# To say I'm Furious (possible heartbreak #3 2nd with Jessie Jan17) an understatement..



## K80

Updated Jan 17 post 880.  Jessie is having CT scans and MRI in the morning.


Update: Hind sight is 20/20 and we now see the anger we felt was misplaced.  No one could have seen what lied head for us and my vibrant life filled son.

My son had been complaining off and on about his arm hurting for almost a month  During this time he had seen his pediatrician several times for other things so we have had her look at it twice now.  Each time his arm wasn't hurting while at the doctor and he was able to move it do she said likely the ball slipped out and back in and that it would likely just be sore for a few days.  This didn't sit well with me the first time she said this on the 8th. This past Monday he was back at his ped cause he was still under the weather and I had my wife to have his ped look at his shoulder again and she said it was fine.  At this point to say I was ill is an understatement. Tuesday night as I'm getting him ready for bed he breaks down crying about his arm hurting. At this point I'm furious and am down right ugly to my wife insisting that she takes him to someone else.

Yesterday morning she calls to schedule to have an orthpedic look at him.

They were able to see him today.  After xrays the nurse came back in lookinga bit peeved asking when it happen when the ped saw him and what the ped did and didn't do such as xrays.  

Shortly afterwards the PA comes in and says the xrays show a 75% displacement of his proximal humorists at his growth plate.  

In other words there is a ball between his arm and shoulder, this ball is 75% off of his arm.  

It has been going on long enough that his arm has started some growth to attempt to fix itself.

Tomorrow we see a specialist in Atlanta to see what the next step is.

I am livid and will be finding a new pediatrician....


----------



## K80

excuse the typo's - smart phone failures...


----------



## ryanh487

I believe this is the type of thing malpractice lawsuits start from.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

WOW.


----------



## David Parker

Wait for the treatment and decompress before making any moves.  The worst doctors still have excellent lawyers so make sure you're organized if that's the angle you want to take.  Sorry for the pain the little one is undergoin.  That ain't fair at all.  Hopefully, it'll come out ok and develop properly going forward.


----------



## Jeff C.

I know it's not what you want to hear, as it's hindsight, but on many an occasion it pays to get a second opinion. I would be ticked. 

Also, I know where you are coming from because I had a similar situation with my daughter when she had broken her right arm for the 3 rd time.....it's a long story, but they didn't set it properly and it healed bowed. 

Edit to add: Sorry to hear he went through the pain, must be a tough youngun. Hope he gets fixed up soon!


----------



## Wild Turkey

for future reference. If you have to go back more than once for an issue, get a referal to a specialist and go see them.
Most doctors will automatically go referal due to malpractice insurance claims. Get the monkey off their back.
Yours seems to have several monkeys on its back.
It all boils down to type of insurance you have etc.


----------



## golffreak

Prayers for the little man.


----------



## crackerdave

Prayers from here, also.


----------



## Keebs

Dang!!!!! Poor fellar, hope ya'll get it fixed and HIM pain free soon!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Man, I would be perturbed, too. Hope you get him healed up.


----------



## T.P.

Dang-it for Bubba.


----------



## harryrichdawg

Car wreck 10/04.  Hip destroyed but pieced back together.  Never healed correctly.  11/09.  In a lot of pain, so go to doc in a box.  Xrays taken.  She says, "just arthritis, gonna have to learn to live with it."  2/2010.  Pain gets worse, so I see my orthopaedist.  Takes one look at Xray (from 11/09) and says, "I can't believe you're standing on it."  Bone had died and eaten away the socket.  I had bone floating in meat.  Scheduled a total hip replacement for the next available date.  I suffered over 4 months longer than I needed to because some idiot doc couldn't read an xray.


----------



## alphachief

David Parker said:


> Wait for the treatment and decompress before making any moves.  The worst doctors still have excellent lawyers so make sure you're organized if that's the angle you want to take.  Sorry for the pain the little one is undergoin.  That ain't fair at all.  Hopefully, it'll come out ok and develop properly going forward.



Most doctors only have lawyers for business dealings.  You'd be dealing with their malpractice insurance companies lawyer.


----------



## GoldDot40

Swapping pediatricians due to our gut feeling that the 1st one was wrong saved my daughter's life. She had a serious staph infection (early stages of MRSA) inside her nasal cavity and the 1st doc wrote it off as sinusitis on 2 different visits. On the 3rd visit, her face was swollen he tried to say it was an allergy.

Took her to a different pediatrician the same day for a second opinion and he sent my daughter straight to the ER. 2 days in the hospital receiving intravenous antibiotics....then a visit to the hospital every day for a week after for antibiotic injections, we got her fixed up. Staph infection that close to the brain would have killed her if we had simply went along with doc #1's 'diagnosis'.

Bottom line....trust your gut and parental instincts.


----------



## hummdaddy

hope everything turns out well for your son....


----------



## dixiecutter

i was told by my pediatrician buddy that they spend most of the day "treating the parents" guess they get into the habbit of assuming nothing is really wrong and assuming the parents are overreacting. but im no doctor. hope youre able to get better.


----------



## K80

Talked with a doctor affiliated with Childrens Hospital of Atlanta today.  Since his condition is unusual and he had been sick for so long they want to look deeper into it.  It could range from a break that will heal itself to something potentially as serious as some type of cancer.  Due to him having so much going on he wouldn't even speculate on what it is without consulting with another radiologist.  The other radiologist wants to do xrays of his body to ensure there are no other similar issues elsewhere as that could be a sign of something more serious if there is. He also wants to do some lab work.

Until I'm told otherwise I'm approaching it as if it is a break that will heal itself.


He had blood work ran once this week and supposedly all came back normal which is encouraging.

Did I mention yesterday was our anniversary....

Oh and first thing Monday I have to get an ultrasound on my gallbladder..

Praise be to the lord because without his strength this walk we are in at the moment would be much more difficul and exhausting.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and prayers!


----------



## K80Shooter

Please everyone pray for little bubba. He's one tough little fella but he needs your prayers. He's being admitted to the hospital in Atlanta today.


----------



## turtlebug

K80Shooter said:


> Please everyone pray for little bubba. He's one tough little fella but he needs your prayers. He's being admitted to the hospital in Atlanta today.



 going up. 

Give him a great big Woody's hug.


----------



## watermedic

Prayers sent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

K80Shooter said:


> Please everyone pray for little bubba. He's one tough little fella but he needs your prayers. He's being admitted to the hospital in Atlanta today.



He is in my prayers daily.

Children's Healthcare in Atlanta is a wonderful place. Spent alot of time there. When the boy turned 18 and had to go to Emory it just about broke our hearts.


----------



## T.P.

He's got mine. Get well soon, Bubba!


----------



## Jeff C.

Hope all goes well for Lil Bibba.


----------



## blues brother

Saying some prayers. All will be well.


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayer sent. Get well soon.


----------



## K80

Today we had more xrays done.  It is likely that the break in his arm/shoulder is due to some type of cancer weakening the bone.  The xrays also showed a mass in his abdomen.  Tomorrow we have a long day ahead of us doing test and talking with the oncologist to see where we go from there.

This has been by far one the hardest day of my life.  Wanna see a grown man that doesn't cry as he has hardened himself to not show much emotion other than anger  (except when it comes to my wonderful kids), tell him his son may have cancer. 

Lord you are the greatest healer, I ask that you reach down and heal my son.  I'm giving it to you as you are in control and you have the master plan.  I pay that you help me to cherish every moment I have with all of family whether it be one day or 100 years. I ask that you give courage and strength to everyone involved so that it may help them get thru the times that lies ahead in your heavenly name I pray amen.

I don't know how many of you are familiar with Trip Halsteads story (if you are not, set aside some time and do a little research) but the courage, strength, and an unbelievable faith in the Lord they have displayed has given me hope, courage, and faith for all that lies ahead.


----------



## T.P.

I'm praying for the best for Bubba. Matter of fact just did before I seen you posted. I'm right down the road if I can help with anything. You and Mom stay strong.


----------



## K80

It is amazing looking back over the last few years and how they have shaped up.  The Lord has a road map  and looking back I can see how things have shaped up to put me where I'm at today with the proper tools to deal with it.  The lord has broken me financially over the past four years, not to bankruptcy, but to the point that I've learned to trust the lord to provide for my needs which is something that I was not  familiar with just 1 year ago.  He has broken me emotionally so that I lean to him in ways that I felt was foolish just a few short years ago even as a self proclaimed Christian at the time.  He cured me of my addictions, back in the day I used to throw down the beverages in large, very large quantities, he has  pulled me from  the night life and party life that I used to live for, and the most recent addition he cured me of was tobacco back in 2008 with help and encouragement  from this site. 

This road map has brougtht me to a very scary place that I am now turning to the Lord for courage and strength instead of turnng to the Lord with questions, an attempt or need to understand, and/or  with resentment for what lies ahead.

Just a little over a year ago the Lord pulled me and my wife back into church and it has been an awesome year that has given me the tools I need to get thru this. I grateful for the church family, that is led by an awesome Preacher and Pastor,  I have come to know, love, and cherish over the past year.

If this would have happened at any other time in my life rather than after the past twelve months I have spent getting to truly know the Lord, the odds are I would be out pitching a drunk to unimaginable proportions however, today my only thought about doing such, is how grateful I am that the Lord has pulled me from that point in my life.

God you are truly a great and just God, I am grateful for ALL that you have given me, good and bad!

I hope that this experience and ramblings may help other lost souls to find there way to you Lord.


----------



## tell sackett

K80 said:


> It is amazing looking back over the last few years and how they have shaped up.  The Lord has a road map  and looking back I can see how things have shaped up to put me where I'm at today with the proper tools to deal with it.  The lord has broken me financially over the past four years, not to bankruptcy, but to the point that I've learned to trust the lord to provide for my needs which is something that I was not  familiar with just 1 year ago.  He has broken me emotionally so that I lean to him in ways that I felt was foolish just a few short years ago even as a self proclaimed Christian at the time.  He cured me of my addictions, back in the day I used to throw down the beverages in large, very large quantities, he has  pulled me from  the night life and party life that I used to live for, and the most recent addition he cured me of was tobacco back in 2008 with help and encouragement  from this site.
> 
> This road map has brougtht me to a very scary place that I am now turning to the Lord for courage and strength instead of turnng to the Lord with questions, attempt or need to understand and/or  with resentment for what lies ahead.
> 
> Just a little over a year ago the Lord pulled me and my wife back into church and it has been an awesome year that has given me the tools I need to get thru this. I grateful for the church family that is led by an awesome Preacher and Pastor  I have come to know, love, and cherish over the past year.
> 
> If this would have happened at any other time in my life rather than after the past twelve months I have spent getting to truly know the Lord, the odds are I would be out pitching a drunk to unimaginable proportions however, today my only thought about doing such, is how grateful I am that the Lord has pulled me from that point in my life.
> 
> God you are truly a great and just God, I am grateful for ALL that you have given me, good and bad!
> 
> I hope that this experience and ramblings may help other lost souls to find there way to you Lord.



amen and amen


----------



## Rip Steele

Prayers for the little man


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## Gadestroyer74

Prayers going up ..


----------



## turtlebug

K80 said:


> Today we had more xrays done.  It is likely that the break in his arm/shoulder is due to some type of cancer weakening the bone.  The xrays also showed a mass in his abdomen.  Tomorrow we have a long day ahead of us doing test and talking with the oncologist to see where we go from there.
> 
> This has been by far one the hardest day of my life.  Wanna see a grown man that doesn't cry as he has hardened himself to not show much emotion other than anger  (except when it comes to my wonderful kids), tell him his son may have cancer.
> 
> Lord you are the greatest healer, I ask that you reach down and heal my son.  I'm giving it to you as you are in control and you have the master plan.  I pay that you help me to cherish every moment I have with all of family whether it be one day or 100 years. I ask that you give courage and strength to everyone involved so that it may help them get thru the times that lies ahead in your heavenly name I pray amen.
> 
> I don't know how many of you are familiar with Trip Halsteads story (if you are not, set aside some time and do a little research) but the courage, strength, and an unbelievable faith in the Lord they have displayed has given me hope, courage, and faith for all that lies ahead.





K80 said:


> It is amazing looking back over the last few years and how they have shaped up.  The Lord has a road map  and looking back I can see how things have shaped up to put me where I'm at today with the proper tools to deal with it.  The lord has broken me financially over the past four years, not to bankruptcy, but to the point that I've learned to trust the lord to provide for my needs which is something that I was not  familiar with just 1 year ago.  He has broken me emotionally so that I lean to him in ways that I felt was foolish just a few short years ago even as a self proclaimed Christian at the time.  He cured me of my addictions, back in the day I used to throw down the beverages in large, very large quantities, he has  pulled me from  the night life and party life that I used to live for, and the most recent addition he cured me of was tobacco back in 2008 with help and encouragement  from this site.
> 
> This road map has brougtht me to a very scary place that I am now turning to the Lord for courage and strength instead of turnng to the Lord with questions, attempt or need to understand and/or  with resentment for what lies ahead.
> 
> Just a little over a year ago the Lord pulled me and my wife back into church and it has been an awesome year that has given me the tools I need to get thru this. I grateful for the church family that is led by an awesome Preacher and Pastor  I have come to know, love, and cherish over the past year.
> 
> If this would have happened at any other time in my life rather than after the past twelve months I have spent getting to truly know the Lord, the odds are I would be out pitching a drunk to unimaginable proportions however, today my only thought about doing such, is how grateful I am that the Lord has pulled me from that point in my life.
> 
> God you are truly a great and just God, I am grateful for ALL that you have given me, good and bad!
> 
> I hope that this experience and ramblings may help other lost souls to find there way to you Lord.



I'm speechless. All I can do is pray and be amazed by your faith and strength. 

We're a little piece down the road, but anything y'all need, just say the word and we'll do what we can.  

Remember, this Campfire has always been a family and you've been a part of it for a long time. I think I can safely say we're all here for you and your family.


----------



## Keebs

K80................ dang man, words can't express.............. I just keep thinking back to the pictures I have of Quack's wife sitting on the ground playing with both your baby's at F.P.G.............. darlin', you & your family have my 's and if there's any way I can help, please, let me know!


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Prayers for your little guy and your family.


----------



## oops1

Man I sure hate to hear that about your son... He is on mine and my family's prayer list.. Stay strong and keep us posted on his progress.. I have full faith he will pull through  this.


----------



## Matt.M

Many prayers sent your family's way.


----------



## rjcruiser

Prayers for you and your family!!!!

Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding.  In all your ways, acknowledge Him and He will direct your path.
Prov 3:5-6

Looks like your living it...keep living it...and He'll give you and your family guidance.


----------



## tell sackett

K80 said:


> It is amazing looking back over the last few years and how they have shaped up.  The Lord has a road map  and looking back I can see how things have shaped up to put me where I'm at today with the proper tools to deal with it.  The lord has broken me financially over the past four years, not to bankruptcy, but to the point that I've learned to trust the lord to provide for my needs which is something that I was not  familiar with just 1 year ago.  He has broken me emotionally so that I lean to him in ways that I felt was foolish just a few short years ago even as a self proclaimed Christian at the time.  He cured me of my addictions, back in the day I used to throw down the beverages in large, very large quantities, he has  pulled me from  the night life and party life that I used to live for, and the most recent addition he cured me of was tobacco back in 2008 with help and encouragement  from this site.
> 
> This road map has brougtht me to a very scary place that I am now turning to the Lord for courage and strength instead of turnng to the Lord with questions, an attempt or need to understand, and/or  with resentment for what lies ahead.
> 
> Just a little over a year ago the Lord pulled me and my wife back into church and it has been an awesome year that has given me the tools I need to get thru this. I grateful for the church family, that is led by an awesome Preacher and Pastor,  I have come to know, love, and cherish over the past year.
> 
> If this would have happened at any other time in my life rather than after the past twelve months I have spent getting to truly know the Lord, the odds are I would be out pitching a drunk to unimaginable proportions however, today my only thought about doing such, is how grateful I am that the Lord has pulled me from that point in my life.
> 
> God you are truly a great and just God, I am grateful for ALL that you have given me, good and bad!
> 
> I hope that this experience and ramblings may help other lost souls to find there way to you Lord.



I'm kinda like t-bug when I read this post. You lift me up instead of the other way around.

When the troubles of this life close in on us, it's all too easy to lose sight of what a mighty God we serve, but He tells us over and over in His Word that He will never forsake His children. Our God is outside of time, He is already in all our tomorrows with all their worries and cares waiting for us to get there. We just need to have faith to give to Him what we can't handle. His grace and love is sufficient for all our trouble.

 Some of my favorite passages of Scripture are Psalms 61-63 and this is the one I look to when the load gets heavy:

Psalm61:1-4
Hear my cry, O God
Attend to my prayer.
From the end of the earth I will cry to you,
When my heart is overwhelmed;
Lead me to the Rock that is higher than I.

For you have been a shelter for me,
A strong tower from the enemy.
I will abide in your tabernacle forever;
I will trust in the shelter of your wings.


May God hold you and all your family in His tender care.


----------



## Paymaster

This has been a tough read! Thanks for sharing with us here. There will be Prayers for your son from here.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Prayers sent for the little man.


----------



## 4HAND

Prayers sent for all of you. Stay Strong!


----------



## K80

My little man has 4 tumors, one at his right arm pit, two at his spine, and one at his brain.  It is going to be a long road to hoe! Due to the number of tumors it is stage four.

Tomorrow there will be more test done to diagnose it. Results should be had in a couple days.

Lord I pray that yougive my family the courage and strength to get past this, amen.


----------



## Jeff C.

Just don't have the words, but my heart sank when I read that. So sorry to hear that, K80.


----------



## fireman32

It's hard to read about a child suffering, they're just so innocent.  The Good Lord has a plan and I'll pray along with the others on here for you and yours.  Keep leaning on Him, he has certainly helped me through some sad times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> It is amazing looking back over the last few years and how they have shaped up.  The Lord has a road map  and looking back I can see how things have shaped up to put me where I'm at today with the proper tools to deal with it.  The lord has broken me financially over the past four years, not to bankruptcy, but to the point that I've learned to trust the lord to provide for my needs which is something that I was not  familiar with just 1 year ago.  He has broken me emotionally so that I lean to him in ways that I felt was foolish just a few short years ago even as a self proclaimed Christian at the time.  He cured me of my addictions, back in the day I used to throw down the beverages in large, very large quantities, he has  pulled me from  the night life and party life that I used to live for, and the most recent addition he cured me of was tobacco back in 2008 with help and encouragement  from this site.
> 
> This road map has brougtht me to a very scary place that I am now turning to the Lord for courage and strength instead of turnng to the Lord with questions, an attempt or need to understand, and/or  with resentment for what lies ahead.
> 
> Just a little over a year ago the Lord pulled me and my wife back into church and it has been an awesome year that has given me the tools I need to get thru this. I grateful for the church family, that is led by an awesome Preacher and Pastor,  I have come to know, love, and cherish over the past year.
> 
> If this would have happened at any other time in my life rather than after the past twelve months I have spent getting to truly know the Lord, the odds are I would be out pitching a drunk to unimaginable proportions however, today my only thought about doing such, is how grateful I am that the Lord has pulled me from that point in my life.
> 
> God you are truly a great and just God, I am grateful for ALL that you have given me, good and bad!
> 
> I hope that this experience and ramblings may help other lost souls to find there way to you Lord.



If He brings you to it, He'll see you through it. A strong church family and good friends doesn't hurt too much either. If you don't mind I'll be adding little Bubba and your family to our prayer list when I go to church tonight.


----------



## turtlebug

I don't know what to say that could make you feel any better or give you any peace right now so just know that we will be praying endlessly for your family.


----------



## Nicodemus

K80...


----------



## rydert

Me and my family are praying for you and yours.....I hope the Good Lord will answer our prayers .....


----------



## Dub

I am numb as I read this thread.

I've stopped and prayed a number of times before reaching this point.  I pray now for strength and faith for you, Little Bubba and your whole family.

God bless you all.


----------



## crappiedex

K80, we are here for you. Have faith in GOD, family, friends.


----------



## Luke0927

God bless you man, and your family.  Said a prayer for family and your boy.  I've got 3 little boys and just had a little girl on the 21st can't imagine.  Keep is loop when you can.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Praying for you and yours................


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers sent for a wonderful family.


----------



## Oldstick

Numb and speechless describes my feelings as well.

Prayers will be sent up for the brave young man.


----------



## Da Possum

I am really sorry to hear this.  My thoughts and prayers are with your son.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## mrs. hornet22

Continued


----------



## joey1919

i can't even imagine wha you're going through, i pray God gives you, your son and family strength


----------



## shakey gizzard

Sorry to hear! Prayers sent!


----------



## T.P.

K80 or K80shooter, pm me a mailing address.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> My little man has 4 tumors, one at his right arm pit, two at his spine, and one at his brain.  It is going to be a long road to hoe! Due to the number of tumors it is stage four.
> 
> Tomorrow there will be more test done to diagnose it. Results should be had in a couple days.
> 
> Lord I pray that yougive my family the courage and strength to get past this, amen.


 dang, dang, dang.......... but like Miguel said..... "If the Lord brings you to it, HE will see you through it" that is one of my favorite "get me thru this" sayings....... and I believe it.  My heart goes out to you and your sweet family, if you need us, please, let us know.


----------



## fatboy84

Definitely not the update I wanted to read.  Teared up as I read the news.

Praying for your little man, for guidance for the Doctors treating him, and for strength, peace and comfort for you and your family.


----------



## SGADawg

Praying for the little man, the doctors and all of you. Praying for comfort, peace and healing.


----------



## Keebs

Another thought for you!


----------



## K80Shooter

T.P. said:


> K80 or K80shooter, pm me a mailing address.



pm sent.


Thank you all so much for praying for Bubba.


----------



## K80

If you would like to follow along and see pics and etc there has been a facebook page  created for Grant named Pray for Grant Terrell.


----------



## Wild Turkey

prayers for u and all.

This type of thing is why the forum needs a non-profit donation fund established to help our brothers in times of need. I nominate Elfii as one trustee and I would bet he can set it up too.


----------



## T.P.

K80Shooter said:


> pm sent.
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for praying for Bubba.



Got it. Still praying.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I don't know what to say, except that I hate so much to hear it, and am hoping and praying for the best for him. I can't even begin to imagine what y'all are going through.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> If you would like to follow along and see pics and etc there has been a facebook page  created for Grant named Pray for Grant Terrell.


 Added ya'll & got the prayers going, please keep us posted!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Such a sad story. My prayers go up to, little Grant, all the Terrell family, and all the doctors that are working to help this little guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Steven, y'all hang in there. We aren't letting up on the prayers.


----------



## j_seph

Just found your FB page, also shared this with my lady friend I told you about


----------



## nhancedsvt

Man this is a tough one to read. Screen got blurry several times. I'll add my prayers in as well.

Something that has always comforted me is the "Footprints in the Sand" story. Remember that when times get tough, you are not alone. Those are the times in which the Lord is carrying you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

K80, prayers sent for your family brother.  Ya'll will make it thru this.

My wife fell in love with those kids, she is heart broken by this news.


We are praying for ya brother .


----------



## mrs. hornet22

K80 said:


> If you would like to follow along and see pics and etc there has been a facebook page  created for Grant named Pray for Grant Terrell.



Added. Thank you!


----------



## snookdoctor

God be with Bubba to help him through this, and to keep the family strong.


----------



## K80

Thanks everyone, the thoughts and prayers are most definitely felt and give us strength!


j_seph said:


> Just found your FB page, also shared this with my lady  I told you about


  Sorry I haven't gotten back with you, we have been bombarded today by doctors and etc.



Hooked On Quack said:


> K80, prayers sent for your family brother.  Ya'll will make it thru this.
> 
> My wife fell in love with those kids, she is heart broken by this news.
> 
> 
> We are praying for ya brother .



Thank you brother! That is one special wife you have and I knew it would break her heart to hear.  They bonded very quickly.  I pray they get to play in the dirt together again.

Many have asked what they can do to help, to be honest my mind is blank on my needs as my son and daughters are my only concerns at the moment.  I think the basics are covered however, my incredible wife is keeping up with that.

We have friends of the family that have went to our bank and told them what we are going thru and they have set up an account for donations for Grant Terrell at Pinnacle Bank headquartered in Elberton GA.  I'mnot one to ask for anything and am not asking but if you feel moved to do so it will be much appreciated as we have a very long road ahead entailing many miles on the road for treatments and test which will also include many nights away from home.


----------



## K80

Today has been a good day.  The surgery for the biopsy went better than expected and they were able to go the least invasive route. Going into they didn't think that was going to be possible.  

There was a chance he would have to go to ICU however, it went better than expected so he is back in his room.

Thank you God.


----------



## T.P.

AwesomeAwesomeAwesome!!!!!!


----------



## T.P.

Forgot the smilies!


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Today has been a good day.  The surgery for the biopsy went better than expected and they were able to go the least invasive route. Going into they didn't think that was going to be possible.
> 
> There was a chance he would have to go to ICU however, it went better than expected so he is back in his room.
> 
> Thank you God.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> Today has been a good day.  The surgery for the biopsy went better than expected and they were able to go the least invasive route. Going into they didn't think that was going to be possible.
> 
> There was a chance he would have to go to ICU however, it went better than expected so he is back in his room.
> 
> Thank you God.


Amen to that.


----------



## crappiedex

Good news. Praying for your family.


----------



## mattech

Man, I've got two little ones and this kind of stuff is always my biggest fear. I'm praying for yall, I'm glad to see today went well. I pray everything turns out well.


----------



## 4HAND

Reminds me of the song "I'll praise you in this storm". Continuing to pray for your family.


----------



## T.P.

Bubba needing some prayers, folks.

https://www.facebook.com/praygrantterrell


----------



## rydert

Prayer sent up!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

K80, Brother it has broken my heart reading about your son. I can't begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. I pray oh Father, I ask for your healing hands on this child, oh Lord give the doctors the ability and knowledge to treat this illness.  Father, bless this family, give them resolve and the strength they need to fight this battle. I pray in the name of your son Jesus. Amen

If there's anything I can do for you guys, please let me know!


----------



## Sweetwater

Joining my fellow woody's folks in prayer for the little man...you ....and your family.


----------



## Sweetwater

Wild Turkey said:


> prayers for u and all.
> 
> This type of thing is why the forum needs a non-profit donation fund established to help our brothers in times of need. I nominate Elfii as one trustee and I would bet he can set it up too.



This^^^^^^^is an excellent idea.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

My sincere Thoughts and Prayers are being sent up for Grant and your entire family at this time.


----------



## Sargent

I don't know what to say... other than to tell you that I will be praying for your son and your entire family.


----------



## oops1

My family and I have added y'all to our nightly prayers.. Awesome news on his first round of tests.. Y'all stay strong and God Bless!


----------



## SGaither

As a few others have said, my screen got blurry a few time reading about what your son and your family are struggling through. I've never been an overly religious man but know that our God is an AWESOME GOD and I will be praying for your son's recovery, your family and the team of doctors and nurses that will be treating him.


----------



## SarahFair

My heart is broken for y'all. 
Thoughts of your family will stay with me often


----------



## GACarpMAN




----------



## j_seph

Thinking about y'all this morning. My lady friend got the word out amongst her childhood cancer group. Prayers in abundance are going on and on their way


----------



## nhancedsvt

K80, is there anything your son likes that would make him more comfortable during his hospital stay and treatment? Favorite TV shows, games, toys, etc? 

Also is there anything else you guys need?


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

nhancedsvt said:


> K80, is there anything your son likes that would make him more comfortable during his hospital stay and treatment? Favorite TV shows, games, toys, etc?
> 
> Also is there anything else you guys need?



^^This

Please let us know of anything you guys need.


----------



## jmharris23

Praying for you. I can't express how sorry I am to hear this news. Stay strong.


----------



## georgia357

K80 said:


> Today has been a good day.  The surgery for the biopsy went better than expected and they were able to go the least invasive route. Going into they didn't think that was going to be possible.
> 
> There was a chance he would have to go to ICU however, it went better than expected so he is back in his room.
> 
> Thank you God.




Very happy to hear that, it brought tears to my eyes.  Will keep young Grant and y'all in my prayers.


----------



## 4HAND

Continuing to pray for ya'll. God Bless.


----------



## K80Shooter

I just got back from spending the day with Grant. He spent a lot of the day sleeping, I assume from meds, chemo and other stuff.

 When he was awake he really tried to have a good time but he just seemed so worn out. We really had to work to make him smile but he did and also laughed a little. 

The little guy looks so unhappy and really wanted to come home with me, it breaks my heart to have to leave him. 

It will be next week before we know anything from the biopsies. When he's sleeping he seems to be resting good for the most part. Not sure if this has been said but after the biopsies the Dr's felt they really needed to start the chemo so that started last night.

I really appreciate everyone's thought's and prayers for little Bubba.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

K80Shooter said:


> I just got back from spending the day with Grant. He spent a lot of the day sleeping, I assume from meds, chemo and other stuff.
> 
> When he was awake he really tried to have a good time but he just seemed so worn out. We really had to work to make him smile but he did and also laughed a little.
> 
> The little guy looks so unhappy and really wanted to come home with me, it breaks my heart to have to leave him.
> 
> It will be next week before we know anything from the biopsies. When he's sleeping he seems to be resting good for the most part. Not sure if this has been said but after the biopsies the Dr's felt they really needed to start the chemo so that started last night.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's thought's and prayers for little Bubba.



Thank you for the update.  You guys are in our prayers.


----------



## MAM65

Your family is in our prayers


----------



## Crickett

Continuing to pray for y'all.


----------



## K80Shooter

Here's a pic of Grant resting with his dad this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Prayers from a Daddy who has been where you are!

Hang tough and keep him as happy as you can!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Poor baby! I'm still praying.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Continuing to be prayerful for Grant, your family, and the caregivers treating him.


----------



## Doc Olly

Praying for your and your family!


----------



## T.P.

I'm still sending them up.


----------



## K80

T.P. said:


> K80 or K80shooter, pm me a mailing address.



Brother I dont know what to say.  Thank you!

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers!

Love you bro!


----------



## K80

Many have asked what they can do to make Grants stay better, Grant loves camo and cries when we take his camo pants off.  Anyone that would like, could pick him up some 2t camo jamas and drop them by.  They would need to be soft.

I can't think of anything that would make him happier.  

Thank yall for the prayers and thoughts, it really helps give us the strength to get thru each day.


----------



## patchestc

Add my prayers to the list.


----------



## MattyIce

Praying for your son, you and the rest of your family


----------



## K80

As I lay here I can't help but to think how wonderful and powerful our God is. My wife and I agree that we are dealing with this incredible well. This incredible strength and courage can only be attributed to the Lord as we are weak without him. He has answered yours and our prayers for strength and courage during this time.  However, we do realize we are mearly in the eye of the storm thus we ask for your continued prayers for our son and our family.

Dear heavenly father, I ask that you guide this poison thru my son's body so that it may distory this devasting invader.  I pray that you shield all of the natural parts of his body from this poison, God.  Dear Lord, I pray that you give him the strength he needs to bounce back from the side affects of this poison that is surely to plague him during the next few days and weeks.  Lord I pray that you fulfill his hunger pains and quench his thirst as he is on a feeding tube and IV fluids.  Lord, I pray that you give him understanding as he sees his sister run freely and leave freely while he is bound to his IV tree (as I call it) with its many hoses.  I pray that you ease the sandess and anger that comes across his face as he sees her move freely thru the room, in Jesus's name I pray amen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> As I lay here I can't help but to think how wonderful and powerful our God is. My wife and I agree that we are dealing with this incredible well. This incredible strength and courage can only be attributed to the Lord as we are weak without him. He has answered yours and our prayers for strength and courage during this time.  However, we do realize we are mearly in the eye of the storm thus we ask for your continued prayers for our son and our family.
> 
> Dear heavenly father, I ask that you guide this poison thru my son's body so that it may distory this devasting invader.  I pray that you shield all of the natural parts of his body from this poison, God.  Dear Lord, I pray that you give him the strength he needs to bounce back from the side affects of this poison that is surely to plague him during the next few days and weeks.  Lord I pray that you fulfill his hunger pains and quench his thirst as he is on a feeding tube and IV fluids.  Lord, I pray that you give him understanding as he sees his sister run freely and leave freely while he is bound to his IV tree (as I call it) with its many hoses.  I pray that you ease the sandess and anger that comes across his face as he sees her move freely thru the room, in Jesus's name I pray amen.


Amen brother. Just know y'all are still with us in our thoughts and prayers everyday Steven.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Steven and Mori,

My continued Prayers are being sent for little Grant and your entire family.  Your kids melted the hearts of all of us that attended FPG 2012 Hamburg.  I took the following photo at Hamburg that I am using for daily inspiration in sending Prayers your way.


----------



## SpotandStalk




----------



## Sugar Plum

Oh man...I just read through this and it has got to be *the* hardest thing I've ever read. I'm so very sorry that your little man is in such pain. My heart aches for him. Could you please PM a mailing address to me? My children would like to send some cards and coloring pages  to Grant. Is there anything else he'd like?

Many, many prayers sent to y'all.

I have a pair of fleece camo pants that will likely be too small on my son when it gets cold. They're a 2T. I would like to send them to Grant, along with the other half of Rex's fleece camo blankie. My son loves it cause it's so soft, I hope Grant will like it, too.


----------



## tell sackett

Lord,
We come to you to thank you for your many blessings and your great love and mercy you give so freely to us, your children. We humbly ask, O Father, that you hold this precious child in your tender care as he walks through this valley. Comfort him and his family with your presence and continue to bless his mom and daddy with the strength they need we pray, and we will praise you in the storm.

In the precious and holy name of Christ we pray.


----------



## brownceluse

Man I just went throught this thread and I my heart is broke for you and your family. That little man is tough and a fighter. Yall will be added to our prayers and i will tell everyone I run across! We dont always understand why these things happen and I will never understand why a child has to suffer but God has a plan for each and everyone of us. Being a father myself I cant imagine what yall are going through but I know God knows and I find peace in that. God touch this little man and and his Momma and Daddy. Let his pain and discomfort be very little if any through this and guide the Dr's hnd and minds to help this baby! Your word says by your stripes we are healed and we thank you for that! Lord heal this baby and have your way in this baby's life and family! Amen!


----------



## Crickett

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh man...I just read through this and it has got to be *the* hardest thing I've ever read. I'm so very sorry that your little man is in such pain. My heart aches for him. Could you please PM a mailing address to me? My children would like to send some cards and coloring pages  to Grant. Is there anything else he'd like?
> 
> Many, many prayers sent to y'all.
> 
> I have a pair of fleece camo pants that will likely be too small on my son when it gets cold. They're a 2T. I would like to send them to Grant, along with the other half of Rex's fleece camo blankie. My son loves it cause it's so soft, I hope Grant will like it, too.



I was just coming to post the exact same question. I told my daughter about Grant today & she said she wants to send him something to make him smile. Please let me know as well where we can send them too!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

K80 said:


> As I lay here I can't help but to think how wonderful and powerful our God is. My wife and I agree that we are dealing with this incredible well. This incredible strength and courage can only be attributed to the Lord as we are weak without him. He has answered yours and our prayers for strength and courage during this time.  However, we do realize we are mearly in the eye of the storm thus we ask for your continued prayers for our son and our family.
> 
> Dear heavenly father, I ask that you guide this poison thru my son's body so that it may distory this devasting invader.  I pray that you shield all of the natural parts of his body from this poison, God.  Dear Lord, I pray that you give him the strength he needs to bounce back from the side affects of this poison that is surely to plague him during the next few days and weeks.  Lord I pray that you fulfill his hunger pains and quench his thirst as he is on a feeding tube and IV fluids.  Lord, I pray that you give him understanding as he sees his sister run freely and leave freely while he is bound to his IV tree (as I call it) with its many hoses.  I pray that you ease the sandess and anger that comes across his face as he sees her move freely thru the room, in Jesus's name I pray amen.



God bless you brother.
All though we have never met, your story and son have touched me deeply. I'll continue to be prayerful for each of you. Also, I was able to share your son's condition with my Church this morning and add you all to our prayers.


----------



## K80Shooter

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh man...I just read through this and it has got to be *the* hardest thing I've ever read. I'm so very sorry that your little man is in such pain. My heart aches for him. Could you please PM a mailing address to me? My children would like to send some cards and coloring pages  to Grant. Is there anything else he'd like?
> 
> Many, many prayers sent to y'all.
> 
> I have a pair of fleece camo pants that will likely be too small on my son when it gets cold. They're a 2T. I would like to send them to Grant, along with the other half of Rex's fleece camo blankie. My son loves it cause it's so soft, I hope Grant will like it, too.





Crickett said:


> I was just coming to post the exact same question. I told my daughter about Grant today & she said she wants to send him something to make him smile. Please let me know as well where we can send them too!



PM Coming at you two.

Anyone else wanting to send anything to Bubba can feel free to send it to me and I'll make sure he gets it. Pm me for a address. It will still be several day's before Steven will be back at home and this will be the quickest way for Bubba to get it. 

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Sugar Plum

K80Shooter said:


> PM Coming at you two.
> 
> Anyone else wanting to send anything to Bubba can feel free to send it to me and I'll make sure he gets it. Pm me for a address. It will still be several day's before Steven will be back at home and this will be the quickest way for Bubba to get it.
> 
> Thank you all so much.



Thank you. I'll be sending something off as soon as I can get it to the post office on Tuesday. Lots of happy thoughts and hugs being sent your way.


----------



## K80

As I lay here ready for bed (at a half decent time tonight) my heart is full of joy as Grant and I have spent the last ten minutes playing, cuddling, hugging, and kissing.  The joy and smile that was on his face was the same expression he has always carried.  During this time there was no grogginess due to pain meds, no grimances of pain, and no sadness due being bed ridden all of which have become commom occurrences in the last few days.  

Lord, I am greatful for this small window of normalcy.  God, I pray that you bless him with years of this same happiness that he always carried with him, which was take for granted, before this horrible disease invaded his body. Also Lord, I thank you for removing the frown that Elizabeth wore for the first 30 minutes or so she was in the room.  Lord, I pray that you sheild her mind from the devastation of suddenly being pulled from her fairytale like life we were attempting bless her.  Lord, as a father I had done everthing I could to keep her in a joyful and loving environment as possible with minimal negativity so that I could see to it that she would grow to be a well balanced and joyful person. However, I must now ask you for the strength to turn her over to you so that you may provide her with the balance and joy that I seek for my lovely baby girl. Dear Lord, I pray that you look after little Gracie and comfort her during her mom and dad's absence as we try tend to Grant. In your heavenly name I pray, amen.


----------



## K80Shooter

I'm sorry I didn't give a update earlier.

Bubba seemed really tired today, he was however able to get unhooked from his iv tree and take a wagon ride. He and his sister went to the KOI pond to see the fish. His mom and dad tried to get him up to walk a little but the poor fellow just couldn't do it, I think he's just too exhausted from the chemo. Right after we got back to the room he went to sleep.

I'm here to tell you, one of the hardest things I have done is try to tell Bubba why he cant come home with me. Bubba and I are close, real close. He'll look at me with tears in his eye's and say " I wanna go your house" I'm not sure whose heart it breaks more, his or mine.

Here's a pic of Bubba and his Sissy today.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

K80 said:


> As I lay here ready for bed (at a half decent time tonight) my heart is full of joy as Grant and I have spent the last ten minutes playing, cuddling, hugging, and kissing.  The joy and smile that was on his face was the same expression he has always carried.  During this time there was no grogginess due to pain meds, no grimances of pain, and no sadness due being bed ridden all of which have become commom occurrences in the last few days.
> 
> Lord, I am greatful for this small window of normalcy.  God, I pray that you bless him with years of this same happiness that he always carried with him, which was take for granted, before this horrible disease invaded his body. Also Lord, I thank you for removing the frown that Elizabeth wore for the first 30 minutes or so she was in the room.  Lord, I pray that you sheild her mind from the devastation of suddenly being pulled from her fairytale like life we were attempting bless her.  Lord, as a father I had done everthing I could to keep her in a joyful and loving environment as possible with minimal negativity so that I could see to it that she would grow to be a well balanced and joyful person. However, I must now ask you for the strength to turn her over to you so that you may provide her with the balance and joy that I seek for my lovely baby girl. Dear Lord, I pray that you look after little Gracie and comfort her during her mom and dad's absence as we try tend to Grant. In your heavenly name I pray, amen.


I have been following this thread. Grappling with my emotions, and trying to put together the words to comfort you, and your family!!.........I'm not good with putting words together to express my emotions!!

I hope you, and Grant have many more of those last ten minutes

My thoughts, and prayers will be with Ya'll!!


----------



## K80Shooter

K80 said:


> As I lay here ready for bed (at a half decent time tonight) my heart is full of joy as Grant and I have spent the last ten minutes playing, cuddling, hugging, and kissing.  The joy and smile that was on his face was the same expression he has always carried.  During this time there was no grogginess due to pain meds, no grimances of pain, and no sadness due being bed ridden all of which have become commom occurrences in the last few days.
> 
> Lord, I am greatful for this small window of normalcy.  God, I pray that you bless him with years of this same happiness that he always carried with him, which was take for granted, before this horrible disease invaded his body. Also Lord, I thank you for removing the frown that Elizabeth wore for the first 30 minutes or so she was in the room.  Lord, I pray that you sheild her mind from the devastation of suddenly being pulled from her fairytale like life we were attempting bless her.  Lord, as a father I had done everthing I could to keep her in a joyful and loving environment as possible with minimal negativity so that I could see to it that she would grow to be a well balanced and joyful person. However, I must now ask you for the strength to turn her over to you so that you may provide her with the balance and joy that I seek for my lovely baby girl. Dear Lord, I pray that you look after little Gracie and comfort her during her mom and dad's absence as we try tend to Grant. In your heavenly name I pray, amen.



I'm glad Grant and you had a good time tonight. Maybe now that the chemo is over for a while he'll feel better.

I hope all of you have a restful night.

Love You.


----------



## tell sackett

K80 said:


> As I lay here ready for bed (at a half decent time tonight) my heart is full of joy as Grant and I have spent the last ten minutes playing, cuddling, hugging, and kissing.  The joy and smile that was on his face was the same expression he has always carried.  During this time there was no grogginess due to pain meds, no grimances of pain, and no sadness due being bed ridden all of which have become commom occurrences in the last few days.
> 
> Lord, I am greatful for this small window of normalcy.  God, I pray that you bless him with years of this same happiness that he always carried with him, which was take for granted, before this horrible disease invaded his body. Also Lord, I thank you for removing the frown that Elizabeth wore for the first 30 minutes or so she was in the room.  Lord, I pray that you sheild her mind from the devastation of suddenly being pulled from her fairytale like life we were attempting bless her.  Lord, as a father I had done everthing I could to keep her in a joyful and loving environment as possible with minimal negativity so that I could see to it that she would grow to be a well balanced and joyful person. However, I must now ask you for the strength to turn her over to you so that you may provide her with the balance and joy that I seek for my lovely baby girl. Dear Lord, I pray that you look after little Gracie and comfort her during her mom and dad's absence as we try tend to Grant. In your heavenly name I pray, amen.



Thank you for sharing your faith and strength with us.



K80Shooter said:


> I'm sorry I didn't give a update earlier.
> 
> Bubba seemed really tired today, he was however able to get unhooked from his iv tree and take a wagon ride. He and his sister went to the KOI pond to see the fish. His mom and dad tried to get him up to walk a little but the poor fellow just couldn't do it, I think he's just too exhausted from the chemo. Right after we got back to the room he went to sleep.
> 
> I'm here to tell you, one of the hardest things I have done is try to tell Bubba why he cant come home with me. Bubba and I are close, real close. He'll look at me with tears in his eye's and say " I wanna go your house" I'm not sure whose heart it breaks more, his or mine.
> 
> Here's a pic of Bubba and his Sissy today.



As a "Pa", my heart hurts for you.


----------



## T.P.

Thanks for the update fellas. I've been following Bubba like a hawk. I'm praying for him daily and will continue.


----------



## Crickett

Thinkin' of y'all this mornin'! 

I hope it's ok to post this. Please let me know if it's not & I will take it down.


----------



## Sterlo58

Continuing to pray for your family.


----------



## sleepr71

sent for ALL involved..the doctors too Just discovered this thread & my heart goes out to ya'll. Things like this sure will make you ask..WHY..don't seem fair..and can make you angry as heck,but you just have to believe,trust in the Lord..and stay focused on being there for your son. Remember that your family,friends,and fellow GON'ers are praying for ya'll. Kids are tough...they pull through and bounce back from stuff that we adults would just give up on. I don't know ya'll...but I guarantee you that little man will give it his all..and ya'll do the same for him. IF there is ANYTHING else you guys can think of that'd brighten his(or your) day..post it up..I'll bet you have it shortly


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Continuing to pray for you guys. I have been looking at the pics that have been put up on Grant's FB page. He is a trooper! I love to see his little smile! Thank you guys for keeping us posted!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

sleepr71 said:


> sent for ALL involved..the doctors too Just discovered this thread & my heart goes out to ya'll. Things like this sure will make you ask..WHY..don't seem fair..and can make you angry as heck,but you just have to believe,trust in the Lord..and stay focused on being there for your son. Remember that your family,friends,and fellow GON'ers are praying for ya'll. Kids are tough...they pull through and bounce back from stuff that we adults would just give up on. I don't know ya'll...but I guarantee you that little man will give it his all..and ya'll do the same for him. IF there is ANYTHING else you guys can think of that'd brighten his(or your) day..post it up..I'll bet you have it shortly



Well said! Amen to this!


----------



## K80Shooter

I have not heard anything about Bubba today other than whats posted on his facebook page.

I know several of you have posted in and follow the starting a chicken coop thread so I thought you may enjoy this pic, it's Grant playing in the coop/pen with his.


----------



## K80

K80Shooter said:


> I have not heard anything about Bubba today other than whats posted on his facebook page.
> 
> I know several of you have posted in and follow the starting a chicken coop thread so I thought you may enjoy this pic, it's Grant playing in the coop/pen with his.


 The kids are mad at me now as the chicks and ducks were rounded up today.  Grant refused to watch the video of the ducks on their new home, a pond just down the road from the house. At least the ducks seem happier than ever.

Grant has had a real good day today and wore himself out today riding in his wagon and playing in his bed so he has been sleeping for a while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> The kids are mad at me now as the chicks and ducks were rounded up today.  Grant refused to watch the video of the ducks on their new home, a pond just down the road from the house. At least the ducks seem happier than ever.
> 
> Grant has had a real good day today and wore himself out today riding in his wagon and playing in his bed so he has been sleeping for a while.


Glad he has a reprieve from the treatment. Praying daily for you folks.


----------



## firebreather

Prayers for your son , and family , all I can say is trust God he has a plan ,we never know what it is , "may God's healing grace bless your family, and  dear God touch this child's body and heal him o lord "


----------



## mattech

Prayers continued!!


----------



## jagman

prayers sent


----------



## jerseycat9

Been reading this thread from the start and praying from the beginning. Its spiritually inspiring how well you are handling this. I am very young in my relationship with god and would hope I had a tiny fraction of the strength you have if I was to deal with something of this magnitude.

Anything the little guy might want besides camo? (not that Im against camo lol)


----------



## K80

As I lay here in my comfortable bench bed, I can't help but to think back on the emotions I felt on that day in January 2010 when I found out that my first child was going to be a beautiful baby girl. As a man that was the youngest of three boys and had numerous nephews but only one wonderful niece, raising a daughter was a terrifying thought.  Infact my plan was to have many little boys running around the house and no girls...  On that day, I called up my dad and told him the news and the next thing out of my mouth was that I didn't know how to raise a girl.  A little boy you could kick them in the rear to make them straighten up but not a little girl.  Since that terrifying day the good Lord has eased that fear and replaced it with confidence (at least until the drama filled teenage years).  Over the last few days I have had the same or similiar fears when it comes to raising a son with cancer.  

Lord, I pray that you give me the same strength and guidance as I travel down this journey as you have given me down the journey of raising my first daughter.  God, I ask that you continue to reach down with your healing hands and take care of my son.

Dear God, I ask the you keep me humble so that I will only turn to you during the darkest of days. As it is very tempting and even easier to turn away if I just ever so slightly let my gaurd up for just a moment.

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that yor reach down and comfort all of the patients and families that are sharing this wing of the hospital.  Lord it is reassuring to know that many of the parents I have spoken with have turned to you to guide them down the journey they are on.  However, I ask that you reach down and comfort those that don't know you or that has turned from you so that they may be drawn closer to you and/or find salvation through your love, grace, and forgiveness. 

Lord, I thank you for the clarity of mind during my prayers as I've never been good at or comfortable praying alound.  I pray that you may be glorified through them and recieve all credit, in your heavenly name I pray amen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> As I lay here in my comfortable bench bed, I can't help but to think back on the emotions I felt on that day in January 2010 when I found out that my first child was going to be a beautiful baby girl. As a man that was the youngest of three boys and had numerous nephews but only one wonderful niece, raising a daughter was a terrifying thought.  Infact my plan was to have many little boys running around the house and no girls...  On that day, I called up my dad and told him the news and the next thing out of my mouth was that I didn't know how to raise a girl.  A little boy you could kick them in the rear to make them straighten up but not a little girl.  Since that terrifying day the good Lord has eased that fear and replaced it with confidence (at least until the drama filled teenage years).  Over the last few days I have had the same or similiar fears when it comes to raising a son with cancer.
> 
> Lord, I pray that you give me the same strength and guidance as I travel down this journey as you have given me down the journey of raising my first daughter.  God, I ask that you continue to reach down with your healing hands and take care of my son.
> 
> Dear God, I ask the you keep me humble so that I will only turn to you during the darkest of days. As it is very tempting and even easier to turn away if I just ever so slightly let my gaurd up for just a moment.
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that yor reach down and comfort all of the patients and families that are sharing this wing of the hospital.  Lord it is reassuring to know that many of the parents I have spoken with have turned to you to guide them down the journey they are on.  However, I ask that you reach down and comfort those that don't know you or that has turned from you so that they may be drawn closer to you and/or find salvation through your love, grace, and forgiveness.
> 
> Lord, I thank you for the clarity of mind during my prayers as I've never been good at or comfortable praying alound.  I pray that you may be glorified through them and recieve all credit, in your heavenly name I pray amen.


Steven I read the actual diagnosis that Mori posted and only hope and pray that this is Gods way of saying he is working in Grant and that this cancer is manageable. I don't know the difference between the two types, although I've tried to read up on them, they both look scary to me. Praying that this is God's merciful hand at work in Grants life and that the prognosis will be positive.


----------



## K80Shooter

Here's a update from Grants facebook page from his mother;

So we just got the formal diagnosis, and it is not neuroblastoma. It is Rhabdomyosarcoma. We don't know much more than the name at this time but tomorrow we will be meeting with our oncologist and going over all the details and where we go from here. Please continue to pray for our baby boy and for mom and dad.

I spent the day with Bubba yesterday, for a two year old he has an amazing sense of the severity of this situation. He shows the emotions that you would expect from a much older person, even an adult. Looking into his eyes and face you can see a multitude of emotions. Fear, helplessness, betrayal and anger, all very real and all very normal. The hurt he's going through is huge. Most times he does not want anyone to touch him or or mess with him in any way. He'll tear up and turn his little head away from you to keep from looking at you. He does not understand whats happening to him or why. I sure wish I knew what to do to help my little buddy.


----------



## Nugefan

K80Shooter said:


> Here's a update from Grants facebook page from his mother;
> 
> So we just got the formal diagnosis, and it is not neuroblastoma. It is Rhabdomyosarcoma. We don't know much more than the name at this time but tomorrow we will be meeting with our oncologist and going over all the details and where we go from here. Please continue to pray for our baby boy and for mom and dad.
> 
> I spent the day with Bubba yesterday, for a two year old he has an amazing sense of the severity of this situation. He shows the emotions that you would expect from a much older person, even an adult. Looking into his eyes and face you can see a multitude of emotions. Fear, helplessness, betrayal and anger, all very real and all very normal. The hurt he's going through is huge. Most times he does not want anyone to touch him or or mess with him in any way. He'll tear up and turn his little head away from you to keep from looking at you. He does not understand whats happening to him or why. I sure wish I knew what to do to help my little buddy.



Keep praying for him ......

I have been asking all the folks I know to pray for him , and continue to with my family ....


----------



## nickel back

...sent to the family and for the little man, I'm lost for words but, know that my heart hurts for Bubba.


----------



## patchestc

somebody please set up a paypal account or something.
when he pulls through this and grows up, he's gonna have
one heck of a story to tell.


----------



## Razor Blade

Something like this will break your heart , but then to know that it is a little child just crushes even more. My family will keep you and your family in our prayers. 

Scott


----------



## SC Hunter

My prayers are with this little man and his family!!


----------



## pine nut

This has, as paymaster said, been a tough read for me too!  I have sent up a prayer for your son.  I can only guess what it must feel like for you and all your family.  I have an only son, and I love my son-in-law as if he were my own as well, but I cannot imagine giving up either of them willingly so that someone else might live, and yet I recognize that is what God did for all of us.  He gave His only begotten son for the payment of our sin debt so that we might have ever lasting life.  He did not have to do this and neither did Jesus... God does not HAVE to do anything!  He's GOD!!!!!  That fact makes it even more amazing that he chose to give Jesus's life... and Jesus chose to do the Father's will because they both loved you and me enough to do it for us, and do it while we were/are still sinners.  I scarce can take that in.  God bless your son and keep him, and may God bear you all up on his wings and give you peace about this illness.  Have Faith and Know He loves you all and will not forsake you!  I am praying for a good outcome and I know that whatever happens it will be good because it is God's will.  He will not forsake you and He will be with you.  You have given good testimony to that fact.  Many are praying for you and many are being touched by your situation.  God, please bless and keep Bubba.


----------



## papachaz

As has been said multiple times already, this indeed is a tough read. But.......

to see the strength in you and your wife is inspiring. Prayers going up for your family, and your little guy! I added the facebook page to keep updated. Y'all are now the top of my prayer list for sure.


----------



## Mako 17

K80, 
Just saw this thread for the first time this morning. My and my family's prayers go out to to you and your family for Bubba's recovery and healing.


----------



## T.P.

Still praying for Bubba.


----------



## Jeff C.

Prayers continually added from here.


----------



## turtlebug

Out of every thread I've ever read here, this is the hardest to open and read the updates. 

I just don't understand the suffering of a small child. I know I shouldn't question God's plans but this makes it hard not to.  

Prayers going up continually.


----------



## mattech

Praying for bubba.


----------



## Sugar Plum

I tear up every time I see an update. I'm so glad he's doing alright so far. I have a few things boxed up and ready to head out to him. Just waiting on paycheck to hit the bank. 

Prayers heading your way, as well.


----------



## frosty20

just saw this today. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I have a 5 y/o and a 15 month old and I couldn't imagine the range of emotions you are going through. Stay strong in your faith. Please keep us updated if we can do anything


----------



## Bama B

My family is praying for Bubba and Your family


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I am praying for little Bubba everyday.  As I go about my work, for some reason, he comes to mind at the strangest times.  I make sure I stop and say a prayer for him and the family when I think of him.  

If you need anything.... anything at all, just pm me.  I pray peace and comfort for your family

Pappy


----------



## K80Shooter

Spent the day with Bubba again today. He seemed more at ease today than the last couple of times I've been there. 

They now have him on a morphine dohickey(?) Where he can give himself a little dose whenever he's hurting. He's learned real quick what it was and how to use it. Of course it's on a timer to keep him from over doing it.

Bubba was getting a blood transfusion when I left tonight. The Dr's say it's normal after taking chemotherapy and there's nothing to worry about and in fact he should feel better tomorrow.

Bubba is scheduled for a ct scan in the morning and a couple of other test's which for the life of me I cant remember what they are. He's scheduled for surgery on Tuesday morning. They will be removing the feeding tube from his nose and installing one into his stomach. 

He's a tough little guy whom I admire very much.


----------



## tell sackett

K80Shooter said:


> Spent the day with Bubba again today. He seemed more at ease today than the last couple of times I've been there.
> 
> They now have him on a morphine dohickey(?) Where he can give himself a little dose whenever he's hurting. He's learned real quick what it was and how to use it. Of course it's on a timer to keep him from over doing it.
> 
> Bubba was getting a blood transfusion when I left tonight. The Dr's say it's normal after taking chemotherapy and there's nothing to worry about and in fact he should feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Bubba is scheduled for a ct scan in the morning and a couple of other test's which for the life of me I cant remember what they are. He's scheduled for surgery on Tuesday morning. They will be removing the feeding tube from his nose and installing one into his stomach.
> 
> He's a tough little guy whom I admire very much.



Thank you for the update, please remember there are a lot of prayers going up for him and all of his family. I can't begin to imagine how tough this is on all of you. As for your last line, I suspect that the little man may come by that toughness naturally. He has many admirers on this forum and we're pulling hard for him.


----------



## T.P.

tell sackett said:


> thank you for the update, please remember there are a lot of prayers going up for him and all of his family. I can't begin to imagine how tough this is on all of you. As for your last line, i suspect that the little man may come by that toughness naturally. He has many admirers on this forum and we're pulling hard for him.



x2.


----------



## Jeff C.

As usual, I just don't have the words, but will continually pray for Lil Bubba and family's comfort during this tough time.


----------



## Crickett

K80Shooter said:


> Spent the day with Bubba again today. He seemed more at ease today than the last couple of times I've been there.
> 
> They now have him on a morphine dohickey(?) Where he can give himself a little dose whenever he's hurting. He's learned real quick what it was and how to use it. Of course it's on a timer to keep him from over doing it.
> 
> Bubba was getting a blood transfusion when I left tonight. The Dr's say it's normal after taking chemotherapy and there's nothing to worry about and in fact he should feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Bubba is scheduled for a ct scan in the morning and a couple of other test's which for the life of me I cant remember what they are. He's scheduled for surgery on Tuesday morning. They will be removing the feeding tube from his nose and installing one into his stomach.
> 
> He's a tough little guy whom I admire very much.



Thank you for the update! We mailed out a package to him today! Post Office says you should get it tomorrow!


----------



## K80

The oncologist team walked in the door for the first time with smiles on their face after getting todays test results back.  The scans from today show that the cancer is not as spread out as thought.  They admited today that they thought it was spread pretty bad through his bones.

By far the worst spot for the bone is his right arm at the break that brought us here in the first place.   Thank you Lord for hidden blessings!  There is no telling what would have happened over the last week if chemo would have been delayed any longer due to the pressure against his brain.  

There also appears to be some cancer effecting two vertebrate. At this point the severity to the bone is unknown.

They were also able to confirm the tumor in his head is attached to his skull and not his brain.

They also stated there has been some measureable reduction, even if just slight, in the size of his tumors in his chest and abdomin.  

However, because two different types of imaging was used from the first scan to todays scan, the scans are not adequate to measure any reduction at his brain.  They did state its mass appeared to be reduced though.

Lord thank you for the answered  prayers!  We ask that you continue to touch our wonderful baby boy with your healing hands. Amen!

We are taking every victory we can get to praise the Lord as he lifts our family up.

We ask that everyone continues to pray for our son as this is just the first of many battles in this long journey.


----------



## patchestc

prayers, yes.  that's the easy part.  10-4.


----------



## mattech

Amen, great to here of the positives so far. Continuing my prayers for yall.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thank you for keeping us updated. You guys are in our prayers.


----------



## T.P.

You got'em.


----------



## lagrangedave

Just keep praying and praying and every now and then a blessing.


----------



## fishnguy

God is ALWAYS good! More prayers being sent on your son's/family's behalf!


----------



## Sargent

Just read the news on Facebook.  Awesome!

Continued prayers for your son and a clear path to recovery. 

Prayers for Mom and Dad also.


----------



## MTMiller

Prayers sent from here!!


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> The oncologist team walked in the door for the first time with smiles on their face after getting todays test results back.  The scans from today show that the cancer is not as spread out as thought.  They admited today that they thought it was spread pretty bad through his bones.
> 
> By far the worst spot for the bone is his right arm at the break that brought us here in the first place.   Thank you Lord for hidden blessings!  There is no telling what would have happened over the last week if chemo would have been delayed any longer due to the pressure against his brain.
> 
> There also appears to be some cancer effecting two vertebrate. At this point the severity to the bone is unknown.
> 
> They were also able to confirm the tumor in his head is attached to his skull and not his brain.
> 
> They also stated there has been some measureable reduction, even if just slight, in the size of his tumors in his chest and abdomin.
> 
> However, because two different types of imaging was used from the first scan to todays scan, the scans are not adequate to measure any reduction at his brain.  They did state its mass appeared to be reduced though.
> 
> Lord thank you for the answered  prayers!  We ask that you continue to touch our wonderful baby boy with your healing hands. Amen!
> 
> We are taking every victory we can get to praise the Lord as he lifts our family up.
> 
> We ask that everyone continues to pray for our son as this is just the first of many battles in this long journey.



Wonderful news!!!!!!!  
Ok, we need to see about getting some of those t-shirts to FPG, I think we can get some of them sold for sure!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> The oncologist team walked in the door for the first time with smiles on their face after getting todays test results back.  The scans from today show that the cancer is not as spread out as thought.  They admited today that they thought it was spread pretty bad through his bones.
> 
> By far the worst spot for the bone is his right arm at the break that brought us here in the first place.   Thank you Lord for hidden blessings!  There is no telling what would have happened over the last week if chemo would have been delayed any longer due to the pressure against his brain.
> 
> There also appears to be some cancer effecting two vertebrate. At this point the severity to the bone is unknown.
> 
> They were also able to confirm the tumor in his head is attached to his skull and not his brain.
> 
> They also stated there has been some measureable reduction, even if just slight, in the size of his tumors in his chest and abdomin.
> 
> However, because two different types of imaging was used from the first scan to todays scan, the scans are not adequate to measure any reduction at his brain.  They did state its mass appeared to be reduced though.
> 
> Lord thank you for the answered  prayers!  We ask that you continue to touch our wonderful baby boy with your healing hands. Amen!
> 
> We are taking every victory we can get to praise the Lord as he lifts our family up.
> 
> We ask that everyone continues to pray for our son as this is just the first of many battles in this long journey.



God is still in the healing business. Thanks for the update and we will continue praying.


----------



## pine nut

God please continue the good news for Bubba and his parents!  Bless and guide the doctors, and if it is in your will, please touch this little one and heal his body.  All glory be to God.


----------



## rem 300

I just came across this today my heart and prayers go out for Bubba and your family.. I shed several tears trying to read all of this but it warms my heart and soul to see the strength of your faith in our GOD ALMIGHTY he is the way and the only way and you have put it into his hands so Bubba is in the best hands there is.. Many prayers coming your way, thank you LORD for the good update!!


----------



## nockemstiff

Likewise I have just come across this thread thanks to a post over in the Outdoor Cafe. So, I have spent the last 30 reading, praying, sharing with wife, wondering about our 3 y.o., praying for you all some more, reading, praying, holding back tears. Very glad to hear the prognosis improving. More prayer going up. Going over to the FB page now.


----------



## cramer

We are praying for Bubba's continued healing and strength for you and your family
God bless you all!


----------



## one hogman

For Grant!!


----------



## turtlebug

Just read the latest update on Facebook. 

Grant has got it rough but I know God can pull him through this. 

Keep praying folks.


----------



## 4HAND

Continued prayers for y'all. My stepdad pastors a church in Ohio. I told Mama about your little man & she was going to request prayer for him & your family at their church today.


----------



## K80Shooter

For everyone who does not do Facebook here's a update posted by Steven yesterday.



Steven: Thank you Lord for reaching down with your healing hands and blessing the breathing treatments that gave Grant some relief today, Amen.

Yesterday and last night we asked the nurses repeatedly if there was something that could be done to give Grant some relief and was told no each time. The only thing that the doctor knew would work for Grant's issue actually made it worse the night before. So I practically stayed awake from 2 last night to watch Grant so that I could reposition him to increase his oxygen levels when they would drop, suction out the mucus as needed, and to call for respiratory to come down and do a deep suction as needed. The few times I did nod off I was quickly awoken by his oxygen sensor indicating his levels were lower than ideal.

Today the doctor decided to try a breathing tretment that may or may not woild bring him some relief and within minutes there was a noticeable difference in his breathing.

All of this is due to the tumor pressing on his brain and and nerves has caused his swallowing funtion to be impaired and also has caused his left vocal to be paralyzed slightly open thus there is no berrior to keep fluids or solids from entering his lungs.

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you reach down with your healing hands and shrink this tumor pressing on his brain. Lord, I ask that once the tumor has shrunk enough to reduce the presure that Grant is able to regain his swallowing funtion and regain full use of his vocal cords. 

Lord, I pray that you bless Liberty Baptist as they begin their Awanna ministry, Lord. I pray that you bless the leaders and students through this amazing ministry, Lord.

Lord, I thank you for placing us with such a wonderful, loving, hard working, and devoted church family. Lord, I thank you for moving the community to unite around us and to stand with Grant during his battle. Lord, I pray the eyes of many are opened to your love and grace through this movement. Lord, I pray that you work through us so that we may glorify you Lord. In Jesus name I pray, amen.

Since then Bubba has been moved to ICU so he can be better monitored.


----------



## tell sackett

Lord, please wrap this precious child and all his family in your arms of love.


----------



## T.P.

Still paying for him.


----------



## lagrangedave

More prayers from here also.


----------



## Jeff C.

Continued prayers from here for Grant and Family.


----------



## Keebs




----------



## Oldstick

Continued prayers from us as well.  

We have a precious grandson about that same age as well, and it's mighty hard to click on this thread without tearing up something awful.


----------



## SC Hunter




----------



## oops1

Thanks for the update.. Continuing to pray for your son and y'all .


----------



## nhancedsvt

Thanks for the update. Still praying for Bubba.


----------



## freedog74

Dear Lord,

Please bless this little guy and his family during this time.  Please give the doctors wisdom and give his family strength during this time.


----------



## Keebs

God (and prayers!) are Good!



*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* Grant  is doing much better right now. He will be in PICU over night and  hopefully he will be back on the aflac floor tomorrow. The doctors said  that this is a side effect from chemo, so hopefully this will pass soon.
*


----------



## Crickett

Keebs said:


> God (and prayers!) are Good!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pray For Grant Terrell
> *
> 
> * Grant  is doing much better right now. He will be in PICU over night and  hopefully he will be back on the aflac floor tomorrow. The doctors said  that this is a side effect from chemo, so hopefully this will pass soon.
> *


----------



## rem 300

Still PRAYING


----------



## tell sackett

Our Heavenly Father, we come to you this morning to ask for your grace and mercy for this this child and his family. Give them strength for the battle and wisdom for his doctors and nurses. We ask these things in the name of your dear Son. Amen.


----------



## Keebs

posted 9 hours ago........



*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* Grant  had a very restful day. After being transferred to PICU he seemed to do  better, and the funny thing is they didn't do anything different than  the nurses did on the Aflac floor. I guess he just needed to crash to  finally gets some relief.  He did have a little trouble tonight but I  think we are passed that. If Grant has a good night here tonight then we  should get a room back on the Aflac floor. Thank you for all the  prayers for our baby boy.
*


----------



## Keebs

Recent Post!

*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* Thank  you Lord for the good day we had yesterday and the good night we had  last night. GOD is good and he knows just what and when you need  something. We thought yesterday was going to be a bad day but is turned  out to be good. Grant got to sleep a lot and actually rest. Since we are  in the PICU only one parent can sleep in the room, so Steven stayed  with Grant over night and I slept in a sleep room. That is the first  night of real sleep I have had in forever. Steven said Grant had a good  night. He may have woke up 2 times. Grant is still rundown because his  blood counts are still really low. He did get a blood transfusion  yesterday and that helped a little. We are praying all the rest will  help him bounce back quickly. His next chemo treatment is scheduled for  Thursday if all goes well and it will be a 5 day treatment. So please  pray that goes well. We truly appreciate all of the love and support all  of you have giving us. We know God is in control...for I know the plans  I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not harm  you, plans to give you hope and a future. Jeremiah 29:11.
*


----------



## T.P.

Keebs said:


> Recent Post!
> 
> *Pray For Grant Terrell
> *
> 
> * Thank  you Lord for the good day we had yesterday and the good night we had  last night. GOD is good and he knows just what and when you need  something. We thought yesterday was going to be a bad day but is turned  out to be good. Grant got to sleep a lot and actually rest. Since we are  in the PICU only one parent can sleep in the room, so Steven stayed  with Grant over night and I slept in a sleep room. That is the first  night of real sleep I have had in forever. Steven said Grant had a good  night. He may have woke up 2 times. Grant is still rundown because his  blood counts are still really low. He did get a blood transfusion  yesterday and that helped a little. We are praying all the rest will  help him bounce back quickly. His next chemo treatment is scheduled for  Thursday if all goes well and it will be a 5 day treatment. So please  pray that goes well. We truly appreciate all of the love and support all  of you have giving us. We know God is in control...for I know the plans  I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not harm  you, plans to give you hope and a future. Jeremiah 29:11.
> *


----------



## K80Shooter

Bubba had a pretty good day Tuesday. Late Tuesday he was returned to a regular room.

I've saw lot's of smiles from him the last couple of day's and they've really made me feel better also. I think it did wonders for his dad to see him like this also

His hair stared falling out and getting into his eye's, mouth and nose so it was time for a hair cut. He didn't care much for it but it looks like he was ok once he got his cap back on. 

Here he is unhooked from everything just before going on a wagon ride.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Happy to see him smiling.  Prayers are still going up for you all.


----------



## oops1

Still praying for y'all !


----------



## Keebs

Aaawwww, so glad for another good report!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Love that smile!!! Precious Angel. Continuous for ya'll.


----------



## T.P.

Awesome pics! Thanks for the great update!


----------



## elfiii

Lord, hear my prayer and heal this child!


----------



## turtlebug

Lord bring us that smile for many years to come. Heal Grant and comfort his family through this. 


Love to see that baby smiling.


----------



## Jeff C.

Thank ya, Lord!


----------



## Keebs

I love reading this!

*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* Sorry  we haven't updated today. We have been to busy PLAYING. Grant is having  a great day. Thank You GOD for answered prayers. We will post some  pictures later.
*


----------



## NCHillbilly

Great to see a smile on his face! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Da Possum

That is great news!


----------



## cramer

Great news!
daily prayers for Grant's recovery and strength tou you and your family


----------



## tell sackett

turtlebug said:


> Lord bring us that smile for many years to come. Heal Grant and comfort his family through this.
> 
> 
> Love to see that baby smiling.



Amen and Amen

Lord, I do offer a special prayer for Bubba's granddaddy. This has to be unbelievably hard for him seeing his buddy go through this. You already know how he's hurting and I just pray for comfort for him.

In Jesus' name I pray, amen.


----------



## Lukikus2

Still praying.


----------



## lagrangedave

Prayers from here


----------



## K80Shooter

Heading back to Atlanta tomorrow to spend the next four days with my little buddy and his dad. Looking forward to some time with both of them.

The surgery that was supposed to be done earlier this week has now been scheduled for Monday, also his next chemo was supposed to start today but that also was changed to next week, it is a 5 day treatment. If everything goes ok Bubba just might get to come home for a spell. I sure hope so.

Thanks to all of you for your support and prayers for our family.


----------



## lagrangedave

You are "our" family now.


----------



## 270wsm

a fine looking young man  on my pray list


----------



## Keebs

lagrangedave said:


> You are "our" family now.


 You got that right!


----------



## Sugar Plum

So happy to see a smile on his face!!


----------



## T.P.

I can imagine Bubba is ready to go home for a while. He's on the top of my prayer list every night. Praying all goes well!


----------



## oops1

Praying lil Bubba will have a safe and successful surgery and get a chance to go home.


----------



## Paymaster

Praying still!


----------



## David Parker

Get that boy some ice cream ! Looks great in the pic.  So glad he's handling it and making progress.


----------



## 4HAND

Nice to see the little fella smiling! Must be a tough Guy. Continued prayers for all of your family.


----------



## Hilsman

Glad to hear the good news. I still can't read this thread with out getting teary eyed. He looks like a strong young man. My family is praying for everyone involved


----------



## Keebs

Another encouraging post!!



*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* Last  night we brought the girls back to stay with us here at CHOA.  Grant  had a good day yesterday. He and Elizabeth played for the first time  together last night. We are working on trying to get him completely off a  pain pump, so far so good. Today he has been doing good.  He did a  little PT and speech therapy this morning and did great. The speech  therapist can tell a difference in Grant's voice .  He has been walking around alot today. Everyone is really impressed  with how good he is doing.  His blood counts are going up quickly now,   so it looks like Grant will start his next chemo treatment monday or  tuesday. Grant will be having surgery on monday. But right now we are  enjoying the good days Grant is having. Thank you Lord for your healing  hands and the strength you are giving us.
*


----------



## RagingTide23

Prayers to you and your family. We will be praying! God is good.


----------



## Kimbolicious

K80 said:


> Update: Hind sight is 20/20 and we now see the anger we felt was misplaced.  No one could have seen what lied head for us and my vibrant life filled son.
> 
> My son had been complaining off and on about his arm hurting for almost a month  During this time he had seen his pediatrician several times for other things so we have had her look at it twice now.  Each time his arm wasn't hurting while at the doctor and he was able to move it do she said likely the ball slipped out and back in and that it would likely just be sore for a few days.  This didn't sit well with me the first time she said this on the 8th. This past Monday he was back at his ped cause he was still under the weather and I had my wife to have his ped look at his shoulder again and she said it was fine.  At this point to say I was ill is an understatement. Tuesday night as I'm getting him ready for bed he breaks down crying about his arm hurting. At this point I'm furious and am down right ugly to my wife insisting that she takes him to someone else.
> 
> Yesterday morning she calls to schedule to have an orthpedic look at him.
> 
> They were able to see him today.  After xrays the nurse came back in lookinga bit peeved asking when it happen when the ped saw him and what the ped did and didn't do such as xrays.
> 
> Shortly afterwards the PA comes in and says the xrays show a 75% displacement of his proximal humorists at his growth plate.
> 
> In other words there is a ball between his arm and shoulder, this ball is 75% off of his arm.
> 
> It has been going on long enough that his arm has started some growth to attempt to fix itself.
> 
> Tomorrow we see a specialist in Atlanta to see what the next step is.
> 
> I am livid and will be finding a new pediatrician....


Praying for you and your son that everything will turn out ok.


----------



## Crickett

Keebs said:


> Another encouraging post!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pray For Grant Terrell
> *
> 
> * Last  night we brought the girls back to stay with us here at CHOA.  Grant  had a good day yesterday. He and Elizabeth played for the first time  together last night. We are working on trying to get him completely off a  pain pump, so far so good. Today he has been doing good.  He did a  little PT and speech therapy this morning and did great. The speech  therapist can tell a difference in Grant's voice .  He has been walking around alot today. Everyone is really impressed  with how good he is doing.  His blood counts are going up quickly now,   so it looks like Grant will start his next chemo treatment monday or  tuesday. Grant will be having surgery on monday. But right now we are  enjoying the good days Grant is having. Thank you Lord for your healing  hands and the strength you are giving us.
> *










Thank you Keebs for posting updates for those of us who don't do FB.


----------



## Sweetwater

Prayers for Grant and family.


----------



## Flaustin1

Steven, this whole time ive been wondering it that was you.  Check out my album and you will see who i am.  Im close by and dont mind lending a helping hand with anything you need.  Just shoot me a PM if you need anything.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80Shooter said:


> Heading back to Atlanta tomorrow to spend the next four days with my little buddy and his dad. Looking forward to some time with both of them.
> 
> The surgery that was supposed to be done earlier this week has now been scheduled for Monday, also his next chemo was supposed to start today but that also was changed to next week, it is a 5 day treatment. If everything goes ok Bubba just might get to come home for a spell. I sure hope so.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your support and prayers for our family.



Praying hard that all goes well and Grant gets to spend some time at home. I think it would be good for the entire family to get back home for spell.


----------



## tell sackett

Lord, we thank you for good days and ask you to carry them in the bad days. All praise, glory and honor to You. 
In Christ's name we pray, Amen.


----------



## K80

tell sackett said:


> Lord, we thank you for good days and ask you to carry them in the bad days. All praise, glory and honor to You.
> In Christ's name we pray, Amen.



Amen!

I would have never guessed that was you C. F.

Keebs, thank you so much for the updates here on Woody's.  About a week or so ago the momma/daddy switch flipped with Grant and since then he has only wanted me by his side so I haven't been able to post or read much here or on Facebook 

For those that have sent cards and etc, a heartfelt thank you.

Hugh, my Pastor has told me he has talked with you about shirts and etc for FPG.  Also, my wife and I have ordered rubber bracelets to sell if you are interested in those as well. They should be in by the end of the month.

Grant has had very good days since going to ICU and has been completely disconnected at times from all IV's so that he could run and play.

Lord, thank you for these good times to cherish with my son.  I ask that you bless us with many more good days with my son.  Lord, I ask the you continue to lift Grant up with your healing hands, in Jesus name I pray amen.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thanks for the updates. I have been following here and on FB. It did my heart good to see him smiling and to hear that he has had some good days! Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> Amen!
> 
> I would have never guessed that was you C. F.
> 
> Keebs, thank you so much for the updates here on Woody's.  About a week or so ago the momma/daddy switch flipped with Grant and since then he has only wanted me by his side so I haven't been able to post or read much here or on Facebook
> 
> For those that have sent cards and etc, a heartfelt thank you.
> 
> Hugh, my Pastor has told me he has talked with you about shirts and etc for FPG.  Also, my wife and I have ordered rubber bracelets to sell if you are interested in those as well. They should be in by the end of the month.
> 
> Grant has had very good days since going to ICU and has been completely disconnected at times from all IV's so that he could run and play.
> 
> Lord, thank you for these good times to cherish with my son.  I ask that you bless us with many more good days with my son.  Lord, I ask the you continue to lift Grant up with your healing hands, in Jesus name I pray amen.



*WHew* Steven, I am so sorry I didn't ask your permission, I just knew I could "copy & paste" from FB to here & so many of us wanted to know the status of "our" baby!  Thank YOU for letting me help!!!


----------



## pine nut

Thank you Lord for your many blessings on us all and thank you especially for your blessings on Grant and his family.  God is good, and Lord we continue to pray for Grant's  healing, and we give you the glory.  Amen.


----------



## tedsknives

Prayers from the knife shop for all of you


----------



## K80

(sorry for any typos, its late and I'm exhausted and using my phone) During the past week I have been in the bed by Grants side with very little time spent away from him as his momma/daddy switch flipped just before going up to the PICU.  However, since he has been back down he has been a completely different kid.  His eyes have brightened up, he no longer looks at sissy with resentment, and he has had a great deal of energy.  

The first part of this week he was extremely tired and slept and or laid in the bed most of the time.  If I wasn't by his side or if I was distracted by being on the phone, talking with someone in the room, or trying to post updates he would put his face in his pillow and whine and moan until I gave him my full attention.

I'm sure most of the first shift nurses thought I had the worst hygiene of all the parents here during the past week as it was rare for me to find a chance to slip away and get a shower before 6 pm most days. In fact I felt like I won the lottery today as I had a shower by lunch this morning.

As most have seen late Tuesday night Grant's energy level came back and he got down and played for the first time that I can recall since we have been here.

Wednesday Grant had a great deal of energy but was restrained by his IV pole from doing to much. We talked with the doctors and came up with a game plan to start taking steps to get him small windows of being completely disconnected from his IV's so that he could exert himself during physical therapy and and allow him to play freely.

Thursday we put the plan in motion and Grant is now able to be completely disconnected from his IV tree for up to four hours a day.  During physical therapy Grant did pretty good as long as I was the one working with him and not the therapist.  As we were finishing up she wanted to have Grant walk for a distance however he wanted no part of it and stood there with his heals planted deep in the floor as we went to leave the PT gym.  I did finally get him to part of a hallway which is the most he had walked since he was diagnosed.  I only had Grant disconnected for PT during the day because mom left to go home, for the first time, to take care of a few things and to bring the girls back down to stay with us.  We also had several of our good friends from church come down to see us and Grant had a big time playing with Elizabeth and little Mitch. He also had a great time visiting April and Taylor.  Grant was pretty ran down from his eventful day and had one of his best nights of sleep yet.

Friday Grant was visibly worn down from the day before and didn't get out of bed until just after lunch and only then due to  PT.  You could tell he was tired but he did exert himself fairly well as we went outside by water fountain and a large stone turtle that Grant took a liking to.  He also walked over and picked some flowers and took them to mommy.  To finish up the PT he disapprovingly walked up some small steps but only if I would walk with him and promised to pick him up at the top.  Once he hit the top he planted his heels in and refused to take another step. Friday afternoon Grant got sick and during the commotion Grant pulled on his feeding tube so we had to take down for an x-ray ensure it was still properly placed. Late Friday night Grant had an hour left the he could be unhooked and he perked up after a nap so I took him to the play room hoping he would ride a push car around the halls to work his legs some however, he wanted nothing to do with it.  As we we leaving the room mom was coming around the corner with sissy and Gracie to play in the play room.  We were able to get Grant to go back only under the pretense of showing the room and toys to Gracie.  While picking out toys to show Gracie, Grant found a toy he could walk behind that makes lots of noise.  This toy gave Grant just enough support that he felt confident to walk.  In fact we walked around the Aflac halls one and a half times (which is very good considering how little he had walked until then) before Grant got tired and wanted to go back to the room.  Grant had another Great night of sleep Friday night as well.

Today was a very long and tiring day for Grant as he had a lot of visitors and we moved rooms for the fifth time (hopefully the last time while we are here). We took Grant outside to the play area where him and Elizabeth ran all over playing and chasing the balls.  Grant fought coming back in but once we got back to the room Grant took a long power nap for much of the afternoon. While he was sleeping we packed up and moved back into (we were in this room before going to PICU but had to give it up due to a shortage of beds) the largest room in Aflac.  This will allow Elizabeth and Grant to have plenty of room to play.  Grant woke up from his nap and got down And played pretty hard again for about another hour before taking another short power nap.  When he woke up from this nap grandma and pop were here so he got down and played hard again and then set in the bed loving on daddy and watching Matters Tall Tales(I think that's the name of it) before going back to bed at around 1 am.  Tonight is the first night in a week that I haven't had to be in the bed with him and it was still protested.

Did I mention Grant is stealing the hearts of all the nurses on the floor.  They would stand outside his room as his nurse would enter the room so they could get a peak at how well he was playing. Everyone seems to be real impressed how well he is doing.

If all goes well Grant will have surgery Monday which will replace his central line (located in his chest with adapters for several IV's) with a port that will barely be noticeable under the skin (from what I'm told) once we go home.  He will also have a permanent feeding tube e (until he gets full use of his vocal cords and regains his swallowing function, both of which have been impaired by the tumor pressing against his brain) thru his stomach so that the one going in his nose can be removed.  If all goes well after the surgery he will start a 5 day chemo treatment.  If at the end of this treatment there is no more setbacks we will be looking at going home, until the next chemo treatment which will the next week.  From here on out he will receive weekly chemo treatments most of which should be outpatient besides several 3 day and 5 day rounds of chemo and barring any setbacks (which are always likely under the circumstances).

Lord, I thank you for your many blessings.  I am grateful for this past week and the many precious moments that I had with my son.  Lord, I am thankful that you have lifted Grant up with your healing hands and ask that you continue to do so.  Dear God, I'm thank you for removing the resentment from Grants eye towards Elizabeth.  Lord, thank you for looking over Elizabeth helping her to deal with the situation as she is much happier and has much less anxiety than the first two weeks.  Lord, I ask that you continue to hold my family up and give us the strength and courage to get through each day.  Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that your will for Grant to align with ours and that if it doesn't you give us the strength and courage to accept your will.

Dear Lord, I pray that you are with Madison, whom is a young lady that was sent home with hospice care Friday, and her family.  I pray that you give this young lady and her family the courage and strength they need to get through the days ahead Lord.

God, I ask that you continue to watch over Greyson Barlow and his family and see him through total and complete recovery Lord.  In Jesus name I pray, amen.


----------



## FERAL ONE

i have not been posting, but i have been praying ! we are lifting little man and your whole crew !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Steven, your faith is awesome and should be an encouragement to others whose faith is lacking or in doubt. Our entire church is praying for your family and Grant, and will continue to do so as long as needed. God bless you.


----------



## T.P.

Thanks for the update, prayers still coming from here on a daily basis.


----------



## cramer

More prayers for Grant and your family as well as the other families you are coming into contact with during these times.
God bless you all and know that you are not alone


----------



## mattech

T.P. said:


> Thanks for the update, prayers still coming from here on a daily basis.



Same here,I am finding a lack of words every time I want to post in here, but trust me I am praying for ya'll.


----------



## tell sackett

Thank you Lord for the blessings this precious family has recieved. We pray for your continued care for them and that you would fill them with your strength. In the name of Christ we pray. Amen.


----------



## K80

Dear Lord, I thank you for this wonderful day you have blessed us with today.

The doctors expected Grant's blood counts to be cut in half today as he was taken off his injection yesterday to help boost them however, his counts continued to climb, with some even doubling.  God's healing hands at work!

This morning the nurses started having trouble with Grant's feeding tube clogging.  Since surgery is scheduled for tomorrow to remove it and place a (very temporary I pray) permanent feeding tube thru his abdomen the doctors decided it was best to remove it today and increase his fluids.  This was a blessing as Jennifer Cain was scheduled to come by at 2 for family pictures and it allowed Grant to have his tube removed from his face before the pictures.  However, this threw us behind as I was in dire need for a hair cut and some new clothes that was some what decent for the pictures.  When we got back to the room Jennifer was there waiting on us.  She was gracious enough to wait on me to shower and dress for the photos. We should have many great pictures as she had over 600 to look thru by the time we were done.  Jennifer was a pretty cool gal that does photography on the side as she is involved with auto racing for a career as a carbon fiber specialist.  

The hospital has two nice outdoor areas so that we were able to shoot the pictures with a decent background.  Thus we should have some good pictures that doesn't scream we had a hospital as a background. 

Grant had his most active day yet.  He was wide open most of the time and was fairly cooperative for the pictures however, sissy decided to have several moments while we were trying to get pictures. Although, there should be a couple awesome pictures were she was wearing momma's sunglasses and gave a devilish grin while pulling them down off her nose. 

Grant ran hard and gave out about when it was time to come back up to the room. We hooked him back up to his IV so he could get his fluids and he played in his bed the rest of the afternoon until he fell asleep just a few moments ago.

Tomorrow is a big day with with two surgeries planned and the possibility of starting chemo if all goes well.  Both of these surgeries will assist with us going home sooner than latter.

Lord, I ask that you reach down with your healing hands and guide the doctors and nurses that will be working with him tomorrow.   God, I ask that you help his body fight off any infections that may arise tomorrow, Lord.  God, I ask that the surgeries go well with no glitches.

Dear God, I thank you for this day as it has been his best day yet.  I pray that you continue to bless him and us with these days, Lord.

I pray that you are with the other patients and parents on the Aflac hall.  I pray that you lift them up and provide them comfort and strength during their journey.  I pray that those that know you are drawn closer to you and those that are lost are found through their journey and through the faith of those that are on or has been on a similar journey.

Lord, I pray that you are with the many volunteers, many of whom have walked this walk, that help and provided assistance and meals to the families on the Aflac hall.  I pray that you bless them tenfold for their efforts as they are truly a blessing to those families they are helping.

Dear Lord, I ask that our faith is unwavering by any setbacks and that it continues to be strengthened through this journey. Lord, I ask that you guide us so that we may glorify you God during our journey. In Your Heavenly Name I pray, Amen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Praying that all goes well today and that God will continue healing Grant and blessing your family.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praying for God's healing hand this morning.


----------



## Keebs




----------



## rjcruiser

Continued prayers here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Just updated from Dad. 
Pray For Grant Terrell 
We just got the call that said Grant out of surgery and it went smoother and quicker than expected. They are working with Radiology to get his j tube properly placed. Hopefully he will be back in his room with us shortly.

Lord, I thank you for watching over my son and keeping him safe during his surgery. I pray that you continue to look after Grant during his journey. In Jesus name I pray, Amen..


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just updated from Dad.
> Pray For Grant Terrell
> We just got the call that said Grant out of surgery and it went smoother and quicker than expected. They are working with Radiology to get his j tube properly placed. Hopefully he will be back in his room with us shortly.
> 
> Lord, I thank you for watching over my son and keeping him safe during his surgery. I pray that you continue to look after Grant during his journey. In Jesus name I pray, Amen..


Great!! Thanks for updating........... haven't had time to check in over there!


----------



## oops1

Great news... Still sending up prayers for y'all .


----------



## mattech

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just updated from Dad.
> Pray For Grant Terrell
> We just got the call that said Grant out of surgery and it went smoother and quicker than expected. They are working with Radiology to get his j tube properly placed. Hopefully he will be back in his room with us shortly.
> 
> Lord, I thank you for watching over my son and keeping him safe during his surgery. I pray that you continue to look after Grant during his journey. In Jesus name I pray, Amen..



Great news, prayers continued.


----------



## K80

The j tube has been put in place and Grant is back in his room again and is now napping a way.  Our Pastor and his wonderful family stopped by to see us after the surgery (planned to be here before but the OR called for Grant 1.5 hours before scheduled this morning) and he had a great time playing with our Pastor and his kids after a couple hours of recovery.  I was a little nervous about him being so active so soon but the nurses were impressed that he felt up to playing and said it was great that he was up and moving and that it should help with his soreness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> The j tube has been put in place and Grant is back in his room again and is now napping a way.  Our Pastor and his wonderful family stopped by to see us after the surgery (planned to be here before but the OR called for Grant 1.5 hours before scheduled this morning) and he had a great time playing with our Pastor and his kids after a couple hours of recovery.  I was a little nervous about him being so active so soon but the nurses were impressed that he felt up to playing and said it was great that he was up and moving and that it should help with his soreness.


----------



## T.P.

K80 said:


> The j tube has been put in place and Grant is back in his room again and is now napping a way.  Our Pastor and his wonderful family stopped by to see us after the surgery (planned to be here before but the OR called for Grant 1.5 hours before scheduled this morning) and he had a great time playing with our Pastor and his kids after a couple hours of recovery.  I was a little nervous about him being so active so soon but the nurses were impressed that he felt up to playing and said it was great that he was up and moving and that it should help with his soreness.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## Marilee

Praying for your little one to be healed and praying for your family to have strength during this hard time. God is good.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

K80 said:


> The j tube has been put in place and Grant is back in his room again and is now napping a way.  Our Pastor and his wonderful family stopped by to see us after the surgery (planned to be here before but the OR called for Grant 1.5 hours before scheduled this morning) and he had a great time playing with our Pastor and his kids after a couple hours of recovery.  I was a little nervous about him being so active so soon but the nurses were impressed that he felt up to playing and said it was great that he was up and moving and that it should help with his soreness.



Thank you Lord!


----------



## Keebs

Wonderful news!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Many, Many more happy thoughts sent your way! Thank you for sharing your lil Bubba with us!


----------



## Bobcat II

Thank you lord. God is good.


----------



## K80

Mori: Grant is having a good day. We had a minor problem this morning with the top on the G tube leaking, but after replacing the top it seems to be fine. Grant started chemo today. This is a 5 day chemo treatment. It looks like if all goes well we will be coming home next week for about a week and then come back here for the next chemo treatment. Thank you God for all you are doing for our family and especially Grant, I pray that you continue to heal him.


Steven: Grant just had two Atlanta Falcons players stop by and see him, #29 Shann Schillinger & # 30 Josh Vaughan.  They really liked his car decals on we have taped to his door as well as his tee shirt and asked for information about them.  Grants only concern was showing them his John Deere UTV toy.  After they left he started throwing his little autographed football so I'm about to have a little bubba daddy time with the football.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Mori: Grant is having a good day. We had a minor problem this morning with the top on the G tube leaking, but after replacing the top it seems to be fine. Grant started chemo today. This is a 5 day chemo treatment. It looks like if all goes well we will be coming home next week for about a week and then come back here for the next chemo treatment. Thank you God for all you are doing for our family and especially Grant, I pray that you continue to heal him.
> 
> 
> Steven: Grant just had two Atlanta Falcons players stop by and see him, #29 Shann Schillinger & # 30 Josh Vaughan.  They really liked his car decals on we have taped to his door as well as his tee shirt and asked for information about them.  Grants only concern was showing them his John Deere UTV toy.  After they left he started throwing his little autographed football so I'm about to have a little bubba daddy time with the football.


----------



## K80

If there is someone following Grants Facebook page that is good with pictures, I'm sure many here would appreciate them being posted here.  My phone doesn't post pics here easily.


----------



## golffreak

Lord, please place your healing hands upon this family. Lord, we know that nothing is placed upon us that we can't handle. But it's times like these where your love, guidance, and healing are needed the most. 

Continued prayers for all that are involved. Such a sad situation.


----------



## K80

We had several visitors today however, I saved my personal favorite guest to mention for last.   That Girl Racing, Jessica Still, a beautiful 14 year old young lady from Monroe that races in Hartwell Speedway's Young Gun class was in the area so she called and asked if she could stop by to meet Grant.  In fact, she was at Scottish Rite for a follow up appointment from where they had removed a growth that was thought to be cancerous. Praise the Lord the test came back that it was not cancer.  She was kind enough to bring Grant a car decal and an autographed photo. When she makes it big the Terrell Family will be her biggest fans plus this photo will fund Grant's college.   Currently she drives the 08 sponsored by Athens Dodge Chrysler Jeep Ram. 

It was a pleasure meeting you and your mom Jessica.  Good luck with your racing career, may it lead you places you could never dream of.  May your faith in the Lord stay strong!


----------



## K80

Lord as I lay here, I'm so grateful for this past week.  It is amazing to see how you work within these Aflac halls.  It is inspiring how you have helped Grant to rebound today after having surgery yesterday.  The nurses seem to be in awe at how active he is.  Lord, we know that only your healing hands could do these things.  Dear God, I ask that you continue to touch Grant with your healing hands.  God, while I'm grateful for the affection Grant has shown me over the past week, I'm thankful that he is slowly starting to share his affection with momma and Elizabeth (he never stopped with Gracie).  It warms my heart to see him to slowly interact with others we see outside of the room and with the nurses.  

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you guide his chemo to the disease in his body while shielding his natural cells, Lord.  Dear God, I pray that you do the same for all the patients sharing this hall with us. Lord, I pray that you are with their families and give them the strength and courage they need to get through their each of their journeys.  

Lord, I pray that you are with the nurses and doctors and give them wisdom beyond their years.  God, I ask that you reward them in all ways for the work they do to help their patients.  In Jesus name I pray, Amen.


----------



## ripplerider

Still praying hard for yall! Hang in there!


----------



## tell sackett

Heavenly Father, we thank you for the blessing of these past few days and we humbly pray that you would continue to hold this precious child and all his family in your loving hands of mercy. We thank you for teaching us by allowing us to see the faith and trust in you that is being shown to us by this family as they go through this trial. Give them strength and hide them in the shadow of your wings day by day. In the name of Christ we pray, Amen.


----------



## tell sackett

Nahum 1:7- The Lord is good, a stronghold in the day of trouble; and He knows those who trust in Him.


----------



## cramer

We're still praying !
God bless !


----------



## mrs. hornet22

*Love ya'll Prayers continue.*

Love ya'll.


----------



## tell sackett

Father, we come to you today to ask that you hold Bubba and all this family in your care. Bless them and keep them we pray. May your name be glorified. In Christ's name we pray. Amen


----------



## nhancedsvt

Still praying for Bubba every day!


----------



## Keebs

*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

* Steven:  We've had a really good run of good days with no setbacks however, the  last two mornings have been pretty tuff on Grant.  Yesterday morning  Grant got sick around 5:30 but was fine the rest of the day other than a  lack of energy.  This morning he got sick around 6:30 and then he went  back to bed.  Around 9:00 we were awoken by his heart rate monitor going  off due to his heart rate  being around 180 or a little better.  

 He was moaning which is indicative of him being in pain. We got him  some pain meds and checked his temp which read as a low grade temp.    His temp has to read @ 38c for an hour to trigger blood cultures,  antibiotics, and Tylenol.

 Hopefully at 11:35 we can get him some relief and get his heart rate to stay under 160.

 Lord, I'm grateful for the streak of good days we have enjoyed with  Grant.  I pray that you reach down with your healing hands and lift  Grant up to remove his pain, cool his body, and energize his body. In  Jesus name I pray, Amen.

 As I was finishing my prayer the nurse  came in early to recheck his temp and it had dropped down to 37.3 so  she checked it again and it was 37.4 with no medication.  Now if we can  get his heart rate down.

*


----------



## Crickett

Keebs said:


> *Pray For Grant Terrell
> *
> 
> * Steven:  We've had a really good run of good days with no setbacks however, the  last two mornings have been pretty tuff on Grant.  Yesterday morning  Grant got sick around 5:30 but was fine the rest of the day other than a  lack of energy.  This morning he got sick around 6:30 and then he went  back to bed.  Around 9:00 we were awoken by his heart rate monitor going  off due to his heart rate  being around 180 or a little better.
> 
> He was moaning which is indicative of him being in pain. We got him  some pain meds and checked his temp which read as a low grade temp.    His temp has to read @ 38c for an hour to trigger blood cultures,  antibiotics, and Tylenol.
> 
> Hopefully at 11:35 we can get him some relief and get his heart rate to stay under 160.
> 
> Lord, I'm grateful for the streak of good days we have enjoyed with  Grant.  I pray that you reach down with your healing hands and lift  Grant up to remove his pain, cool his body, and energize his body. In  Jesus name I pray, Amen.
> 
> As I was finishing my prayer the nurse  came in early to recheck his temp and it had dropped down to 37.3 so  she checked it again and it was 37.4 with no medication.  Now if we can  get his heart rate down.
> 
> *


----------



## BreamReaper

My wife and I met Steven and family at FPG last year. The women shared birth and baby stories as his wife made mine feel very welcome around the whole crowd. K80, HOQ, Miggy, and Me joked while my kids ate goldfish from the gravel drive. 

Anyhow, its amazing the strength these little ones have in such a time as this. My youngest son will undergo his 2nd bilateral hernia repair soon, and his brother still cant walk. But like Grant their story gives many hope. Following Grants journey has reminded me of all ive taken for granted lately. It brings joy to know he is in such good hands.

Romans 12:12  Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer.


----------



## Crickett

BreamReaper said:


> My wife and I met Steven and family at FPG last year. The women shared birth and baby stories as his wife made mine feel very welcome around the whole crowd. K80, HOQ, Miggy, and Me joked while my kids ate goldfish from the gravel drive.
> 
> Anyhow, its amazing the strength these little ones have in such a time as this. My youngest son will undergo his 2nd bilateral hernia repair soon, and his brother still cant walk. But like Grant their story gives many hope. Following Grants journey has reminded me of all ive taken for granted lately. It brings joy to know he is in such good hands.
> 
> Romans 12:12  Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer.




's for your little ones too!


----------



## K80

Grant rested/slept until around 4:00 pm yesterday.  During this time he was able to fight off his fever without any medicine. Lord, thank you for giving his body the strength to fight off what was ailing him.  

Grants energy level stay low all day however, he did get down and play for his 4 hours.  I went out to get supper last night and when I got back they had built a tent with a sheet, chairs, table, and the wall.  Grant and Elizabeth had a blast playing with in their tent.  In fact, Grant wasn't happy at bed time because he couldn't sleep in his tent last night. lol   

Just before bed I took Grant and Elizabeth for a walk/ride in the wagon to see Nemo in the lobby.  Grant walked from the lobby all the way back to the nurses station on the Aflac all from the lobby.  This was by far his longest walk yet. Grant was wide awake until 1 am.

This morning Grant slept until around 11:00.  He woke up feeling much better than yesterday.  He did get sick shortly after waking up however, his energy level and spirits have been high today.

Grant is just starting his chemo for today.  Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you guide his chemo to destroy this disease that has invaded his body. I ask that you reach down with your hands and shield his natural cells and organs from the poison being put into his body.

We are still talking about finally getting to go home Monday however, a lot can happen between then and now.  If we do get to go home Monday we will start our new normal life which will be very taxing and hectic most likely.  

Lord, I thank you for all that you have done for my family.  I pray that you continue to watch over us, protect us, and provide for us.  Lord, I thank your for blessing us with such a loving and embracing community.  Without the love and support we have received this journey would not be possible due to the demands of Grant's treatment demands.  Lord, I ask that you bless all of Grant's Guardians tenfold for what they have done for him in an attempt to provide him with a future.  

Lord, I ask that you give us the courage, guidance, awareness, wisdom we need as we take Grant home and away from his awesome support system, known as the nursing staff of the Aflac hall at Scottish Rite.  In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> Grant rested/slept until around 4:00 pm yesterday.  During this time he was able to fight off his fever without any medicine. Lord, thank you for giving his body the strength to fight off what was ailing him.
> 
> Grants energy level stay low all day however, he did get down and play for his 4 hours.  I went out to get supper last night and when I got back they had built a tent with a sheet, chairs, table, and the wall.  Grant and Elizabeth had a blast playing with in their tent.  In fact, Grant wasn't happy at bed time because he couldn't sleep in his tent last night. lol
> 
> Just before bed I took Grant and Elizabeth for a walk/ride in the wagon to see Nemo in the lobby.  Grant walked from the lobby all the way back to the nurses station on the Aflac all from the lobby.  This was by far his longest walk yet. Grant was wide awake until 1 am.
> 
> This morning Grant slept until around 11:00.  He woke up feeling much better than yesterday.  He did get sick shortly after waking up however, his energy level and spirits have been high today.
> 
> Grant is just starting his chemo for today.  Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you guide his chemo to destroy this disease that has invaded his body. I ask that you reach down with your hands and shield his natural cells and organs from the poison being put into his body.
> 
> We are still talking about finally getting to go home Monday however, a lot can happen between then and now.  If we do get to go home Monday we will start our new normal life which will be very taxing and hectic most likely.
> 
> Lord, I thank you for all that you have done for my family.  I pray that you continue to watch over us, protect us, and provide for us.  Lord, I thank your for blessing us with such a loving and embracing community.  Without the love and support we have received this journey would not be possible due to the demands of Grant's treatment demands.  Lord, I ask that you bless all of Grant's Guardians tenfold for what they have done for him in an attempt to provide him with a future.
> 
> Lord, I ask that you give us the courage, guidance, awareness, wisdom we need as we take Grant home and away from his awesome support system, known as the nursing staff of the Aflac hall at Scottish Rite.  In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.



Amen


----------



## K80Shooter

Here are just a few pics of Grant from last Sunday. These pics were taken after his feeding tube was removed from his nose and before one was installed in his tummy.

I wish I knew how to embed a video as there are a couple really good ones I have.


----------



## patchestc

That's a handsome little rascal!


----------



## Keebs

BreamReaper said:


> My wife and I met Steven and family at FPG last year. The women shared birth and baby stories as his wife made mine feel very welcome around the whole crowd. K80, HOQ, Miggy, and Me joked while my kids ate goldfish from the gravel drive.
> 
> Anyhow, its amazing the strength these little ones have in such a time as this. My youngest son will undergo his 2nd bilateral hernia repair soon, and his brother still cant walk. But like Grant their story gives many hope. Following Grants journey has reminded me of all ive taken for granted lately. It brings joy to know he is in such good hands.
> 
> Romans 12:12  Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer.


 's for you & yours too.


patchestc said:


> That's a handsome little rascal!



 ain't he though!!  I LOVE the one with him kissing the baby!!


----------



## Crickett

K80Shooter said:


> Here are just a few pics of Grant from last Sunday. These pics were taken after his feeding tube was removed from his nose and before one was installed in his tummy.
> 
> I wish I knew how to embed a video as there are a couple really good ones I have.



Those are some great pics but that 2nd one just makes my heart melt!  So sweet!


----------



## cramer

Daily prayers and thoughts for Grant's recovery , strength and courage for the family.
He is a handsome little tiger!

God bless you all!


----------



## T.P.

Thanks for the pics, K80S. They are awesome!


----------



## K80

Grant has the rhinovirus (common cold). I would guess it likely came from his good days walking and playing where someone with a cold was or had recently been, such as playing with the balls outside or pressing the buttons to watch the trains. 

It is unknown if we will go home tomorrow as planned due to the fact he has required some oxygen during the nights.  They said they won't send him home if he has a need for oxygen assistance. The cold shouldn't be reason to delay us from going home according to our nurse.

Lord, I ask that you run this virus thru Grants body quickly.  I ask that you continue to lift Grant up with your healing hands. In Jesus' name I pray.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I ain't the most sensitive guy, but after showing my wife these pictures,  and her knowing that she got to hold and love on these kids, wet eyes, and prayers brother.



Thanks to "Lil Bubba" she left FPG with a bra full of rocks !!!


----------



## SC Hunter

That 2nd picture made me cry like a baby!! I would love to know how I could get one or two of those shirts like mrs.hornet posted. I pray everything keeps improving! GOD BLESS YOU ALL!


----------



## Crickett

SC Hunter said:


> That 2nd picture made me cry like a baby!! I would love to know how I could get one or two of those shirts like mrs.hornet posted. I pray everything keeps improving! GOD BLESS YOU ALL!



Please see this thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770471


----------



## K80

Grant's beads of courage, each bead represents some type of treatment/milestone and each color has its own meaning. For example, a yellow bead represents an inpatient stay. He has 28 yellow beads. He also has 13 white beads, which represents the number of chemo treatments to date.

If today continues to be a good day and he has another good night we will we be headed home tomorrow.

God, thank you for your many blessings. We ask that you continue to bless our family. We pray that you look after Grant as he returns home. We ask that you give us the guidance, strength, courage, and wisdom needed to provide Grant the care he needs. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


----------



## K80

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't the most sensitive guy, but after showing my wife these pictures,  and her knowing that she got to hold and love on these kids, wet eyes, and prayers brother.
> 
> Thanks to "Lil Bubba" she left FPG with a bra full of rocks !!!







SC Hunter said:


> That 2nd picture made me cry like a baby!! I would love to know how I could get one or two of those shirts like mrs.hornet posted. I pray everything keeps improving! GOD BLESS YOU ALL!


That 2nd pic is great!  His little sister and I are the only two that he didn't with draw from during this.  He loves that little girl a LOT and is very proud to be her big brother.  It is amazing considering how young he is.


Crickett said:


> Please see this thread:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770471



Thank you.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> That 2nd pic is great!  His little sister and I are the only two that he didn't with draw from during this.  He loves that little girl a LOT and is very proud to be her big brother.  It is amazing considering how young he is.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



You are welcome!

Praying for a good night so y'all can go home tomorrow.


----------



## tell sackett

Hero on duty indeed.

Lord, we come to you and pray that you would grant this family the opportunity to take their son home. We thank you for the blessings that you've given them, and the blessing you've given us by using this family to teach us to trust you in all things. We pray that you would continue to watch over them and that you would heal this precious child.

To you Father be all praise, honor and glory. In Christ's name we pray. Amen.


----------



## K80

tell sackett said:


> Hero on duty indeed.
> 
> Lord, we come to you and pray that you would grant this family the opportunity to take their son home. We thank you for the blessings that you've given them, and the blessing you've given us by using this family to teach us to trust you in all things. We pray that you would continue to watch over them and that you would heal this precious child.
> 
> To you Father be all praise, honor and glory. In Christ's name we pray. Amen.




Amen.


----------



## K80

Well, we had good night last night...


----------



## Nugefan

K80 said:


> Well, we had good night last night...



awesome ....answered prayers ....


----------



## blood on the ground

K80 said:


> Well, we had good night last night...



This just made my day!
I must say I am very impressed by the strength of this family and the unwavering trust in our Lord all mighty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

K80 said:


> Well, we had good night last night...



That's GREAT!


----------



## oops1

Glad to hear it!


----------



## K80

We are home and as settled in as we can be.


----------



## T.P.

K80 said:


> We are home and as settled in as we can be.


----------



## Greene728

K80 said:


> We are home and as settled in as we can be.



Awesome!!!
Praying for you guys!

Also, does Grant like Firetrucks/Firefighters?


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> We are home and as settled in as we can be.


----------



## BBowman

I just read thru all 7 pages of your journey with Grant.  K80, your updates and prayers brought back so many memories for me of my own son's time on a bone marrow transplant unit at the age of 4.  One verse of scripture that my family clings to as well is Jer. 29:11.  I saw that same scripture mentioned in your post.  Trust that this plan is real and it is better than any plan we had in mind. I can absolutely relate to your fears and anxieties as a father of a child with a serious illness.  Because of this I ask that God gives you peace and rest during this time in your young families life.  By the way, my son is now 17 years old.  He still has issues, but he is still an inspiration.


----------



## Pop

I have kept up with this post since day one.  Sometimes it is very hard to read without getting emotional.  I have been blessed with one son and two grandkids and I thank God for the blessings of life daily.  I cannot visualize the suffering that Grant is going through or the suffering that the family is having.  My prayers are with you daily and I have requested prayer for your young man and the family at our Lodge meeting ever since I learned about this.

Keep you faith in the Good Lord and he will provide.

I am located in North Georgia and if there is anything that I can do all you need to do is PM me and I will do my best to help in any way possible


----------



## NCHillbilly

K80 said:


> We are home and as settled in as we can be.


----------



## calibob1

There's no place like home! Here's hoping the ducks and chickens catch what for real soon!


----------



## K80

Well, that didn't last long....  We are headed back to Scottish Rite to have Grant checked out.  He vomited earlier and his voice nor breathing has sounded right since.  He has sound ruff afterwards before but the nurses were always right there to check his breathing and his voice would clear up after a short spell.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Well, that didn't last long....  We are headed back to Scottish Rite to have Grant checked out.  He vomited earlier and voice nor breathing has sounded right since.



Oh no....


----------



## cramer

We're still praying everyday for Grant and your family.

God bless you all !


----------



## K80

Crickett said:


> Oh no....



Something tells me this is our new normal, we are about to be road warriors....


----------



## K80

Everything came back clear last night. A breathing treatment helped his breathing some however his voice is still off.  We got back home at almost midnight.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Everything came back clear last night. A breathing treatment helped his breathing some however his voice is still off.  We got back home at almost midnight.



So glad everything came back clear & he didn't have to be admitted.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> Everything came back clear last night. A breathing treatment helped his breathing some however his voice is still off.  We got back home at almost midnight.


 wonderful!


----------



## oops1

Glad y'all are back home .. Prayers continuing from here.. Lord Bless you all.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Still praying for y'all Brother!


----------



## Core Lokt

Just read all 7 pages for the first time and I have tears in my eyes. Lil Grant and your family and the Dr's are in my prayers.

Steven- Your Faith in the Lord is an inspration Brother!!! You don't realize how you are effecting others like myself. 

God Bless


----------



## cramer

Steven- Your Faith in the Lord is an inspration Brother!!! You don't realize how you are effecting others like myself. 

God Bless[/QUOTE]

Amen to that!

We are still praying !
God bless!


----------



## jonkayak

Praying for you all.


----------



## tell sackett

Our Father, we thank you so very much for the blessing of  Bubba and his family coming home. We pray for your good hand to continue to be on them and that you would hold them in your care. We thank you for the testimony of this family and the lesson in faith that they are teaching us. 
In Christ's name we pray, Amen.


----------



## K80

Grant's first out pattient chemo went well with no signs of ill effects.  His good days from the weekend have continued into week.  

He is showing more signs of improvement with his pronunciation of key words that have been hard for him since his paralysis of his vocal cords and tongue area. 

Lord, we thank you for your many blessings.  We ask that you continue to lift Grant up with your healing hands.  Lord, we are humbled by those you have moved to bless us in many different ways during this journey.  We ask that you bless us with the means to support them in retun if needed.

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you are with Mori's brother and his family as they are at Scottish Rite with his step-daughter having scans and test ran on a abnormal mass.  Lord, I pray that you lift them up and give them the strength and courage they need during this time.  I pray that all test come back as benign and that the mass is easily removable with no complications.   In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


----------



## K80

Grant is having a really good week, so much so that it is a little scary.  I'm praying the good times continue so that we can make an appearance at FPG this weekend.

Today after being connected back to the feed pump he told his mom while holding the feed line "me no want to be hooked up, unhook me. Me no want my feed bag.". When she didn't unhook him he grabbed his pole, for the first time, and followed her.  He did get a little ambitious with moving his pole at one point tonight and turned it over.

Mori's brother great news today, they are pretty confident the mass on his stepdaughter is not cancerous.

Lord thank you for the answered prayers and healing hands.  I pray that our prayers for Grant and others continue to be answered. In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thank you Lord for all you have blessed thid family with. Lord I pray for your continued healing hand on them and that you will rid this cancer from this child. Thank you Father for all yor blessings on me and my family. Lord, I humbly ask you to walk with us, keep us and help us walk closer with you. I ask in the name of Jesus, Amen


----------



## cramer

Still praying daily for Grant and your family as well as the families you have met during this ordeal.

God Bless you all!


----------



## K80

Thanks for all the prayers! I truly believe they are responsible for how well he is doing.

 About to pack up to head to the FPG.


----------



## Jeff C.

K80 said:


> Thanks for all the prayers! I truly believe they are responsible for how well he is doing.
> 
> About to pack up to head to the FPG.



Sure was glad y'all made it, and it was a pleasure meeting you and your wonderful Family, especially the guest of Honor. 

Continued prayers for Grant and all of you.....


----------



## RUNnGUN

Just read all 7 pages of this thread. 

Y'all are a strong family for sure! Glad the little man is doing so much better!

Prayers sent for all people involved in this circumstance. May Grant be healed by God's holy hand!


----------



## K80Shooter

Just a quick update on my little buddy. Last week Bubba had a real good week. He even felt good enough to make it to the Fall Gathering which was dedicated to him this year. You can find some pics of this event here. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=757392&page=3 It turned out really well and Grant had a wonderful time. Thanks to all who helped to make this happen.

This week has been very busy for Bubba, he has had to travel to Atlanta every day for his chemo treatment. Aside from a few bouts of sickness from the chemo he has done good. One day there was a dog that visited the Aflac ward while he was there and he really got a kick out of that, Bubba likes all animals and this dog was no exception.

This morning before leaving he got his Superman cape and just had to have it to take with him today. Here's a few pics of him with it on, in one of them he is practicing flying, in a couple he thinks the sign with the little girl and boy on them are both him and his sister. He's really something else. To me he is "My Hero" as he takes all this in stride. He's one very brave and strong little boy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

K80,

This update and photos are precious.  Grant is such a brave little boy.  My daily Prayers continue for him and your entire family.

I was so glad that all of you were able to attend this special event last weekend at Hamburg.  I tried my best to take lots of photos including Grant and his new fishing rod and trying to show other details of what a great time that we all had.

Thank you for sharing these great photos with all of us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I hope Little Bubba is doing well. No news is good news. He is always on my mind and in my prayers.


----------



## Crickett

K80Shooter said:


> Just a quick update on my little buddy. Last week Bubba had a real good week. He even felt good enough to make it to the Fall Gathering which was dedicated to him this year. You can find some pics of this event here. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=757392&page=3 It turned out really well and Grant had a wonderful time. Thanks to all who helped to make this happen.
> 
> This week has been very busy for Bubba, he has had to travel to Atlanta every day for his chemo treatment. Aside from a few bouts of sickness from the chemo he has done good. One day there was a dog that visited the Aflac ward while he was there and he really got a kick out of that, Bubba likes all animals and this dog was no exception.
> 
> This morning before leaving he got his Superman cape and just had to have it to take with him today. Here's a few pics of him with it on, in one of them he is practicing flying, in a couple he thinks the sign with the little girl and boy on them are both him and his sister. He's really something else. To me he is "My Hero" as he takes all this in stride. He's one very brave and strong little boy.



Awwww.......


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praying for you guys! I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## Paymaster

Continuing to Pray for that little one.


----------



## K80Shooter

Thanks to everyone for the continued prayers and support.

I've been spending a good bit of time over at K80's with little Bubba. Last week he was very active and did a lot of running around and playing. He was able to come to my house last Sat. and we went riding on the golf cart, Bubba really enjoy's this. He also got to see some deer which wondered into the back yard. Seems we have a couple of does and 3 little ones that have taken up residence here.

This week Bubba has been noticeably tired a good bit. Today he did very little playing at all, he kept saying he did not feel good. Maybe he'll feel better tomorrow so he can come over to ride on the golf cart again.

Next Friday Bubba will be at Egleston in Atlanta to get a PET scan done. For those wondering what that is here is a link to explain it better than I can. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positron_emission_tomography

Hopefully things will come back looking good, I sure hope so. If everything goes well tomorrow I'll try to get a couple of pice with him on the golf cart and post them up.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thank you for the update.I pray the scan looks good!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Good to see him smiling in those pictures. Will continue to be prayerful for this family.


----------



## cramer

continued prayers for Grant and your family


----------



## K80Shooter

Here's an update from Grants facebook page, they are headed to Atlanta now.

*All good things must come to an end... This past week the greatest challenge has been keeping Grant separated from the girls as they have been sick. Grant has had a really good spell of high energy and activity however, it has come with a price. It appears his j tube (feeding tube that goes into his intestine) has pulled back up into his stomach. This mostly like occurred by him getting up and down on his horse. So we are about to head down to Scottish Rite to have it replaced. It should be a standard procedure however, there may not be anyone there that can fix it today so we may stay overnight for fluids as he is strictly NPO (nothing by mouth) due to the paralysis of his left vocal cords. This paralysis is also the reason he has the j tube as he runs the risk of aspirating on anything in his stomach if he gets sick.

Lord we ask that you look over us on our DRI e down and keep us safe. We pray that this is in fact minor and can be fixed today so that Grant can be back with the girls soon. In Your Heavenly Name we pray, Amen.*


----------



## K80

We are not sure why Grant vomited formula this morning.  The test show his feeding tube is in place and working properly.  He has been admitted for fluids and observation.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## patchestc

Prayers sent.


----------



## K80

The night has come and gone with no complications.  They started him on a low rate of pedialyte to check him for tolerance of fluids thru the j tube.  During the night they reduced the rate of IV fluids and increased his rate thru the j tube.  So far he has tolerated it and he is almost at his normal rate thru his j tube.  The next test will be if he gets nauseous when he wakes up, as he normally does, and if so is it just mucus and bile or pedialyte.

Because pedialyte is clear I suggested we color the pedialyte and attach a farrell vent bag to his g tube so that we could monitor the color of his stomach fluids.  This way we didn't unknowingly pump his stomach full of fluids increasing Grant's risk of aspiration should he get sick. So far the fluids in the vent bag have been clear which is normal since saliva is the only thing that should be getting into his stomach.  I'm a bit surprised the GI doctor didn't think of the venting and coloring of the fluids....


----------



## T.P.

Prayers still coming your way.


----------



## shakey gizzard

More prayers for the little man.


----------



## K80Shooter

Everyone please keep Bubba in you thoughts and prayers Friday. He'll be at Egelston for his pet scan to see how well the chemo has been working.

Thanks.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## carver

Y'all have my prayers


----------



## K80Shooter

Grants pet scan came out good today. The tumor's in his head and chest cavity have gotten smaller along with the one in his leg. We are still waiting to hear on the bone marrow results which may be next week. All in all the results are looking good.


----------



## Crickett

K80Shooter said:


> Grants pet scan came out good today. The tumor's in his head and chest cavity have gotten smaller along with the one in his leg. We are still waiting to hear on the bone marrow results which may be next week. All in all the results are looking good.



 

Thank you for the update!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Awesome! God is good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80Shooter said:


> Grants pet scan came out good today. The tumor's in his head and chest cavity have gotten smaller along with the one in his leg. We are still waiting to hear on the bone marrow results which may be next week. All in all the results are looking good.


----------



## blood on the ground

Praying for your family sir.


----------



## K80

Steven: Grant is doing good and and made it thru with no complications so we are heading home.

Before we left his doctors were able to meet with the radiologist to feet some preliminary results. The tumors have responded very well.  

As many of you know the tumor in his leg is the only one we can monitor the change in without scans.  This tumor has responded very well and in fact has gotten difficult to find over the past week.  This tumor is now the largest of his remaining tumors.  The tumor that is pressing against his brain, which is the one that has caused Grant the most complications is not visible by the pet scan.   The two tumors in his abdomen and chest have responded well and are difficult to see as well.   We are grateful to the Lord for touching Grant with his healing hands.   We will continue to ask the Lord to lift him up.

While the scans were great they do not change his prognosis due to the severity of his type of cancer and the stage it is.

We also had our first consult with radiology about Grants radiation.  Our take away from the consult is while today's scan results may have been great our journey is far from over and is only going to get much more difficult as the days tick by.  The location of Grant's tumors are less than ideal due to the potential short term and long term effects.  His treatments are daily for 6 weeks and will be broken into at least two 6 week segments due to the harshness of radiating all of his tumors at once given their location.  If all of his tumor sites were hit in one session the side affects could be greater than his body could handle.   We were told today that radiation could displace us into another state during treatments if Grant is a good candidate for a newer specialized type of radiation.

We ask that y'all continue to keep Grant in your prayers.  We thank everyone for their prayers, personal assistance around the house and with the kids, and the donations to help with Grant's needs. If not for the Lord answering y'alls  prayers we would not be near as mentally strong as we are, Grant wouldn't be doing as good as he is, and we would already be in default on our bills due to the great expense we have already incurred up to this point.  Words can not express how much it all means to us.

Lord we thank you for your many blessings. We pray that you continue to lift Grant with your healing hands. We ask that you bless each and every one of Grant's Guardians that follow along thru here and thru word of mouth by friends and family.  In Jesus Name I pray, Amen


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> Steven: Grant is doing good and and made it thru with no complications so we are heading home.
> 
> Before we left his doctors were able to meet with the radiologist to feet some preliminary results. The tumors have responded very well.
> 
> As many of you know the tumor in his leg is the only one we can monitor the change in without scans.  This tumor has responded very well and in fact has gotten difficult to find over the past week.  This tumor is now the largest of his remaining tumors.  The tumor that is pressing against his brain, which is the one that has caused Grant the most complications is not visible by the pet scan.   The two tumors in his abdomen and chest have responded well and are difficult to see as well.   We are grateful to the Lord for touching Grant with his healing hands.   We will continue to ask the Lord to lift him up.
> 
> While the scans were great they do not change his prognosis due to the severity of his type of cancer and the stage it is.
> 
> We also had our first consult with radiology about Grants radiation.  Our take away from the consult is while today's scan results may have been great our journey is far from over and is only going to get much more difficult as the days tick by.  The location of Grant's tumors are less than ideal due to the potential short term and long term effects.  His treatments are daily for 6 weeks and will be broken into at least two 6 week segments due to the harshness of radiating all of his tumors at once given their location.  If all of his tumor sites were hit in one session the side affects could be greater than his body could handle.   We were told today that radiation could displace us into another state during treatments if Grant is a good candidate for a newer specialized type of radiation.
> 
> We ask that y'all continue to keep Grant in your prayers.  We thank everyone for their prayers, personal assistance around the house and with the kids, and the donations to help with Grant's needs. If not for the Lord answering y'alls  prayers we would not be near as mentally strong as we are, Grant wouldn't be doing as good as he is, and we would already be in default on our bills due to the great expense we have already incurred up to this point.  Words can not express how much it all means to us.
> 
> Lord we thank you for your many blessings. We pray that you continue to lift Grant with your healing hands. We ask that you bless each and every one of Grant's Guardians that follow along thru here and thru word of mouth by friends and family.  In Jesus Name I pray, Amen


I hate you all couldn't make it to lunch yesterday, but you all are still in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## K80

Grant had a swallow study today and he passed it.  He can now eat for pleasure which means his nutritional needs will continue to come from his feed pump.  This is fine by us as it will help hi, maintain his weight thru his treatments as chemo kills the appetite. Grant is very happy, although tired from his treatment this week.  His counts will drop with this treatment and it wouldn't be surprising for him to need a transfusion in a week or so.

God is Great!


----------



## oops1

Still praying for y'all!


----------



## calibob1

I'm looking forward to the first picture of Grant giving a corn dog what fer!!


----------



## 4HAND

Y'all are still in our prayers. God Bless!


----------



## K80

We just got a call on Grant's bone marrow scans.  They stated how difficult it is to have clear results in just 6 weeks of rhabdo treatments.  Now we are standing here shouting how GREAT God is as Grant's results came back clear!

Lord, we thank your for touching Grant with your healing hands and we ask that you continue to work your miracle on Grant has is battle is far from over. Amen.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> We just got a call on Grant's bone marrow scans.  They stated how difficult it is to have clear results in just 6 weeks of rhabdo treatments.  Now we are standing here shouting how GREAT God is as Grant's results came back clear!
> 
> Lord, we thank your for touching Grant with your healing hands and we ask that you continue to work your miracle on Grant has is battle is far from over. Amen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

AWESOME news!


----------



## K80

It is difficult to post pics here from my phone so while I'm on the puter I'm going to try and catch up on photos here for those that don't do Facebook.  These pictures are from the past couple weeks.


----------



## Keebs

aaawww, that precious baby!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Precious Angels!


----------



## Crickett




----------



## cramer

We're still praying for Grant and your family daily - just have not had much time to get on the forum.
Thank you Lord for Grant's progress!

We enjoy the wonderful pictures -
God bless you all!


----------



## Acrossthepond

Fantastic photos. My thoughts are with you all


----------



## K80

We had to load up and bring Grant to the Scottish Rite ER because his temp spiked up at 2 this morning.  Good thing my snoring woke up my wife  otherwise his temp may have gotten very high before causing his heart rate to go high enough to set of the alarm on his monitor.

Monday at Grants clinic visit his white counts were low and his ANC was zero (your ANC is what fights off infection) so we expected to end up back at SR with a fever this week.

He is also showing signs of mucusitus (sic?) which is what sent him him up to the picu when he was first diagnosed however hopefully since he is much stronger now than then it won't be as harsh on him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> We had to load up and bring Grant to the Scottish Rite ER because his temp spiked up at 2 this morning.  Good thing my snoring woke up my wife  otherwise his temp may have gotten very high before causing his heart rate to go high enough to set of the alarm on his monitor.
> 
> Monday at Grants clinic visit his white counts were low and his ANC was zero (your ANC is what fights off infection) so we expected to end up back at SR with a fever this week.
> 
> He is also showing signs of mucusitus (sic?) which is what sent him him up to the picu when he was first diagnosed however hopefully since he is much stronger now than then it won't be as harsh on him.



Hang in there Steven, we are praying for Grant daily. There's not a day goes by that I don't wear my bracelet and think of the trials y'all are going through.


----------



## K80

Thanks brother!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

My daily Prayers are being sent for Grant and your entire family from over here as well.  

Thanks for sharing these fantastic photos will us too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

miguel cervantes said:


> hang in there steven, we are praying for grant daily. There's not a day goes by that i don't wear my bracelet and think of the trials y'all are going through.



x2


----------



## K80Shooter

Just a update for everyone, Grant is still in the hospital. His blood counts are still very low so he'll be getting a blood transfusion today (Friday). Yesterday he was sick several times but got to feeling good enough to make the trip to the lobby to see the fish in the tank. He did play a little but mostly he looked tired and run down. Hopefully after the transfusion he'll get to feeling better and get to come home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80Shooter said:


> Just a update for everyone, Grant is still in the hospital. His blood counts are still very low so he'll be getting a blood transfusion today (Friday). Yesterday he was sick several times but got to feeling good enough to make the trip to the lobby to see the fish in the tank. He did play a little but mostly he looked tired and run down. Hopefully after the transfusion he'll get to feeling better and get to come home.


Man, he's one tough little fella. Thanks for the update, prayers continued.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

He's a trooper!


----------



## Keebs

K80Shooter said:


> Just a update for everyone, Grant is still in the hospital. His blood counts are still very low so he'll be getting a blood transfusion today (Friday). Yesterday he was sick several times but got to feeling good enough to make the trip to the lobby to see the fish in the tank. He did play a little but mostly he looked tired and run down. Hopefully after the transfusion he'll get to feeling better and get to come home.


 'ing he feels better soon!


----------



## K80

Grant's counts came up enough over night that he was able to come home today. He'll be home just long enough for his counts to rebound enough that it is safe for him to start his five day inpatient chemo treatment that was scheduled to start tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> Grant's counts came up enough over night that he was able to come home today. He'll be home just long enough for his counts to rebound enough that it is safe for him to start his five day inpatient chemo treatment that was scheduled to start tomorrow.


----------



## patchestc

more prayers sent.


----------



## 4HAND

Still praying.


----------



## K80

Thanksgiving...  We have many things to be thankful for none more so than for our savior however, today we would like to give  thanks for the fact that organizations such as Cure exist.  Cure is one of the few charities dedicated to childhood cancer.

Today Cure volunteers are here at  Scottish Rite providing a nice hot Thanksgiving meal for the families on the Aflac hall. These very generous people could be doing numerous things including being at home spending time with their family however, they have chosen to help make today better for strangers that are going thru a very difficult time.  We can not express how grateful we for such organizations and volunteers.  It is truly heartwarming and inspiring. 

Lord, I pray that you bless Cure and similar organizations and allow them to exceed all of their funding goals.  I pray that you bless the selfless people that volunteer for these great organizations. I ask that you bless them with happiness and financially for all that they give to complete strangers whom they owe nothing. 

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you touch Grant and all of the Aflac patients with your healing hands to ease their pain, settle their nausea, and heal their bodies.  In Jesus' name I pray, Amen 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## K80

Yesterday Grant was tired all day and got sick every time he tried to eat. However, today he woke up a ball of energy and had a blast jumping on mommy and daddy's bed.  Hopefully today he will be able to keep what he eats down today.  I'm thankful that he has his G J feeding tube as he is gaining weight, almost two pounds since this all started, where as he would be losing weight without his feeding tube. He is able to gain weight despite his nausa becauce the J tube passes the stomach and deposts his feeds in his intestine ensuring he gets the nutrition he needs.

Wednesday Grant was taken off of his Fentanyl patch (round the clock pain management) and seems to ge doing fine during the day but requires some pain relief thru the night.

Lord, thank you for your many blessings.  We ask that you touch Grant with your healing hands and restore him to good health.  In Jesus' name we pray, Amen.


----------



## georgia357

Amen


----------



## Crickett

Thank you for the update! Continuing to pray for y'all!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Steven,

Thanks for the update on Grant.  My continued Prayers are being sent for Grant and your entire Family.


----------



## goob

I can not imagine what y'all have been through. The Lord is great! Me and mine are praying for y'all!


----------



## cramer

Grant and your family are in our daily prayers
God bless you all


----------



## georgiadawgs44

You guys are still in our prayers. My children ask me almost every day how Grant is. They pray for him in school as well.


----------



## BrowningFan

My family is praying for Bubba.


----------



## K80

Grants time without his fentanyl patch was short lived.  Yesterday he didn't complain of pain but he was whiney most of the day and afternoon and the last two nights he moaned and tossed a lot in his sleep. Last night was pretty bad and more than this dad could take so he is back on his pain meds. Tonight going to bed has been much easier than the last few nights.  The increase in pain is likely due to low counts caused by last weeks chemo. As his body works to rebuild his counts it can cause pain throughout his body, especially when rebuilding his white counts.

Lord, I ask that you ease Grants pains and heal his body. I ask that you give us the wisdom we need to give Grant the care he needs and allow us to pick up on small ques so that we can adjust his care as needed to keep him comfortable.  In Jesus' name I pray, Amen.

Thanks for the continued prayers everyone.


----------



## mattech

I continue to Prayer for all of you.


----------



## River Rambler

David Parker said:


> Wait for the treatment and decompress before making any moves.  The worst doctors still have excellent lawyers so make sure you're organized if that's the angle you want to take.  Sorry for the pain the little one is undergoin.  That ain't fair at all.  Hopefully, it'll come out ok and develop properly going forward.



We had our's double vaccinated when she was under 1, by the our second pediatrician in 6 months of her life. The first one, husband an wife practice, decided that their Nurse Practitioners were all their patients need to see. Irreversible, unknown effects? If it wasn't for God's grace I probably could be in jail right now. 

I'm not sure that malpractice is there in your case, but just remember that with little ones and new issues, it's tough for everyone to be on the same page. Your wife tried, but the doc missed it and she was satisfied with her diagnosis. This is a teachable moment for everyone involved. These days, if our Ped doesn't pass the smell test, we're gone. They need to know my child by first name and have a genuine interest in hands on, investigative diagnosis.

Honestly it's really across all health care. Most Docs are so programmed to "spit out" the diagnosis and move on. Patients that don't listen have also hardened them. 

The future of health care is going to kill the quality, so use this as an opportunity to teach the family that we must always question. It's your health that's on the line, not a stressed out docs. 

This same thing happend with my Grand Mother last year. If my dad hadn't pushed the doc to do more CAT scans and not release her, she would have died within 24 hours. This was 2 years ago.

 I would NEVER want to be a doctor in these times. If you find a good one, do everything you can to keep him/her! If you don't have the funds, bake a cake, deliver firewood, do something extra special for your doc to keep the relationship and differentiate yourself and show them that you really appreciate them for what they do. I honestly believe if something doesn't change, demand and capitalism will develop into Doctor's working directly with patients via some loophole, so DON'T SETTLE!

I'm sorry to hear about all this and I hope it's alleviated asap.
RR


----------



## cramer

daily prayers for Grant's recovery and strength for the fasmily


----------



## sgrantham

I just seen this for the first time today. As a dad with little ones myself I can't imagine how hard what y'all are going through really is. No doubt your faith is in the right place and I am praying for your family.


----------



## K80

Grant has been doing good and had a really good day today however, tonight he spiked a fever so we are at Scottish Rite.  

Thankful my brother is in town and staying at the house so we didn't have to wake the girls.


----------



## K80

Just getting settled in Grants room, now maybe we can get some rest.  Last nights 3 hours of sleep wore off a long time ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> Grant has been doing good and had a really good day today however, tonight he spiked a fever so we are at Scottish Rite.
> 
> Thankful my brother is in town and staying at the house so we didn't have to wake the girls.





K80 said:


> Just getting settled in Grants room, now maybe we can get some rest.  Last nights 3 hours of sleep wore off a long time ago.


He's still my hero, what he's going through and still able to put a smile on his face. Y'all know your are still in our prayers Steven, hang in there brother.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ya'll hang in there Steven, you have a TON of people praying for lil Bubba and your family.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Sending up another prayer for the strong young man.


----------



## lagrangedave

prayers sent from here as well


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers continue for Grant!


----------



## K80

Grants chemo has been postponed for the night.  It seems he started having a slight reaction when chemo started. 

Tomorrow after his team of oncologist have examined him they will restart his chemo under close monitoring. They are treating him with Benadryl and steroids.

Lord, we ask that you lift Grant up with your healing hands.  We ask that you watch over and protect him.  In Jesus' name we pray, amen.


----------



## PappyHoel

I've been praying and reading this thread since day one.  I am praying right along with everyone else here.  

Please lord bless Grant and his family and bring them through these tough times.  Take Grants pain away and heal him.  In Jesus' name we pray Amen.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## K80

Grant had a reaction to his chemo today as we'll. So we have to go to plan B for this medication in his chemo treatments.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Grant had a reaction to his chemo today as we'll. So we have to go to plan B for this medication in his chemo treatments.



Dang


----------



## oops1

Still praying for y'all .. Hang in there


----------



## BornNRaised

Man I just read tbe OP


I am so sorry for your sons pain.


I hope he heals quickly and you can get tbis settled with the doc that was slacking or uneducated


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> Grant had a reaction to his chemo today as we'll. So we have to go to plan B for this medication in his chemo treatments.



 NOOOOoooooo, listen, go to Facebook, add:
Janet McMahan to your friends, she is my doctor's wife, she does TON'S of research on cancer, in fact she, her son AND their DOGS all have had/have cancer, her son is still on treatment but has had to go to "alternative" medication, just read what she has, pm her with questions, she is an awesome person to talk to, she may can help........let me know if I can help........... and give that baby a hug for me.......


----------



## BornNRaised

^^^^^  I didnt want to say it and be judged!


It cures!

Not all but its amazing!!!


----------



## cramer

Prayers for Grant and your family


----------



## Jeff C.

Continued prayers for Grant and Family.


----------



## K80

This past Monday the ENT scoped Grant to see how is vocal cords are recovering.  His right vocal cord is doing great however, his left vocal cord is not showing much progress.  The news was disappointing however, not very surprising as the ENT originally told us that these things take a long time to heal if they do heal.  

The worst part of the scope is the phone call we got one night this week.  One of his oncologist called and stated they want to do a tracheostomy before starting radiation as opposed to daily intubation because Grant will be sedated daily prior to radiation to ensure that Grant is perfectly still the during radiation. 

This something that is weighing heavily on us as neither of us like the idea of the trach due to several responds.   One is the side effects which include the loss of his voice, Grant is having a hard time not being understood due to his horse voice and his limited ability to communicate so completely losing his voice will likely take a mental toll on him at a time he needs to be his strongest due to side effects of radiation.  We also don't like the possible infections and possible complications that are inherent with a tracheostomy such as infections.  Another negative is the trach will stay in for the duration of Grant's treatment, which is 30+ weeksas has two rounds of radiation.

This one of our hardest weeks yet.

We need our prayer warriors to pray uto have clarity of mind and the guidance needed to make the correct decisions in this matter. 

This week has been one of the hardest weeks we have faced yet.

Dear Heavenly Father, we ask that you continue to lift Grant up with your healing hands and restore him to perfect health.  We ask that you give us clarity of mind and give us guidance in the decisions we make regarding Grant's care.  Lord, you know what procedures need to be done, we ask that you allow us to hear you as you tell us what procedure needs to be done.

Lord, there is a family we have we have come to know thru this journey that needs your love and guidance as they figure some things out in their journey.  In Jesus name we pray, amen.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praying Brother!


----------



## alligood729

K, I just found this, don't spend a lot of time around the campfire, seems like maybe I should. Your story is absolutely heartbreaking, I can't even begin to understand what your family is going thru. Prayers sent from Alligood729.


----------



## cramer

prayers sent for Grant and your family


----------



## K80

Grant is in surgery for his tracheotomy.  A tracheotomy is needed to protect his airways during radiation which starts in a few weeks.

Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## Paymaster

K80 said:


> Grant is in surgery for his tracheotomy.  A tracheotomy is needed to protect his airways during radiation which starts in a few weeks.
> 
> Please keep him in your prayers.



Prayers for the little one still continuing.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Grant is in surgery for his tracheotomy.  A tracheotomy is needed to protect his airways during radiation which starts in a few weeks.
> 
> Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## K80

Just got word that surgery went well.


----------



## mattech

Awesome, glad it went good. Still praying for yall.


----------



## goob

Prayin, from me and mine to you and yours!


----------



## Goddard

Praying for Grant, the doctors, and your family.


----------



## carver

I sent my prayers


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Continued prayers from here.


----------



## elfiii

Praying for Grant and his family. Come on Grant. Whip this thing!


----------



## molon labe

Praying for your Family and for the Drs treating Grant.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Still praying for Grant to beat this thing and for your family to continue to have the strength to fight with him

As for for the surgery, I hate it for the little man, but it does give you an opportunity.

This is just a suggestion and you should take it as such, but it is a great time for all of you to learn sign language.  The little ones will pick it up quick and it will give Grant the chance to communicate even when he can't talk.  Plus, it gives you something to do as a family besides sit around and think about what is actually going on.  Having something to do and a goal to reach is extremely therapeutic.


----------



## K80Shooter

Grant has been sedated and not allowed to fully wake up till today. 

A MRI was done this morning also. Through all this he still manages to smile. 

One tough little guy!


----------



## bfriendly

I have no words..............Cannot begin to imagine how hard this is for all of you.

Prayers from my family to yours


----------



## georgiadawgs44

He is such a trooper!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing brother, y'all got our prayers!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Keep up the fight little fellar !! Prayers still flowing


----------



## karen936

Praying


----------



## jkdodge

Praying for your precious little boy. May he be surrounded by angles.


----------



## K80

This past week has been full of aggravations  so much so that I communicated to many folks and have kept it short when I have (you know the saying: if you ain't got anything nice to say, don't say anything at all). This includes as you all know, I have not updated Grants page in a while.  I don't care much for sharing the bad times...  

However, tonight I'm happy report that Grant has earned a special accomplishment bead as he said his first words since getting his trach thanks to the help of a one way valve.  We introduced it to him for 20 minutes on Thursday.  Now he didn't like it but he tolerated it very well according to the nurses. Thursday night we moved to TICU.  For other reasons he didn't get much sleep Thursday night and wasn't feeling good Friday so we let him rest.  Today he was feeling much better so we let him try the valve again today. (against his will, as he don't like, very common due to the pressure it creates)  This time he had it on for about 1.5 hours.  At 9 I decided to try again and by 9:15 he said daddy.  He has since said yes, mommy, and me love you.  Now he still don't like the valve but his eyes sure did light up when he said daddy.

Dear Heavenly Father, we thank you for helping Grant to reach this milestone.  Lord, we are grateful for the positive results you have blessed Grant with up to this point. We ask that you continue to bless him and give him good scans tomorrow.  Lord, we ask that you continue to provideprovide us the strength and courage we need during this journey.

Lord, we ask that you comfort the family we met upstairs during this time. We ask that you allow them to see how to glorify you during this time.

Lord, we ask that you are with all the families that are battling cancer.  We pray that those that know you are drawn closer you during their journey. Dear Lord, we pray that you comfort those that don't know you and that they come to know you during their journey. In Jesus' name we pray, Amen.


----------



## bsanders

Come on Grant!!!! Prayers sent.


----------



## 4HAND

Continuing to pray for y'all. God Bless & comfort y'all.


----------



## K80

As you can see, Mickey had to have a trach placed as well.


----------



## K80

Let me know if these updates are hard to read on y'alls end.  screenshots seems to be a much easier way to give updates on Grant, especially with photos.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

That's awesome news Brother! Thank you for sharing!!! Still in our prayers!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Yes, it is GREAT news! Continued prayers for Grant and entire Family!


----------



## Gulfin

Not sure how but I'm sorry I have missed this thread. Trying to come up with some words but having trouble typing through my water filled eyes. In reality there's not much I can add that hasn't already been said. Keep up the good fight and nothing but the most positive thoughts are headed your way from our family to yours. 

I'll admit I haven't completely read every page so I may have missed it but if there's something the little man or your family can use please pm me whatever it is along with an address and I'll do whatever I can.


----------



## K80

Grant passed his swallow study today.  It made him one happy fellow.  (daddy too)  Taking the girls down tomorrow to see him.


----------



## cramer

Continued prayers for Grant's recovery and strength for your family
Thank you for sharing the wonderful photos of that little tiger - he's one tough little man and such a precious child


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Prayers sent to the little man. May god lift him up and heal him.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Grant passed his swallow study today.  It made him one happy fellow.  (daddy too)  Taking the girls down tomorrow to see him.


----------



## lagrangedave

One day he's going to be Hercules.


----------



## K80

Grant started radiation today, so far so good.

Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers, cards, gifts, and well wishes!  I can't express how much they mean to us even if I don't post it here much.


----------



## K80

lagrangedave said:


> One day he's going to be Hercules.



I don't think Hercules could handle what Grant has been thru in six months as well as Grant has without help from above.  The doctors are at awe with how well he is doing as he is full of energy and running when he should be laid out flat on his back.  He does have ruff patches but he bounces back in a way that can only be done with the help of God's healing hands. Several doctors have told us his fight has gone better than they could have ever dreamed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I continue to be in awe also at what he endures and seems to be in such good spirits.   May the healing continue.


----------



## Huntinfool

I have not posted in this thread, but continue to check it regularly.

Why?  I just really have no words...

Will continue praying for your little man.  He is the toughest kid I've ever seen.

As a dad, I admire your steadfast faith sir and cannot imagine the grief of having to watch your son walk through this.  Hold strong.  You're doing an amazing job of walking beside him on this and I know part of his strength comes from watching mom and dad.


----------



## K80

Pic from today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Steven,

Thanks for your updates complete with such wonderful photos of Grant.  My continued Prayers are being sent for Grant, You, Mori and your entire family.  Grant absolutely captured and melted the hearts of many GON members as he enjoyed his "personalized" fishing rod at the FPG 2013 gathering at Hamburg State Park last fall.  That is something that I will never forget and I am very thankful to have been a participant that special weekend.


----------



## goob

Still praying for yall.


----------



## K80

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Steven,
> 
> Thanks for your updates complete with such wonderful photos of Grant.  My continued Prayers are being sent for Grant, You, Mori and your entire family.  Grant absolutely captured and melted the hearts of many GON members as he enjoyed his "personalized" fishing rod at the FPG 2013 gathering at Hamburg State Park last fall.  That is something that I will never forget and I am very thankful to have been a participant that special weekend.



Thank you.  He loves that fishing pole!  I hope we are able to find time to use it to wet a hook this spring.


----------



## oops1

Continued prayers for your tough little man !


----------



## K80

A few updates.


----------



## K80

And a few more.


----------



## GoldDot40

That boy is nothing short of a WARRIOR!! Who knows what he'll be able to accomplish when he's older.


----------



## K80Shooter

Bubba is having a very tough time this week with both the chemo and radiation. He and his Mom have been constantly on the road to Atlanta and back, here's the last update from face book,

Pray For Grant Terrell
Grant, mom, and pop (Mori's dad is pop) have made their 4th trip to Atlanta since Tuesday (and they stayed the night one night) this week. This week Grant has been having issues tolerating his feeds. After being concerned about him being dehydrated and weight loss Mori took him back down this evening. They just admitted him so they can try to figure out how to fix the issue and the root of the cause. Is it the stomach bug or possibly some intestinal side effect from the bug?

As I was about to go to bed Mori informed me that she was told they were transferring Grant to the general floor as AFLAC is full. We've been told numerous times by Grants head oncologist that Grant is NOT to be treated on the general floor due to his condition and how detrimental it could be including up to being fatal if he caught some of the stuff that is treated on that floor. Yea no, I didn't go to bed. I called Mori and got on speaker phone so I could listen to what was said when anyone came in. They did not understand why Grant couldn't go to the general floor. I told Mori that I expected her to fight them up until the point he went to TICU, PICU, they had his head oncologist on the phone, or if need be they were headed back home (not that she really needed to be told that). After a few rounds they got orders to move him to PICU.

This has been a draining week on all of us. Mori had shown how resilient she is as she had been running up and down the road and taking care of Grant with little sleep or help from me after she had a brutal weekend with very little sleep. I've been in the bed all week with the bug Grant had Friday night and haven't had the energy to do anything. Tried going to work today but was to exhausted and had to come home at lunch and get some rest.

Also, we would like to ask that Grants Warriors keep some close friends, The Keese's, in their prayers tomorrow. This family has been a rock for us in countless ways from daily scriptures, keeping the girls, an ear to bend, and much more. They have truly been a blessing to us during all of this. One of their sons is having some vision issues that they've been told goes beyond his eyes. Tomorrow he has an appointment for scans of his brain to see if they can find the cause. Please Loftus familial with prayers for comfort, strength, and answers.

Another family that we are friends with is also having continuous issues with their 2 yo son eating. These issues have been going on since before Grant got sick and in fact was at the hospital and came by to see us the night Grant was initially admitted back in August. He's been in a few of Grants pics that we've posted. The issued had resolved itself with a lot of effort on their part but it had recently come back after a cold. If they don't find a resolution soon he will have to go back on a feeding pump. This family had also been their for us when we've needed then during Grants journey. We ask that y'all also lift this family up with prayers for comfort, strength, and answers.

Lord, I ask that you continue to lift Grant up with your healing hands. I ask that you help us to find the answers needed to allow Grant to tolerate his feeds. Lord, we are so grateful for the support system you have placed in our life during this time. We ask that you lift these families up and comfort them during this time, give them the strength they need to get through the waiting, and that you give them answers with easy solutions to restore full health back to the boys Lord. In Jesus' Name we pray, amen!


----------



## T.P.

Still praying for Grant and family.


----------



## Jeff C.

Continued prayers for Grant and Family, and for these other children and their Families.


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers every day for Grant!


----------



## cramer

Continued prayers for Grant's recovery and strength for the family


----------



## K80Shooter

A little good news; Momma, Daddy and Bubba are on their way home 

From Facebook

Grant says today is home day!!! 

Feels good to be going home!


----------



## Crickett

K80Shooter said:


> A little good news; Momma, Daddy and Bubba are on their way home
> 
> From Facebook
> 
> Grant says today is home day!!!
> 
> Feels good to be going home!


----------



## The Original Rooster

Great news!!!


----------



## K80

Grants been at home all week and is doing good.

We awoke yesterday morning to our oven/stove giving the death error code so we ate out last night.  Tonight we are going to get some doped chicken at Booty's Fish House.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Grants been at home all week and is doing good.
> 
> We awoke yesterday morning to our oven/stove giving the death error code so we ate out last night.  Tonight we are going to get some doped chicken at Booty's Fish House.


----------



## K80

Update


----------



## karen936

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## K80

The first few months of this new year have been great as Grant hasn't had a "harsh chemo" since January, until last week, due to getting the trach and radiation.  However, the heart sits heavy tonight as I lay alone in bed while my wonderful wife is 100+ miles away with my son due to a fever. This past week has been pretty hard on us as two weeks ago we had a happy, energetic, and playful son but last weeks chemo has hit him hard and torn him down a lot from where he was just a few weeks ago.  Last year the "harsh chemos" didn't seem to hit as hard due to the fact that his condition was improving compared to how he was at the time of diagnoses. However, two weeks ago my wife and I were discussing how good he was doing and we both agreed that our son was back as he was running, playing, and being his old dare devil self but during the last few days last weeks chemo has set him back to a worst place than when we first came home after our initial diagnosis and first month in the hospital with him. Between that and the diagnoses of a sixteen year old, with the exact same cancer as Grant, that lives in the same county as us and is also kin folk to one of Mori's childhood friends these past two weeks have been an emotional rollercoaster for us. 

Grants counts have dropped much quicker than we have anticipated due to radiation and likely partly due to us under estimating as it has been so long since he's had this chemo.  With Grants low counts, his left leg is very worrisome as it is red all the way around and is starting to blister like a burn, which it is.  His low counts could allow infection to set in which could be detrimental.  In fact all of his "sites" have been painful and has shown signs of potential infection. Today he has experienced pain around his trach which is red, his port area is red and hurts, he has complained of his feeding tube hurting the last few days, and as today has gone on the redness of his leg has intensified and as I said above it has started to blister.  Being at home tonight is almost as difficult as the following weeks after initial diagnosis considering how bad things could get if a staff infection sets in his leg our am other site, that they were away last week, and depending on the cause of the fever could be in the hospital until the next round of chemo next week which is also inpatient.  

Lord, we are so grateful for your many blessings especially all of Grant's Guardians, whose prayers you've heard and answered. We are so thankful for the good days we've enjoyed with Grant the past few months.  Lord, we ask that you continue to bless us with the strength and courage we need to get through this journey with our son.  We ask that you lift Grant up with your healing hands Lord and ease his pain, rid him of his fever, heal his leg, and restore his counts so that we can enjoy time at home as a family.

Lord, we ask that you are with Paul and help him during his fight with this horrible disease.  I pray that you touch this family the way that you did ours when Grant was diagnosed. Lord, we ask that you bless this family to find comfort in you as well as with the strength and courage they need to face the journey ahead of them.  Lord, we pray that they receive the resources they need for their fight as this had separated their family by states add Paul seeks treatment. 

Dear Heavenly Father, we ask that you are with all cancer patients and their families as they battle this horrible disease.  Lord, we ask that those that know you are brought closer to you through their journey and that those that don't know you are led to you through their journey. In Jesus' name we pray, Amen.


----------



## Wycliff

Praying for Grant, and your family


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

My Prayers continue for Grant and your entire family as well.


----------



## Jeff C.

Continued prayers for Grant and Family.


----------



## cramer

Still praying for Grant's recovery and strength for you and your family


----------



## rydert

Prayers for Grant and his family............


----------



## K80

Update.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Continuous prayers for little Bubba.


----------



## rydert

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Continuous prayers for little Bubba.



x's 2


----------



## Jeff C.

rydert said:


> x's 2



x's 3


----------



## K80

Good is good!


----------



## oops1

Amen.. Good to hear


----------



## Dub

Huntinfool said:


> I have not posted in this thread, but continue to check it regularly.
> 
> Why?  I just really have no words...
> 
> Will continue praying for your little man.  He is the toughest kid I've ever seen.
> 
> As a dad, I admire your steadfast faith sir and cannot imagine the grief of having to watch your son walk through this.  Hold strong.  You're doing an amazing job of walking beside him on this and I know part of his strength comes from watching mom and dad.




Very well said.





K80 said:


> Good is good!




More true words have never been spoken.

Continued prayers for young Grant, your family and friends.  Grant has touched many and is a source of great inspiration.


----------



## bradb

I just had to reply when I saw this thread as my Son received a diagnosis of Embyonal Rhadbo for his 11th birthday. Although the year of radiation and chemo was absolutely horrible our son is now a happy healthy 30 year old. That year was, I hope, the worst year of our families life and we were blessed to be about 20 minutes from an outstanding Pediatric Oncolgy program. I don't think anyone who has not dealt with a truly sick child can really understand what it is like. When Mike was done he had lost about 30% of his starting body weight and could barely walk. Looked just like the pics you see of Auschwitz survivors. I primarily wanted to post this to let you know that as bad as it may seem now there can be a positive outcome for this, as it happened in our life. My wife literally saved my Sons life because she gave him a goodnight kiss every night. One night she noticed a tiny bump in his cheek area and it was off to the races after that.


----------



## calibob1

I just read the update on facebook,is the "new baby" the puppy or did someone let something slip?


----------



## K80

calibob1 said:


> I just read the update on facebook,is the "new baby" the puppy or did someone let something slip?


No not the puppy.  The Lord is blessing us with another baby girl.  Grant and I were both a little upset cause we were going for a little brother. Grant is excited and has decided we should name her Jessie.  You know, Jessie is Woody's friend and she is a cowgirl.  Her name is going to be Sara Jessica and we are going to call her just  Jessie as Grants says when he hears us call her Sara Jessica.

It's amazing we dated 7 years and not one scare....


----------



## K80

bradb said:


> I just had to reply when I saw this thread as my Son received a diagnosis of Embyonal Rhadbo for his 11th birthday. Although the year of radiation and chemo was absolutely horrible our son is now a happy healthy 30 year old. That year was, I hope, the worst year of our families life and we were blessed to be about 20 minutes from an outstanding Pediatric Oncolgy program. I don't think anyone who has not dealt with a truly sick child can really understand what it is like. When Mike was done he had lost about 30% of his starting body weight and could barely walk. Looked just like the pics you see of Auschwitz survivors. I primarily wanted to post this to let you know that as bad as it may seem now there can be a positive outcome for this, as it happened in our life. My wife literally saved my Sons life because she gave him a goodnight kiss every night. One night she noticed a tiny bump in his cheek area and it was off to the races after that.



So glad y'all found it early on and thankful you have been able to see him turn 30.

Thank you for sharing your son's story.


----------



## calibob1

*Jessie*



K80 said:


> No not the puppy.  The Lord is blessing us with another baby girl.  Grant and I were both a little upset cause we were going for a little brother. Grant is excited and has decided we should name her Jessie.  You know, Jessie is Woody's friend and she is a cowgirl.  Her name is going to be Sara Jessica and we are going to call her just  Jessie as Grants says when he hears us call her Sara Jessica.
> 
> It's amazing we dated 7 years and not one scare....



Congrats, I know you'll find the strength and time to pull it off.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> No not the puppy.  The Lord is blessing us with another baby girl.  Grant and I were both a little upset cause we were going for a little brother. Grant is excited and has decided we should name her Jessie.  You know, Jessie is Woody's friend and she is a cowgirl.  Her name is going to be Sara Jessica and we are going to call her just  Jessie as Grants says when he hears us call her Sara Jessica.
> 
> It's amazing we dated 7 years and not one scare....



Congrats to y'all!


----------



## K80

Lots of ups and downs the last couple of months since I last updated y'all.

Last night Grant had a sleep study and today Grant got his trach out!  The Lord has looked after our boy.

We have about 8 chemos left however the fight is far from over.


----------



## georgia357

Thanks for the good update.  Grant sure does have a lot of fight in such a little body, he is definitely an inspiration for others.


----------



## Hornet22

georgia357 said:


> Thanks for the good update.  Grant sure does have a lot of fight in such a little body, he is definitely an inspiration for others.



Like gobble said in another thread, Grant redefines the word "tough". Luvya lil bubba


----------



## Dub

Continued prayers for Mighty Grant.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> Lots of ups and downs the last couple of months since I last updated y'all.
> 
> Last night Grant had a sleep study and today Grant got his trach out!  The Lord has looked after our boy.
> 
> We have about 8 chemos left however the fight is far from over.



Awww look at that BIG boy & that sweet smile!


----------



## K80

Tonight was a huge milestone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Awesome! Go Grant!


----------



## Hilsman

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P.

Awesome for all of y'all!!


----------



## mattech

Glad things are getting better.


----------



## Keebs

~chill bumps~  Way To Go Bubba!!!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praise the Lord! Way to go Grant!!!!!!


----------



## K80

It was one year ago this Thursday that I started this thread.

Below is a pic that was taken just before we found out he had cancer.


----------



## Huntinfool

He's one tough little dude.  Will continue lifting him up.  Stay tough little buddy.


----------



## Redman54

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## CherokeeOne

It's a funny thing to think that before I had children, stories like this or movies with similar scenarios just never really got to me. But it's so hard to see a child going through something like this and not see your own kid's face in his place after you've had children.  I pray he comes out of this even stronger and I pray for y'alls continued strength. When my 2 year old went to the doctor to get his tonsils taken out I just wanted to go into surgery for him and that's nothing compared to what yours is going through. Keep on keepin' on. Godspeed.


----------



## BIGABOW

Hang tough!!!! Thoughts and Continued Prayers


----------



## K80

Big day today!


----------



## GoldDot40

That boy is as tough as any man here...


----------



## oops1

Bassquatch said:


> That boy is as tough as any man here...



Amen to that.. Continued prayers for all of y'all !


----------



## elfiii

Super Grant he is. That young man is destined for big things.


----------



## Resica

Superman he is!!


----------



## Big Foot

oops1 said:


> Amen to that.. Continued prayers for all of y'all !



This!


----------



## Core Lokt

Praying for Grant, the family and the Dr's that are treating him.


----------



## mattech

K80 said:


> Big day today!



Just speechless. Still praying for y'all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

God is awesome, so is Grant.


----------



## lagrangedave

Dang old computer, screen getting all blurry. Way to go Grant. Working on the hogs K80. Probably be pretty easy with this bunch of big hearted guys.


----------



## Hornet22

I, we, love you lil bubba


----------



## Keebs

Core Lokt said:


> Praying for Grant, the family and the Dr's that are treating him.


Ditto this!


----------



## work2play2

wow, don't know why ive never seen this thread. made me tear up alittle. congrats on getting through everything


----------



## Goddard

Such a fighter and so cute!!   Will continue to lift Grant and your family up in prayer.    May God continue to give the doctor's the wisdom to heal this child!


----------



## Keebs

Broke my heart to read this on FB............ praying for Bubba and his sweet family.

*Pray For Grant Terrell
*

<a class="_5pcq" href="https://www.facebook.com/praygrantterrell/posts/868290416524037"><abbr title="Thursday, October 16, 2014 at 9:01am" data-utime="1413464503" data-shorten="1" class="_5ptz timestamp livetimestamp">26 mins</abbr> · 

Update as of now: 
  Grant is very very sick right now and it came on very quickly. He  spiked a fever and I brought him to the ER here at Scottish Rite.  From  the time we got here Grant was having trouble with his O2 saturation and  was placed on supplemental oxygen. His fever stay elevated even though  he had already had meds for that. Grant started rally having trouble  breathing and we had to put the trach back in to stabilize and give him  an airway. His O2 stats immediately got  better but then he started having trouble breathing so they had to place  him on a ventilator. Grant then began to have seizures (he has never  done this before). They got the seizures stopped.  Grant has had a CT  scan to try to find the cause of the seizures. The CT scan showed an  abnormality and the are not sure if it because Grant moved a little  during the CT scan or if it is a small bleed or if it is a new site of  disease. His doctor has ordered a follow up MRI to determine what  exactly that abnormality is. So right now Grant is resting comfortably  and we are waiting to here when he will get his MRI. Grant has sepsis  (Sepsis is a potentially life-threatening complication of an infection.  Sepsis occurs when chemicals released into the bloodstream to fight the  infection trigger inflammatory responses throughout the body. This  inflammation can trigger a cascade of changes that can damage multiple  organ systems, causing them to fail.)
 We ask that you all please lift Grant up in prayer he really needs them.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## Hilsman

So sad.  Prayers for Grant and his family


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Continuous prayers for Grant. Stay strong little bubba.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Praying for you!

If you need to talk to a Daddy who has been through this let me know!


----------



## K80

Thanks everyone.  He is stable but nothing new to report on at the moment.



Jeff Phillips said:


> Praying for you!
> 
> If you need to talk to a Daddy who has been through this let me know!


Did not know that, thanks bud.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praying!!!


----------



## K80Shooter

Please keep Bubba, his dad and mom in your thoughts and prayers today. They need it now more than ever.

Posted on facebook this morning.

Pray For Grant Terrell
2 hours ago
The MRI results are back but they require some additional test to be done to determine what exactly they are looking at. Please be in prayer for Grant and our whole family. We should have more information late this afternoon.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Praying


----------



## Keebs

K80Shooter said:


> Please keep Bubba, his dad and mom in your thoughts and prayers today. They need it now more than ever.
> 
> Posted on facebook this morning.
> 
> Pray For Grant Terrell
> 2 hours ago
> The MRI results are back but they require some additional test to be done to determine what exactly they are looking at. Please be in prayer for Grant and our whole family. We should have more information late this afternoon.


I haven't gotten to FB yet............ dang, dang, dang!
May you all be wrapped in HIS comfort at this time.......


----------



## K80

From Facebook

We have been waiting until we had a chance to talk with our family before telling everything we know at this point on social media.

What we know is that there are lesions on Grant's brain and signs of "sugar coating".  There are two possibilities of what it could be one is infection and the other is relapse.  Grant just had a spinal tap so we can try and make a determination.

Looking at the imaging we are 90% sure it is relapse because of the way it is presenting.  Because it would be a relapse during treatment it is likely a worse case scenario.

Hopefully we will have some preliminary results of the spinal tap this afternoon.

Please be in prayer for Grant and our family.  Please pray that the Lord guides us through the difficult decisions that lie ahead.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

continued prayers for yall


----------



## j_seph

Prayers going up for you and your family


----------



## Keebs




----------



## oops1

More prayers sent


----------



## Crickett




----------



## Goddard

Praying for this sweet boy and his family.


----------



## K80

The preliminary results are, yep you guessed it, inconclusive...

Medically Grant is a one of a kind patient that keeps all the doctors and us on our toes.  

While we were 90% sure looking at the scans it was tumor now it is a toss up of which it could be.

There were no malignant cells nor was there elevated levels of protein seen in his spinal fluid which would have indicated tumor. 

While there was some white blood cells seen in his spinal fluid there wasn't as much as would have been expected if it was an infection.

At this point everyone is stumped which is par for the course for Grant.

They are going to continue to study his spinal fluid and run some other test on it to try and get a clue of what's going on.

It is likely Grant will get a PET scan Tuesday.

If nothing else our spirits are lifted going into the weekend if for no other reason the humor of Grant being a one of a kind patient that beats to his own drum.

Today has been an emotional roller coaster that rivals first diagnosis.  

Continue you to pay for us and Grant as we look for answers.  God has answered many prayers on Grant's behalf so we ask that you faithfully pray for good positive answers going forward.

In other news he is stable enough to leave PICU and transfer to the AFLAC floor otherwise known as our home away from home.


----------



## Hilsman

Still praying y'all.


----------



## Jeff C.

Prayers goin up!


----------



## mattech

Prayers continued.


----------



## cramer

prayers sent


----------



## georgia357

Prayers continued


----------



## K80

Grant is doing good, he's pretty much back to his old self.

Please keep Grant and us in your prayers.  He has scans tomorrow and to be honest after the last few days I'm not expecting a good report.


----------



## goob

Prayers up for yall bud.


----------



## love the woods

prayers being sent for a good report and praying for peace for the family that only God himself can provide.


----------



## PappyHoel

Thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## elfiii

My prayers added and if God doesn't give Grant and his family a break I'm inclined to hold a grudge against Him for it. I'll probably pay for that but I mean it.


----------



## K80

elfiii said:


> My prayers added and if God doesn't give Grant and his family a break I'm inclined to hold a grudge against Him for it. I'll probably pay for that but I mean it.



Elfiii I do appreciate the sentiment but there's no need for that.

God has given us plenty of breaks.  As difficult as it has been, as much he'll as its been on us it could have been much worse and was expected to be much worse just because of bad what he has is. We personally know families that have had a much more difficult year than us that is fighting a beast that is supposed to be much tamer.  childhood cancer is no joke.  God's will will be done, I just pay that it lines up with mine or that He grants me the strength to accept his.  He has a plan, I may never know it for Grant but He has one. God is using Grant to touch people hopefully, one of our own here David w.  His wife has been saved but unbeknownst to me he hasn't (though he did seen to be headed there).  Hopefully God's generosity to me and to him thru us will help him accept his salvation. 

I've been busy with the girls so I haven't had time to update.  It is still inconclusive however it's more positive than negative.


----------



## JustUs4All

Prayers continue.


----------



## Hornet22

elfiii said:


> My prayers added and if God doesn't give Grant and his family a break I'm inclined to hold a grudge against Him for it. I'll probably pay for that but I mean it.



I'm glad somebody finally said this!!!!!
Those are two STRONG folks raisin this lil Angel.
I get ticked off when somebody messes with God's creatures; children and animals.

I, we, love you lil Bubba


----------



## karen936

Saying a prayer


----------



## crackerdave

Still praying.


----------



## T.P.

Still praying here also.


----------



## lagrangedave

Praying for Grant here too.


----------



## K80

Guys, we just got the call on Grant's follow up MRI from yesterday and it is relapse.

At this point is not good for my little man.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Praying for Grant and his family!


----------



## Hornet22




----------



## ccherry

Prayers for Grant


----------



## mattech

Oh man. 


Continued prayers.


----------



## bigelow

Thoughts and prayers from  here.


----------



## rydert

prayers sent.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Wow man I have no clue what you, your family, and Grant are going though. Prayers sent, get well soon Grant


----------



## NCHillbilly

Grant and the entire family remain very much in our thoughts.


----------



## T.P.

Still praying, friend.


----------



## Nicodemus

Continued thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Grant is in my prayers continuously.


----------



## oops1

Man I hate to hear that... Still praying for y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Prayers for Grant and you all.  This is terrible news, just remember, God is still in control.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I'm so sorry Brother, I have no words! Continued prayers from here!!!


----------



## patchestc

add one more to the list.


----------



## GoldDot40

Definitely heartbreaking news. More prayers sent.


----------



## goob

I pray The Lord heals swiftly. Yall are all still in our prayers!


----------



## cramer

still praying for Grant and your family!


----------



## K80

Just made one of the hardest trips ever to Atlanta....

sitting down here waiting to meet with the doctors to see where we go from here.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Continued prayers for you and Grant


----------



## mrs. hornet22

K80 said:


> Just made one of the hardest trips ever to Atlanta....
> 
> sitting down here waiting to meet with the doctors to see where we go from here.


----------



## georgia357

So sad to hear the latest news, prayers still sent from here.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Continued prayers


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Prayers sent.


----------



## K80

Update from today's meeting: 
We have chosen our treatment plans, however we are unsure exactly what we are treating.  There is a possibility that Grant has developed a new form of cancer which is Secondary AML ( a side effect from his rhabdomyosarcoma chemo treatments).  The doctors are doing some blood work and also ordering other test to confirm which disease it is.   

If it's secondary AML: Grant will start that treatment very soon. This will be a very intense treatment plan and Grant will be in the hospital for the at least one month. We will also have to change our entire medical team from solid tumor to leukemia team. Also Grant will have to switch hospitals. Which means his treatment will be done at Egleston from here on out. AML is only treated at Egleston.  But with AML Grant does have a 20% chance of survival.

If it's rhabdomyosarcoma...we have chosen our game plan and it will be a balancing act between trying to extend his life and quality of life.

Please continue to pray for Grant and our whole family. We have a hard road ahead of us.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Dang, prayers sent and will be continuing for Grant


----------



## whitetailfreak

Continued prayers for Grant.


----------



## mattech

Still praying for y'all.


----------



## Luke0927

Can't imagine prayers said for your boy, healing and comforting.  Having little kids myself It's heart wrenching to imagine what you been through.


----------



## Huntinfool

Lord God, bless this precious family right now.  Lift them up and comfort them as they mourn this news.

Bless especially little Grant.  What a special kid he is.  Give him strength Lord.  Give him peace and Lord, if it be your will along with ours...give him more time with his family.

Will continue praying for you and your family sir.  You're a rock.  Keep on doing it for your son.  I know he's a special kid and I've never even met him.


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> Update from today's meeting:
> We have chosen our treatment plans, however we are unsure exactly what we are treating.  There is a possibility that Grant has developed a new form of cancer which is Secondary AML ( a side effect from his rhabdomyosarcoma chemo treatments).  The doctors are doing some blood work and also ordering other test to confirm which disease it is.
> 
> If it's secondary AML: Grant will start that treatment very soon. This will be a very intense treatment plan and Grant will be in the hospital for the at least one month. We will also have to change our entire medical team from solid tumor to leukemia team. Also Grant will have to switch hospitals. Which means his treatment will be done at Egleston from here on out. AML is only treated at Egleston.  But with AML Grant does have a 20% chance of survival.
> 
> If it's rhabdomyosarcoma...we have chosen our game plan and it will be a balancing act between trying to extend his life and quality of life.
> 
> Please continue to pray for Grant and our whole family. We have a hard road ahead of us.


 dangit,dangit,dangit...............  prayers continuing....... I have to fall back on my mantra:
If the Lord brings you to it, HE will see you through it.


----------



## biggdogg

Keeping little man and the family in our prayers.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Hang in there Brother! Stay as upbeat for Grant as you can and hold on to your wife real tight! 

The folks at Egleston are great and the nurses are awesome!

Still praying for all of you!


----------



## K80

Update from the 4th:

As some of you are aware, around three weeks ago Grant took a turn for the worst (one week after I sent out the update about the end of his original 53 week treatment plan and how good he was doing).  He was scheduled to go in for his PET scan that Thursday morning, however, the night before he spiked a fever and was taken to the hospital for antibiotics and monitoring.  An hour after being in the hospital Grant went into sepsis shock and his body started shutting down and he started having seizures.  The doctors had to put his trach back in as his airway was collapsing and then he stopped breathing so they had to put him on a ventilator.  At this time it was 4:45 am and I was called and told I needed to come to the hospital as we were likely going to have to make some decisions that no parent should ever have to make for their child…  Thankfully, Grant stabilized after being placed on the ventilator and was only unconscious for around 12 hours. 

The seizures prompted a CT Scan which indicated three possibilities Grant moved during the scan, he had an infection in his brain, or he had relapsed.  A follow up MRI and spinal tap was preformed to try and confirm what was going on.  These test were inconclusive other than confirming Grant did not move and there was something presenting itself in and/or on Grant’s brain.  The next few days were a roller coaster ride from hades with experts going back and forth between a relapse (relapse of RMS is a worst case scenario) and infection.  All of the testing that was done during this time was inconclusive.  Because the spinal tap, CT scan, MRI, blood work, and etc were all inconclusive a PET Scan was done at which point the spot/s in his brain did not show up.  If it turns out to be AML we would not know about it until it was fatal if not for Grant spiking his fever and having seizures, so this does give us some hope.

Grant was placed on anti-seizure medication as well as strong antibiotics and sent home with a game plan of doing a second MRI two weeks from the first MRI.  This past Friday morning we were called and informed that in two weeks there had been progression of disease in his brain and he had relapsed and scheduled to come in Monday (yesterday) to discuss our options.

At yesterday’s meeting it was still inconclusive what we are dealing with.  We are either dealing with secondary AML (acute myelogenous leukemia) (this is the terminal leukemia that was mention in the previous e-mail that he could get from his maintenance chemo) or a relapse of Rhabdomyosarcoma.  Up to this point when the doctors have referred to the possibilities of Grant getting AML it has been referred to as terminal, however, yesterday we were told that AML is the better case scenario.  We have picked our treatment options for either scenario and will start another grueling treatment regimen hopefully by the weeks end.  In either case, if it is not responsive to treatment the disease in his brain is considered aggressive, due to the amount of progression in two weeks between scans, and is a worst case scenario and time is limited.

Since Grant has gone into sepsis shock he is back to his normal self, however, in the last few days his left leg has become “lazy” whereas he drags or rolls his leg forward with his hip and it has gotten noticeably worse since Saturday.  The cause of this is not readily clear but is very concerning especially if treatment does not start sooner than later.

Please continue to pray for Grant and our family during this time.


----------



## K80

Today's update:

The testing done over the last few days has ruled out AML (acute myelogenous leukemia) therefore, his Rhabdomyosarcoma has relapsed and we are in a worst case scenario as far as the doctors are concerned (statistically a 0% chance of survival).  Grant will start an intensive weekly chemo regimen tomorrow.  The drugs he will receive will be new to him thus the tumor has not had a chance to build a tolerance to the regimen he is starting.

At this point, and just as in the beginning, Grant’s life is in the Lord’s hands.  We are thankful for the seizures as without them we would not know that he has relapsed and would have started a maintenance chemo treatment plan that would not have been effective on this and we would likely not have found the progressed disease  until it was fatal.  The doctors are hopeful the treatments we start tomorrow will give us more time with him while offering him decent quality of life for the time being.

With that said Grant is not your typical cancer patient, he is up and running and playing when clinically he should be bed ridden due to the harshness of the chemos he has received.  His response thus far has surpassed everyone’s expectations. Many did not expect him to make a month upon diagnosis, including myself, we have learned to never count him out and to keep faith in the Lord.  There is no doubt that Grant has done as well as he has because of the Lord’s healing hands.

Matthew 19:26 
With God all things are possible.

Thank you for the well wishes and prayers.  We ask that you continue to lift our family in your prayers.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

I'm speechless. Prayers sent to you and Grant


----------



## K80

Elfiii, Grant having his seizures and us finding this new disease so that we can attempt to treat it is our break.

If not for that we would have we on with his PET scan which would have come back clear and we would have started a weak maintenance chemo that would not have crossed over into his central nervous system and would have likely been fatal over the next month or so with no warning to us.


----------



## PappyHoel

Prayers for your little man and you.  I say a prayer for y'all ever time I hit the deer stand.  Stay strong!


----------



## ccherry

Man I hate to hear this. Praying for Grant and your family


----------



## goob

Yall are still in our prayers!


----------



## Hilsman

Still praying for Grant and your family


----------



## mattech

I'm still praying for y'all.


----------



## love the woods

still praying for complete healing for this little man as a father of two little boys my heart breaks for this family.


----------



## DDD

K80, I can not imagine what you are going through!  I am speechless.  All any of us can do is pray that Mr. Grant will beat this.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## mguthrie

Can't imagine what your going through. I have two grown healthy boys by the grace of god. This is something a parent shouldn't have to go through. Praying grant beats the odds and god gives you the strength to get through this


----------



## Goddard

I will continue to pray for Grant and your family.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Brother,we're praying for you guys! I can't even fathom what your going through. Lord, I ask for your comforting hand on this family. Lord whatever your will holds for them I pray you will give them peace and comfort. Lord, bless the doctors as they treat Grant and let the medicine work in the way it is targeted to work. Father, you are the great physician, we leave it in your hands. In Jesus' name, I pray. Amen


----------



## rydert

me and my families thoughts and prayers are being sent your way


----------



## Keebs

I just don't have any words after reading this......... but my heart goes out to all of you and especially little Bubba.......... and continued prayers for you all.......


----------



## Jeff C.

Please Lord help this child Grant, and give his Dr's and caregivers the knowledge and weapons needed to defeat this disease. Also, please give Grant's Family and loved ones the strength and courage they are all but drained of since this all began. Amen.


----------



## work2play2

prayers sent. you a strong good father. keep it up. god bless your family


----------



## Keebs

Jeff C. said:


> Please Lord help this child Grant, and give his Dr's and caregivers the knowledge and weapons needed to defeat this disease. Also, please give Grant's Family and loved ones the strength and courage they are all but drained of since this all began. Amen.


^^^^Double Amen!


----------



## elfiii

It's past time for God to work a miracle and heal this sweet, pure, innocent child!


----------



## crackerdave

Prayers continuing from here,also.


----------



## PappyHoel

Just said my regular prayer for grant when I'm in the deer stand.


----------



## Crickett

elfiii said:


> It's past time for God to work a miracle and heal this sweet, pure, innocent child!



^^^^^


----------



## elfiii

Crickett said:


> ^^^^^



I'm inclined to hold a grudge against Him if He don't.


----------



## K80

I know videos are supposed to be embedded but I don't know a way to embed this video.   It's not on YouTube and etc.  

Grant became the fire chief at the firehouse yesterday and got his first call which was an out of control fire  at our church.   I love our church family and community.  Below is a video of him being presented with his gear just before his first call comes in. 

Grant said its the best movie ever! 

http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hvid...=8bcff705edd8317d551e0840b9c9effd&oe=546340B2


----------



## GoldDot40

Quitting is not in the boy's vocabulary. While his body may be weak, his will power is amazing. Continuing prayers from down the road.


----------



## Lukikus2

Thanks for sharing the video.

Grant has the best parents, family and friends bar none.

Continued prayers.


----------



## Crickett

K80 said:


> I know videos are supposed to be embedded but I don't know a way to embed this video.   It's not on YouTube and etc.
> 
> Grant became the fire chief at the firehouse yesterday and got his first call which was an out of control fire  at our church.   I love our church family and community.  Below is a video of him being presented with his gear just before his first call comes in.
> 
> Grant said its the best movie ever!
> 
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hvid...=8bcff705edd8317d551e0840b9c9effd&oe=546340B2





It's a tear jerker for sure though!


----------



## Robert_Lee

My friend Robert made us aware of Grant's story and asked us to post a short testimony. My son Karson was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer at a month old. We went through the same process at the same place. We spent many nights there at the AFLAC cancer center trying to get a moments rest. We like your family by God's grace had begun to become a part of a church family and felt like our young family was near complete. Our son received chemo and seemed to be improving. Then one day the Doctors came in and told us there was no hope and sent our baby home on hospice care. Throughout this process we searched The Word daily and we're buoyed by the prayers of so many wonderful believers.   I accepted the news but my wife had something working in her. She told me about how she read in the book of Mark about the paralytic man whose friends when they could not get close to Jesus pulled off the roof and lowered him down and was healed. She said that the Lord spoke to her and said by our faith he can be healed. I told her to accept the facts. She also said that every where she read in the Bible that everyone who came to Jesus was healed.  I Said chances are if your reading the gospels that's what you'll see. But as I was preparing for the worst and hoping and praying for the best the Word was working inside me as well. I just couldn't make sense of my logical side ( the facts) and what God's word was telling me. One night while I decided to get the movie Facing the Giants. I asked my wife to watch but she thought it was about football and went to bed. While watching I was filled with faith and believed that not only can the Lord do this , but he will.  Shortly there after we went to our pastor and asked him to bring forth the elders of the church and anoint his head with oil and pray The Prayer of faith according to James 5:14.  From that moment in our eyes it was done we were in agreement.  Every chance we got we said he's healed. He's healed. Every time we said it, it's like the power of God would come upon us. Mean while he started to get better little by little day by day until the hospice nurses began to wonder what was up. Ultimately we got a call from the doctor and he asked us to come back in. They were skeptical  an it was a process but in a few weeks he will celebrate his 8th birthday perfectly healed and whole. We know some of what your going through and are lifting you up in prayer. I Hope this testimony is an encouragement and we believe God is no respecter of persons what he did for us he'll do again for Grant. Please know that this is not God's will "the thief comes only to kill and still and destroy; but I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full. John 10:10 And don't give up hope, no matter how bad the report. We have this hope as an anchor for the soul, firm and secure. It enters the enter sanctuary behind the curtain, where Jesus who went before us, has entered on our behalf. He has become a high priest forever, in the order of Melchizedek. Hebrews :19-20
I Kept this as short as possible and it certainly wasn't as simple as it sounds. If you ever need someone to talk to please reach out. God Bless! Kenny


----------



## goob

K80 said:


> I know videos are supposed to be embedded but I don't know a way to embed this video.   It's not on YouTube and etc.
> 
> Grant became the fire chief at the firehouse yesterday and got his first call which was an out of control fire  at our church.   I love our church family and community.  Below is a video of him being presented with his gear just before his first call comes in.
> 
> Grant said its the best movie ever!
> 
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hvid...=8bcff705edd8317d551e0840b9c9effd&oe=546340B2





That was awesome. I loved the part of him packing the hose! Yall are still in our prayers!


----------



## georgia357

K80 said:


> I know videos are supposed to be embedded but I don't know a way to embed this video.   It's not on YouTube and etc.
> 
> Grant became the fire chief at the firehouse yesterday and got his first call which was an out of control fire  at our church.   I love our church family and community.  Below is a video of him being presented with his gear just before his first call comes in.
> 
> Grant said its the best movie ever!
> 
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hvid...=8bcff705edd8317d551e0840b9c9effd&oe=546340B2




That was awesome, y'all have some of the best people up there that I've ever seen.


----------



## K80

Grant has once  again taken a turn for the worse.

 Last night he lost the ability to talk and some muscle control.  CT scan shows that the tumor has more than doubled and there are new spots on his brain.  

We have one last option but we aren't sure that is an option at this point.  He likely only has a few weeks left.  If we attempt the last option it is supposed to take a few weeks after the placement of a port that provides chemo directly into the brain before chemo starts to allow time for healing.  This is went we didn't go this route to begin with.   If he does only havea  few weeks and we do the survey he'll likely be in the hospital the entire time and the girls won't be able to see him due to the floor being on lock down during flu season.  At this time we aren't sure if they will attempt the last option because of his condition.

This morning he had regained his ability to talk and some muscle control.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

Prayers sent for Grant.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

So sorry to hear that.  Continued prayers for you all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

K80 said:


> Grant has once  again taken a turn for the worse.
> 
> Last night he lost the ability to talk and some muscle control.  CT scan shows that the tumor has more than doubled and there are new spots on his brain.
> 
> We have one last option but we aren't sure that is an option at this point.  He likely only has a few weeks left.  If we attempt the last option it is supposed to take a few weeks after the placement of a port that provides chemo directly into the brain before chemo starts to allow time for healing.  This is went we didn't go this route to begin with.   If he does only havea  few weeks and we do the survey he'll likely be in the hospital the entire time and the girls won't be able to see him due to the floor being on lock down during flu season.  At this time we aren't sure if they will attempt the last option because of his condition.
> 
> This morning he had regained his ability to talk and some muscle control.



I'm so sorry to hear this. You and your precious family continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## K80Shooter

Grant is struggling a bit as of late. His mom & dad have some very hard decisions to make concerning his care. I know they will do what they feel is right/best for him but it's not easy. 

They seem to have placed their trust and faith in god  where this is concerned. I think it has helped them to prepare for what seems to be coming next. It sure don't make it any easier though. The hurt in their voice and on their face is still there........Sure wish I could make it go away for them.

Please pray for them to have strength for the coming weeks ahead, and as always please say a prayer for my little buddy "Bubba"


----------



## Keebs

K80 said:


> Grant has once  again taken a turn for the worse.
> 
> Last night he lost the ability to talk and some muscle control.  CT scan shows that the tumor has more than doubled and there are new spots on his brain.
> 
> We have one last option but we aren't sure that is an option at this point.  He likely only has a few weeks left.  If we attempt the last option it is supposed to take a few weeks after the placement of a port that provides chemo directly into the brain before chemo starts to allow time for healing.  This is went we didn't go this route to begin with.   If he does only havea  few weeks and we do the survey he'll likely be in the hospital the entire time and the girls won't be able to see him due to the floor being on lock down during flu season.  At this time we aren't sure if they will attempt the last option because of his condition.
> 
> This morning he had regained his ability to talk and some muscle control.


Typing through tears............. bless his heart............


----------



## Keebs

K80Shooter said:


> Grant is struggling a bit as of late. His mom & dad have some very hard decisions to make concerning his care. I know they will do what they feel is right/best for him but it's not easy.
> 
> _*They seem to have placed their trust and faith in god  where this is concerned*_. I think it has helped them to prepare for what seems to be coming next. It sure don't make it any easier though. The hurt in their voice and on their face is still there........Sure wish I could make it go away for them.
> 
> Please pray for them to have strength for the coming weeks ahead, and as always please say a prayer for my little buddy "Bubba"


The best thing they could do at this time.
's for ALL of you!


----------



## rydert

continued prayers....


----------



## K80

A brain specialist has decided that the other option is not an option as it wouldn't be able to treat all affected area.    He will likely come home today with medication to treat his symptoms to increase his quality of life and Monday we will meet with the doctors on where we go from here. 

We are likely down to the final weeks.


----------



## Hilsman

Continued Prayers for Grant and your family.


----------



## Resica

Praying for Grant and the whole family.


----------



## Crickett

Praying for y'all


----------



## oops1

Continued prayers.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Lifting up the whole family.


----------



## georgia357




----------



## bigelow

My god k80. I am so sorry for all that is going on. My family and I continue to pray for yours. I pray and hope for the best possible turnout. Grant is a tough sucker.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Prayers continue.


----------



## mattech

I wish I had something to say besides I'm praying for y'all.


----------



## K80

We met with Grant's medical team today and have decided that continuing with chemo is not what's best for Grant. We have discussed all our options and have decided on what we think is best for Grant and what will give him the best quality of life with the time he has left.  

Please be in prayer for our family and Grant as we enter into this part of our journey.  Our God is an awesome powerful God and His will is what will happen. God is holding all of is in His loving hands.

We want you all to know that we have not giving up hope. We still believe that if God wants to heal Grant here on earth then that is what will happen. We are just accepting God's will and trying to bring Him glory through all of this. I feel God just as strongly today as I have during all of the dark parts if this journey. God has never left us and He will never leave us. 

We have been so blessed over the past year by so many people and we know that is from God. 

We ask that you say special prayers for our girls especially Elizabeth. This is a very confusing and scary time for them. We also ask that you continue to be in prayer for other Aflac families. There are so many families that are facing the same challenges and heartbreaks that we are.    

PS. Grant wants Longhorns again today....so guess where we are eating on the way home from the doctors.


----------



## Hornet22

You are a much bigger man than me brother. Give lil bubba a hug an tell him I love him


----------



## rydert

Hornet22 said:


> You are a much bigger man than me brother. Give lil bubba a hug an tell him I love him



X'S 2.......still praying for all of you


----------



## Keebs

Hornet22 said:


> You are a much bigger man than me brother. Give lil bubba a hug an tell him I love him


X's 3.............. prayers continuing!


----------



## mattech

Still praying for y'all.


----------



## stringmusic

K80 said:


> We met with Grant's medical team today and have decided that continuing with chemo is not what's best for Grant. We have discussed all our options and have decided on what we think is best for Grant and what will give him the best quality of life with the time he has left.
> 
> Please be in prayer for our family and Grant as we enter into this part of our journey.  Our God is an awesome powerful God and His will is what will happen. God is holding all of is in His loving hands.
> 
> We want you all to know that we have not giving up hope. We still believe that if God wants to heal Grant here on earth then that is what will happen. We are just accepting God's will and trying to bring Him glory through all of this. I feel God just as strongly today as I have during all of the dark parts if this journey. God has never left us and He will never leave us.
> 
> We have been so blessed over the past year by so many people and we know that is from God.
> 
> We ask that you say special prayers for our girls especially Elizabeth. This is a very confusing and scary time for them. We also ask that you continue to be in prayer for other Aflac families. There are so many families that are facing the same challenges and heartbreaks that we are.
> 
> PS. Grant wants Longhorns again today....so guess where we are eating on the way home from the doctors.



You are an awesome man! This post shows the faith that you have and it is_ truly inspiring_.

Still thinking about Grant and your family and keeping you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Hilsman

Still Praying for yall


----------



## lagrangedave

Praying here for you too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Continued Prayers being sent for Grant and your entire family tonight.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praying! Lord give them the strength and means to deal with this situation. I pray you give them peace and comfort. Amen


----------



## Crickett

I was watching a Christmas movie a few nights ago & couldn't help but think of Grant. The movie was "The Heart of Christmas" I cried thru most of the movie & especially at the part where the played this song: 






Please know that y'all are in my prayers everyday.


----------



## T.P.

stringmusic said:


> you are an awesome man! This post shows the faith that you have and it is_ truly inspiring_.
> 
> Still thinking about grant and your family and keeping you guys in my prayers.



x2!


----------



## oops1

Continued prayers


----------



## Big Foot

stringmusic said:


> You are an awesome man! This post shows the faith that you have and it is_ truly inspiring_.
> 
> Still thinking about Grant and your family and keeping you guys in my prayers.



x2!


----------



## goob

Were praying for yall buddy. I couldnt imagine what yall are and have went through with everything. I pray the Lord continues to touch and bless each and every one of yall, and especially your Little Man. God Bless.


----------



## patchestc

Dear God in Heaven.
Please bless this family.


----------



## love the woods

i think of grant a lot lately still sending prayers every time i think of him.my heart breaks for all of this family also you strength is amazing to me.


----------



## Huntinfool

My heart is broken for you guys and at the same time I am so grateful for your unwavering faith.

Grant is a tough tough boy.  What a special kid he must be.  May God bless him with comfort and peace right now and may he experience the love of God and his family in a very special way these next days.

God bless your family K80.  You're a godly dad and husband.


----------



## Wycliff

I found this tonight I hope you don't mind me posting it here. You and your families strength are a true inspiration 

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/12/03/one-step-at-time-one-prayer-at-time-2-year-old-fights-rare-aggressive-cancer/


----------



## MudDucker

My prayers for your little fellow and your family.  God will bless your faithfulness.


----------



## Luke0927

Me and my boys have been adding Grant in our nightly prayers.


----------



## K80

Wycliff said:


> I found this tonight I hope you don't mind me posting it here. You and your families strength are a true inspiration
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/12/03/one-step-at-time-one-prayer-at-time-2-year-old-fights-rare-aggressive-cancer/



That family has become very close friends of ours.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praying for you guys! Merry Christmas Little Buddy!!!!


----------



## lagrangedave

Praying today.


----------



## Keebs

Newest update on Bubba............
https://www.facebook.com/praygrantterrell?fref=nf


----------



## DCHunter

man oh man. Praying!!!


----------



## Resica

Thanks Ms. Keebs. Continue to pray for Grant and family.


----------



## rydert

continued prayers


----------



## Keebs

My heart is soooo heavy tonight........ Steven, Mori........... gawd, I have no words........ all of ya'll are in my heart, thoughts, prayers, I have no idea how you all are handling this, but know, I can NOT read about "our" little Bubba without tears, without wonders, without wishes.........without wishing for a better outcome , but in the end, I HAVE to go back to my "mantra" *IF HE  brings you to it, HE will see you through it"........I have to put my belief where it belongs, in HIS hands............ that baby will be better off where he is going than where he is, although I have a very hard time adjusting this thought........just know, you all have many prayers going up for all of you and hug *our* baby tight, he knows he is loved beyond measure..........


----------



## ccherry

Just heart breaking


----------



## Lukikus2

Continued prayers


----------



## K80

Grant has been doing good and has been comfortable. 

With that said there are signs that time is getting near.  Truthfully  every  night the last few weeks I  laid my head to rest thinking I had  just said my last goodnight to him.  Good had truly blessed my boy with an unimaginable strength that most of us can't fathom.   Everyone expected him to be in a coma or to have passed by this day.   It's only by the grace of God he's still here.


----------



## Wycliff

Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## JustUs4All

God bless and strengthen you all.


----------



## elfiii

I can barely stand to look at this thread. The Hades ya'll have been through is excruciatingly painful to watch. It is impossible to imagine what it must be like to be the ones going through it. My heart and my prayers go out to you and Grant the Superhero. May a merciful God grant peace and grace to you in the coming days. He owes ya'll that much at the least.


----------



## Hilsman

Still praying for y'all.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Praying for y'all Brother!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Praying


----------



## Big Foot

Prayers!


----------



## Ricky

prayers for y'all


----------



## karen936

God Bless this family and this little boy.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Praying for y'all


----------



## love the woods

thinking of grant and the rest of y'all today.prayers being sent for peace and strength.


----------



## oops1

Continued prayers.


----------



## mattech

Still praying, I hope y'all have a great Christmas together.


----------



## snookdoctor

Merry Christmas, Bubba!


----------



## K80

Time is getting very close for Grant to go home.   It will be surprising of he makes it thru the day.


----------



## oops1

Bless you all


----------



## GoldDot40

K80 said:


> Time is getting very close for Grant to go home.   It will be surprising of he makes it thru the day.



I just typed and deleted 4 different responses because I honestly don't know what to say.... 

Praying for Grant, you and your family.


----------



## Resica

God bless Grant and the family.


----------



## ccherry

I'm at a loss for words. Just heartbreaking... Praying for yall


----------



## Hilsman

ccherry said:


> I'm at a loss for words. Just heartbreaking... Praying for yall



This.


----------



## NCHillbilly

ccherry said:


> I'm at a loss for words. Just heartbreaking... Praying for yall



This.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Prayers Brother!! Lord, wrap them up in your arms and give them peace and comfort. Amen


----------



## mrs. hornet22

No words. Just lots and lots of prayers for comfort and peace.


----------



## Nicodemus

My heart goes out to ya`ll. God Bless....


----------



## mguthrie

May God be with you. He must have something special in store for little grant to call him home this soon


----------



## Jeff C.

Bassquatch said:


> I just typed and deleted 4 different responses because I honestly don't know what to say....
> 
> Praying for Grant, you and your family.



Same here.....

Praying for Peace and Comfort for Grant, and an unmeasurable strength and faith for the Family at this time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Grant is a special young man and from the time I met him he is an inspiration to all who he has graced with his spirit and energy.   God speed young man.


----------



## Firescooby

I've followed this thread since the first post, and on facebook as well.

I've got 2 young girls, and cannot imagine if I was in your shoes.

I must say, your faith has been an inspiration to my family...and many others I am sure.

Praying for your family.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I know of no words that will help, but my family is praying for your family.


----------



## M80

Oh brother, I've just found out about your precious son. I don't have words that do any encouraging but I am praying. The bible says And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus. (CensoredPhilippians‬ Censored4‬:Censored7‬ KJV). 

My uncle had a this peace as he was rolled through the doors about to be put to sleep to have a liver transplant. He told me Micah, he will give us this peace when we need it. 

I pray that God gives you this peace. I know God is able to heal your son and I pray he will. By reading your testimony I can tell by the fruit you bear that we will spend eternity forever together in glory. Whether you baby crosses over tonight or 80 years down the road there is peace knowing we will live forever with your little man and Jesus.  I love you brother even though I've never meet you. Me and the church will be praying.


----------



## elfiii

ccherry said:


> I'm at a loss for words. Just heartbreaking... Praying for yall





Hilsman said:


> This.





NCHillbilly said:


> This.



X 4. It's just too heartbreaking.


----------



## MAC2

I too have been keeping up with this thread. As others have said, there are no words. God bless you.  Thank you for sharing. You and your family have been an inspiration.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Peace be with you brother.


----------



## T.P.

Prayers.


----------



## PappyHoel

Prayer for you and your family tonight.  I'm going to hug my girls extra tight tonight before bed.  God Bless.


----------



## Hornet22

ccherry said:


> I'm at a loss for words. Just heartbreaking... Praying for yall



I got words! Shall not be posted. Stephan has shown me I am not the christian I thot I was. You are my hero brother. This is not fair, right, or anything.............I'll stop now. Lil Bubba, I, we, love you


----------



## Wycliff

Prayers for your family, I truly don't know what to say. Just keep your faith


----------



## brownceluse

I've been following here and on Facebook and theres no words  that I can say that help your pain. But know this prayers are going up for you and your precious son!


----------



## tcarter86

Continued prayers for you and your family.

God bless you all


----------



## Flash

Bassquatch said:


> I just typed and deleted 4 different responses because I honestly don't know what to say....
> 
> Praying for Grant, you and your family.



 Same here,

  Thanks for your testimony.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

So sorry to hear this, but rejoicing that soon Grant will not ever have any pain, tears or disappointments.

God is faithful and a strong tower in time of need.  God bless this family, and peace be with you.


----------



## T-N-T

I will pray for your family.  God Bless you


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

We have no understanding at times like this. One day we will know. Hearts are breaking tonight for Grant and you all. 

Lord we do not understand. Wrap your arms around this family and hold Grant tightly when he enters your Kingdom. No more pain Grant. No more pain. Lord help all who are hurting tonight and in the future. Amen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Praying


----------



## K80

As you sit here tonight excited about the big day ahead tomorrow and the gifts you are about to receive and give please stop and reflect on the true meaning of Christmas.   It is a day to celebrate our Father sending our Savior to this world to save us from our sins.   

Because of His sacrifice we are worthy to call His Kingdom home.   It does not matter your past,  if you accept the Lord Jesus Christ as your Savior His Kingdom is yours to call home. The good Lord knows my past and he knows its not one to brag about as a Christian but the Lord also knows my heart today and it belongs to him. We don't have to be perfect to enter His Kingdom, however, because of our love for Him we should try.   We will fall short every day but thru His grace we are forgiven. 

Those that know my past,  including myself,  would have expected me to hit the bottle hard during this journey I've faced holding my son's hand.   I stand here today in awe that I haven't taken one drop thru this journey.  The only explanation for this is because of the unwavering  love, faith, and trust I have put in my  Lord this He has been true to His words and He has granted me with a peace  that surpasses our understanding.   I don't stand tall here today because I am a great man better or stronger than any other but because my Lord stands beside me and lifts me as I fall with weakness. 

If you don't know the Lord as your Savior today is a great day to confide in someone you trust to lead you to the Lord.    Don't wait until tomorrow to "get right" with the Lord because you are not promised tomorrow.   Grant is a great example of this,  just two short months ago he was finishing up treatment and kicking cancers but and in a blink of an eye we are sitting here waiting for him to enter the Lord's Kingdom. 

Please share with your kids the true meaning of Christmas this and every holiday season. 

Merry Christmas,  may it mean that we will share His Kingdom together for all of eternity.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Will do K80..


----------



## Crickett




----------



## david w.

I don't know what to say. I am lost for words. Let me know if there is anything I can do,I mean anything. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C

Please Lord wrap this family in your comforting arms and overwhelm them with your love.
Thank you Lord for the faith and strength of this family.


----------



## K80

Heaven has gained an angel this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

K80 said:


> Heaven has gained an angel this morning.





So sorry brother.  We love ya'll .  The world is a sadder place today.


----------



## mattech

I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## Wycliff

So sorry for your loss, stay strong


----------



## bigelow

Wow. So sorry to hear. He is in a great place now. Hope the best for you and your family. We will say a prayer for y'all today.


----------



## Hankus




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I offer a Special Thank You to the Terrell Family for sharing Grant's journey with all of us.

As I sit here typing this with tears in my eyes, I am very thankful that I know because of Grant, I am a much better person now.  Through his journey, he gave us all a better perspective in our daily lives as to what was really important.

I will forever have the images of Grant in my mind with his new fishing rod during the Fall Gathering of 2013 at Hamburg State Park.  He taught us a lot during his short lifetime and I am thankful to have made the acquaintance with the Terrell Family and I enjoyed our times together at the Hamburg fall gatherings in 2012 and 2013.

This little man taught me a lot about life and this is one of those images etched into my mind from back in 2013 at Hamburg.  Grant has indeed changed a lot of lives and made a huge impact on thousands of people along his journey.  Grant, we love you and we will miss you BUT we will NEVER forget you.







To me, Grant will always be a very special member of this GON website.

I've just got to believe that Heaven has a special fishing hole for Grant.


My continued Prayers are being sent up for the entire Terrell Family and friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

K80 said:


> Heaven has gained an angel this morning.



Heaven has definitely gained an angel.


----------



## cramer

Grant is an angel and if ever a child was born with a purpose, it would be Grant, for Grant's journey has brought more people to the Lord than many a pastor could wish for in a lifetime of work.
God bless  you and your family K80. 
We thank you for sharing such great courage by Grant, yourself and your family throughout Grant's journey.
May we all have such faith in challenging times as you and your family.
I pray that I have the opportunity, through God's great grace, to meet Grant some day.

As always, your family is in our prayers on this holy day.

Chris and Lynn


----------



## MudDucker

Today Grant is cured and in the arms of Jesus.  It is my prayer that God come and heal the hurt, loss and pain that your family will suffer losing him.


----------



## GoldDot40

Christ has received the ultimate birthday gift. He didn't just gain another Angel, but a warrior. The battle he fought won't go forgotten. Truly an inspiration to everyone who's followed this from the beginning. RIP little soldier.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Heaven rejoices, your faith through all of this is a great testimony unto God. Continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## oldenred

I have followed this thread for many months now and been unable to comment. As A father I can't fathom the pain this has put upon your family and even more so upon your son may he rest in peace. He is in a better place now and the suffering for him is at an end. He has taught us all some valuable lessons this year. Today does not mark Grant's death but it celebrates his life and it is only fitting that he shares our Lord and Savior's day. May God be with you on this day.


----------



## 99Tarbox

God Bless.  Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

K80 said:


> Heaven has gained an angel this morning.



I am amazed by the strength and faith that you and your family have displayed throughout this journey! You guys and Grant have truly been an inspiration. I thank you Lord for Grant and the Terrell family. Please Father, give them peace and comfort and heal their broken hearts!

Brother, if there is anything I can do for y'all, please call on me! Love you guys! Merry Christmas! Darryl


----------



## T.P.

Bless you Steven and your family.


----------



## Hilsman

I hate to hear this. The Lord has gained another angel. 

My family is praying for your family. RIP little Grant.


----------



## ccherry

The Lord is my shepherd.... Bless this family


----------



## SC Hunter

I got to work this morning and saw on fb that little grant had gone to be with Jesus. We buried my grandmama yesterday after a long fight with illness from strokes. I can't help but know that they are no longer hurting in the body they occupied on this earth. The now have a new body with no ailments, happy and full of joy! Prayers for your family during this horrible time!


----------



## T-N-T

We will be praying for y'all. God bless.


----------



## SarahFair

A piece of my heart has broken this morning and will always be with yall.

Thank you for sharing this journey.


----------



## Resica

So sorry to hear the news. Continued prayers.


----------



## SGADawg

We are praying for all of you. God bless.


----------



## merc123

So sorry for your loss of Grant.


----------



## JustUs4All

I have no words that are adequate.  I am so sorry.


----------



## david w.

Grant has touched so many lives during his time here on earth. He has showed so many the power of prayer and the strength the Lord can provide. I am one of those people that had the privilege to meet Grant. Even though he had so much going on,he always  had a smile on his face as big as the sun. He is up in heaven now spending Christmas with Jesus and rejoicing he is free from pain.I know he's up there right now with his camo overalls and his John Deere boots on  having the greatest time ever.Grant is finally free from pain. I am gonna rejoice that Jesus has finally took away his pain. Fly high and proud Grant.you will never be forgotten. Merry Christmas Terrell family.Grant is having the time of his life now.


----------



## love the woods

So sorry to hear this news yall where on my mine all day yesterday and this morning when I read this post I rejoiced in grants homecoming and cried at the same time. I have never met yall but I fell like I know yall. And if any thing is needed please ask. God bless yall.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm so sorry Steven! Praying for strength and healing for this family!


----------



## centerc

Sorry for your loss You family has shown so much strength and faith over the year that I have been following your journey.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

In the twinkling of an eye Grant was in the presence of our Lord and Saviour!

Run and play Grant, free of all pain and worries...


----------



## oops1

I don't have the words.. Bless you and your family. Continued prayers.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Your family is in my prayers K80.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I don't know what to say, other than our hearts go out to your family. It's hard to understand how things like this can happen. Grant had a short journey here on Earth, but he touched more peoples' lives in his short time here than most folks do in a long lifetime. Bless you all and know that all of us here have been thinking of your family often during this difficult journey, and we will continue to do so in the future.


----------



## karen936

No words God bless your family.


----------



## PappyHoel

God bless you and your family.  We will continue to pray for you during this time.


----------



## Patriot44

I have been trying all morning to respond, but I cannot think of anything other than I am praying for guys.  God Bless!


----------



## Nicodemus

May the Good Lord bless and comfort...


----------



## thc_clubPres

ya'll were blessed with Grant as a son,  now you all have your personal little angel.

Prayers for you all and all of us touched by Grant and his young life and journey


----------



## Jeff C.

But Jesus said, “Let the little children come to me and do not hinder them, for to such belongs the kingdom of heaven.” Matthew 19:14


“Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted. 
Matthew 5:4

It's so tough trying to comprehend times like these. Torn between the emotions described in the two verses above.....I pray that the Terrell Family can find peace and comfort knowing that the Lord Jesus Christ has healed Grant and had a reason for handpicking him for a higher purpose while on this Earth and beyond.......Lil Bubba was a chosen one.


----------



## lagrangedave

God Bless you and your family, amazing strength in your faith and love.


----------



## Keebs

Nothing I can add except I am so sorry, but also, Thank you for sharing his life with us.......... May God bless you all.


----------



## firebreather

Prayers lifted up ,,pls stay strong , just remember ,,absent from the body present with the lord  
Your child is now an angel free of pain , god bless you and your family


----------



## KyDawg

So sorry, for your loss. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Flaustin1

Our prayers are with yall this morning.  Been studying on what to say since I saw the post this morning.  Stay strong and keep your faith even stronger.  The big man will see yall through.  God bless.


----------



## calibob1

After one and a half years of pain and grief, I hope you continue to stay strong in your faith. I will remember him as he played with his ducks and chickens. So sorry for what he had to go thru.


----------



## Nugefan

Hornet22 said:


> I got words! Shall not be posted. Stephan has shown me I am not the christian I thot I was. You are my hero brother. This is not fair, right, or anything.............I'll stop now. Lil Bubba, I, we, love you



We are told to rejoice a death ...I find it oh so hard ...God speed Lil Bubba


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Not much that I can add here other than..............his passing on this day, of all days, must have a deeper meaning. I can't imagine what all of you have been through but know that Grants pain is gone and his memory will live forever.


----------



## Keebs

Nugefan said:


> We are told to rejoice a death ...I find it oh so hard ...God speed Lil Bubba


Andy, you are so right and I DO rejoice, not in his death, but in his being whole again and no more pain......... but also, like you, it's hard for me too.........


----------



## goob

God Bless yall. No doubt he is pain free and having a ball!


----------



## twtabb

May God comfort you and your family for he is comforting Grant right now.


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent.


----------



## southgaoriginal

so sorry for your loss.  Will be praying for you all


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nugefan said:


> We are told to rejoice a death ...I find it oh so hard ...God speed Lil Bubba





Keebs said:


> Andy, you are so right and I DO rejoice, not in his death, but in his being whole again and no more pain......... but also, like you, it's hard for me too.........





So many emotions, anger, saddness, but the above is true. I'm just extremely honored to of met the lil fella.


Finally found the picture of him and Dawn playing in the gravel, he was stuffing rocks down her blouse.

I've yet to tell her, like me she'll be devastated, Lil Bubba stole her heart.


----------



## Nugefan

Hooked On Quack said:


> So many emotions, anger, saddness, but the above is true. I'm just extremely honored to of met the lil fella.
> 
> 
> Finally found the picture of him and Dawn playing in the gravel, he was stuffing rocks down her blouse.
> 
> I've yet to tell her, like me she'll be devastated, Lil Bubba stole her heart.



Little feller had a huge impact on so many lives ....
I am sure his life has brought so many of us closer to our Lord and savior and what a Blessing that is  ...Grant has touched many lives in his short visit here on this ole earth ....I know he has impacted my family....


----------



## tell sackett

I am so very sorry for the pain I know that you and your family are experiencing right now. There are times when words are inadequate. I will continue to lift up your family to the throne of the Father. May He comfort you and your family and fill you with His peace.


----------



## Keebs

tell sackett said:


> I am so very sorry for the pain I know that you and your family are experiencing right now. There are times when words are inadequate. I will continue to lift up your family to the throne of the Father. May He comfort you and your family and fill you with His peace.


I have to "Amen" & "Second" this!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Hooked On Quack said:


> So many emotions, anger, saddness, but the above is true. I'm just extremely honored to of met the lil fella.
> 
> 
> Finally found the picture of him and Dawn playing in the gravel, he was stuffing rocks down her blouse.
> 
> I've yet to tell her, like me she'll be devastated, Lil Bubba stole her heart.







Nugefan said:


> Little feller had a huge impact on so many lives ....
> I am sure his life has brought so many of us closer to our Lord and savior and what a Blessing that is  ...Grant has touched many lives in his short visit here on this ole earth ....I know he has impacted my family....




I am not sure that I have known of anyone in such a short time that had such a positive impact on so many lives.  I am so thankful for knowing Grant and his family as they have all taught me how to be a better person.  The simple fact is, GRANT just stole all of our hearts and that was indeed a blessing to all of us.


----------



## Nugefan

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am not sure that I have known of anyone in such a short time that had such a positive impact on so many lives.  I am so thankful for knowing Grant and his family as they have all taught me how to be a better person.  The simple fact is, GRANT just stole all of our hearts and that was indeed a blessing to all of us.



Amen ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22

My heart is very heavy, but I know Grant had a ball celebrating Jesus' Birthday.


----------



## rydert

Rest in peace Grant...........


----------



## Paymaster

K80 said:


> Heaven has gained an angel this morning.



I have tried to think of something to post. I have tried several times and the sadness is almost overwhelming. I cannot imagine the anguish you all must feel. Please know this. I am Praying for The Lord's comfort for you. Grant's pain and suffering is at an end. I believe God has a plan and that we are in that plan. Grant is in that plan. May God use his brief life to his Glory and all of us to his purpose.God Bless you and you family.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

It makes me really sad to have read this as I was praying for a different outcome for your little man. May God bring comfort to you and your family.


----------



## lbzdually

Thank you Jesus, because of your sacrifice, this is just a temporary goodbye.  I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine losing a child it hurts my heart to read all this.  You will get to see him again someday and what a glorious reunion it will be.


----------



## Huntinfool

Heartbroken for you and your family man.  God prompted me to check on little buddy last night and I was devastated to read it.

We will continue to lift up your family.


----------



## elfiii

I had prayed hard there would be a different outcome, that by some miracle Grant would be spared. That was not God's plan. Grant touched so many lives and he had winning ways that would make anyone love him as their own son.

Through it all Grant and his family fought the good fight. I pray God gives the Terrell family peace and grace and lifts them up and leaves them with the happy memories of Grant's life.

In spite of the lessons I have learned from this odyssey I'm heartbroken. I'm choking back tears now.


----------



## K80

Thanks for the kind words and prayers!

Grant's Obituary:
Grant William Terrell, 3, son of Steven and Mori Terrell of Carnesville, GA passed away Thursday, December 25, 2014, at his home.

Grant was born on June 4, 2011, in Athens, GA. He was a member of the AWANA at Liberty Baptist Church and a honorary Fire Chief at Carnesville Volunteer Fire Department.

In addition to his parents, he is survived by sisters, Elizabeth Terrell, Gracie Terrell and Jessie Terrell of the home; grandparents, David L. and Lucy Terrell of Hartwell, GA, Matt and Ethel Kantala of Elberton, GA; great grandparents, Sara Kantala of Elberton, GA and Betty Terrell of Hartwell, GA.

Grant was preceded in death by one great grandparent, Mary Lea Bell.

Funeral services will be held at 2:00 p.m. on Monday, December 29, 2014, at Liberty Baptist Church located at 6077 Hwy 145, Carnesville, GA 30521 with the Rev. Todd West officiating. The body will be placed in the church at 1:00 p.m. on Monday afternoon. Interment will follow in the church cemetery. Pallbearers will be John Keese, Cody Grizzle, Gary Roberts and Rodney Shubert. Honorary pallbearers will be Sandy Fowler, Barry Beatenbough, Alan Hix, Jake Kirkpatrick, Mike Ward and Isaiah Meads.

The family will receive friends on Sunday evening from 4:00 p.m. until 6:00 p.m. at Liberty Baptist Church. The family is at the home.

In lieu of flowers, memorials may be made to the Terrell Family Fund at Pinnacle Bank.

Pruitt Funeral Home is in charge of arrangements.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Thank you for sharing Grant's Obituary here. Continued prayers for you guys.


----------



## Lukikus2

My condolences. 

I prayed God wouldn't take him on Christmas day selfishly then saw your post. It changed me and Grant's story changed me. 

Thank you

Grant is gone but never will be forgotten.


----------



## work2play2

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Paint Brush

I sit here with tears in my eyes and a lump in my throat that I cant shake off. Brother you have been down a road I hope I never have to travel. You and your family will always be in my thoughts at Christmas time. May God heal you and your family for you have been through something I cant comprehend.


----------



## Nugefan

We secure ourselves against storms of life by placing our trust in the Word of God - Jesus . We don't need to understand , we just need to hold His hand to have peace in the middle of the fierce winds of life ...

R I P Grant ....


----------



## Throwback

i had not kept up with this in a long while. I am so sorry for your loss of your boy. Prayers sent up


T


----------



## 280bst

Man I sat here just numb. What can one say just now Heaven is a Better place and when you see Your Son he will be without Pain. May God Bless You and your family and help you thru this time of sorrow prayers are sent


----------



## Big Foot

Praying - stay strong.


----------



## alphachief

So very sorry to hear this.  Praying for Gods blessing and comfort for your family.


----------



## crappiedex

Steven and Mori our thoughts and prayers are with you.  Grant left such an impression on our family. How one little boy can have such an uplifting affect on so many people is truly a work of God. The lord uses us all. Hold your family tight and know grant watches over you everyday until you meet again.

Matt, Tosha and chelsea


----------



## K80

I would like to thank everyone the thoughts, prayers, and support during this journey.  Without your support we could not have made it thru this journey.  THANK YOU!

I started a new thread with this video but I felt this thread was incomplete without his Homecomins Service posted in it.


----------



## ccherry

Great video and message. Thanks for sharing and God bless


----------



## rjcruiser

There are no words to type....everything just seems so inadequate.  

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## lonesome dove

I just sat here and cried like a baby. 
I pray that GOD holds your family very close. I can't imagine the heartache.


----------



## Patriot44

Inspirational!  

I am a better parent tonight because of Grant's testimony and fearlessness. I pray every day for you guys!

Thank you for sharing Grant with us!


----------



## K80

We would like to thank   everyone who has supported us and prayed for us through this journey. 

A new phase of this journey has begun as the Grant William Terrell Foundation,   Inc  is up and running  to support children and families battling childhood cancer, illness,  and other difficult situations.

We are excited about what  the Lord has in store for us on this next phase  of our journey and the legacy that will be left behind in our sons name.


----------



## Resica

K80 said:


> We would like to thank   everyone who has supported us and prayed for us through this journey.
> 
> A new phase of this journey has begun as the Grant William Terrell Foundation,   Inc  is up and running  to support children and families battling childhood cancer, illness,  and other difficult situations.
> 
> We are excited about what  the Lord has in store for us on this next phase  of our journey and the legacy that will be left behind in our sons name.


Mr and Mrs. Terrell, thank you for bringing us along  with you during Grant's ordeal. So sorry for the outcome, but the strength you folks showed was very inspiring, to say the least. Grant is an awesome little fellow, his spirit will never die. I continue to pray. Thanks again.


----------



## goob

Resica said:


> Mr and Mrs. Terrell, thank you for bringing us along  with you during Grant's ordeal. So sorry for the outcome, but the strength you folks showed was very inspiring, to say the least. Grant is an awesome little fellow, his spirit will never die. I continue to pray. Thanks again.



x2. God Bless.


----------



## K80

Happy birthday son!  We miss and love you so much!


----------



## crackerdave

You and your family have shown the power of God with your example.You have been an inspiration to many people,and I will continue to pray for yall as you heal from your loss.


----------



## oops1

Continued prayers


----------



## rydert

Happy birthday little fellow and continued prayers for your family.....such a sad loss


----------



## Hilsman

Still Praying for you and your family


----------



## Crickett

Happy Birthday little angel!


----------



## smokey30725

Prayers sent.


----------



## mattech

Happy birthday Grant!!!!!



Still praying for yalls family.


----------



## Jackson09

Stephen, I think about you and your family often.  Still praying for all of you.  I have listened to Grant's home-going service several times.  I am truly inspired by the way you have handled this situation.  I am sure Grant is having a great birthday in Heaven!


----------



## goob

My heart still breaks for yall. Still prayin for you guys.


----------



## K80

K80 said:


> Today we had more xrays done.  It is likely that the break in his arm/shoulder is due to some type of cancer weakening the bone.  The xrays also showed a mass in his abdomen.  Tomorrow we have a long day ahead of us doing test and talking with the oncologist to see where we go from there.
> 
> This has been by far one the hardest day of my life.  Wanna see a grown man that doesn't cry as he has hardened himself to not show much emotion other than anger  (except when it comes to my wonderful kids), tell him his son may have cancer.
> 
> Lord you are the greatest healer, I ask that you reach down and heal my son.  I'm giving it to you as you are in control and you have the master plan.  I pay that you help me to cherish every moment I have with all of family whether it be one day or 100 years. I ask that you give courage and strength to everyone involved so that it may help them get thru the times that lies ahead in your heavenly name I pray amen.
> 
> I don't know how many of you are familiar with Trip Halsteads story (if you are not, set aside some time and do a little research) but the courage, strength, and an unbelievable faith in the Lord they have displayed has given me hope, courage, and faith for all that lies ahead.



Been two years since we were told he had cancer.


----------



## Nugefan

K80 said:


> Been two years since we were told he had cancer.



Bless y'alls heart , we think of y'all with each prayer ...

and again , so sorry for y'alls loss , just a blessing knowing where he is now ...RIP Lil Bubba ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22

What Andy said. Lil Bubba lives in our hearts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Thought of you and Mori when I read this. It's the best advice I've ever seen.


----------



## K80

When you think the terrorist known as childhood cancer has lost its hold on you, it raises is ugly head to remind you it can still inflict the same mind numbing and gut wrenching terror on you.  

This terrorist never release's it's hold on you.  Part of my PTSD is that I will never pick up or lovingly embrace one of my other kids without feeling for tumors or for something to be out of place.

The other afternoon that that nightmare became a reality as I felt a bump on my 15 month olds head (Grant was likely about this age or slightly older when his cancer began) on the opposite side of her head as one of Grant's five tumors.  

As an optimistic I accounted for this as just a swollen lymphnode, or a father that prefers denial as I took the same approach until Grant's cancer was confirmed, however, in the back of my mind I'm pointing out to myself that it feels exactly like the tumor in Grant's leg I found while changing a diaper.

I had my wife come over and feel and questioned her on the location of lymphnodes in the area, as she has studied the body thoroughly in college, however, like me she was unaware of a lymphnode being in this area which caused concern.   It just so happens the next morning Jessie, whom Grant named and I call Grant Jr because of her uncanny resemblance in appearance and personality, had a doctors appointment the very next morning for her 15 month check up.

The next morning as we are getting ready to head to the doctor is when the terrorist really raised its ugly head and put me into the state of numbness that I experienced when we brought Grant home from the hospital and we no longer had the support system of the hospital just down the hall and at the push of a button.  This state of numbness and fear can't be described thru words by an inarticulate simpleton of a man such as myself.  

During the appointment the pediatrician, whom has an excellent poker face, went from concerned to not concerned several times during his observation and conversation with us.  The good news is he confirmed there is an orbital lymphnode in this location.  He stated he was pretty sure it was just a swollen lymphnode due to a mild case of craddle cap. I questioned how long it will take a lymphnode to go back to normal at which he stated 2 or 3 months.  At this he must have been able to read the concern in my eyes, which comes from the fact that with Grant's cancer finding it two or three months quicker may have been the difference between life and death due to how aggressive it is, as he stated the only way to be certain was a biopsy and that he would refer us to a surgeon with CHOA as quickly as possible.  

The consultation with the surgeon was this morning and given our history and concerns he sees it appropriate to remove the swollen lymphnode for the biopsy.

The surgery will be next Tuesday.

While we feel confident with the doctors that it is just a swollen lymphnode, the terrorist has us on high alert for the next several weeks.

Regardless of the outcome of this most recent turn off events it has served as a wake up call that our efforts with the Grant William Terrell Foundation is not enough.  We must increase our urgency to be there for others, to raise funds to support families in the fight, and most importantly get on the ball to raise funds for research to find a cure for childhood cancer so that we can keep this terrorist from getting its hold on other families.


----------



## DDD

Have Mercy.  

Prayers going up for you.  

Lord, can these people just catch a break and please kill the terrorist.  All of them!

Amen.


----------



## nickel back

just wow!! I will pray that all is okay.


----------



## Nugefan

will lift your family up for good news ....


----------



## rydert

prayers sent brother....


----------



## mrs. hornet22

This is really hard to read. Bless Ya'lls Hearts. 
Prayers, prayers and more prayers.


----------



## fredw

DDD said:


> Have Mercy.
> 
> Prayers going up for you.
> 
> Lord, can these people just catch a break and please kill the terrorist.  All of them!
> 
> Amen.


Amen.


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

All I can do is pray, and I am.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## Keebs

Steven, I can not imagine what you & Mori are going through right now, but know that you have my thoughts and major prayers going up for you all...........


----------



## bigelow

I'm sure the outcome will be positive y'all hang in there  

Prayers from the Bigelow house


----------



## Flaustin1

Sending some prayers your way brother.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Praying for u guys


----------



## goob

Lord heal and bless them all and handle this thing swiftly! In JESUS name, Amen!


----------



## Jeff C.

Lord have Mercy!

Prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## Jackson09

Steven, you and your family will be in my prayers.  I was just thinking about you guys on Monday, and re-watched Grant's home-going service on YouTube.  Stay strong in your faith!


----------



## ccherry

I can't even imagine... Prayers sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Let's all say a BIG  for this family today.


----------



## mattech

Not sure how I missed this last week. My heart hurts for y'all.praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## Matt.M

Prayers headed your family's direction.  I was just thinking about Grant the other day.

I've never have relayed this in the past but during my first (and only) marathon I dedicated (and prayed) the 26th mile, the toughest for me, for Grant.  My thinking was if Grant could handle all of the treatments with courage and dignity, I could easily run another mile.


----------



## Keebs

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let's all say a BIG  for this family today.


  


Matt.M said:


> Prayers headed your family's direction.  I was just thinking about Grant the other day.
> 
> I've never have relayed this in the past but during my first (and only) marathon I dedicated (and prayed) the 26th mile, the toughest for me, for Grant.  My thinking was if Grant could handle all of the treatments with courage and dignity, I could easily run another mile.


Aaaawwww.......... I pictured little Grant pushing you that last mile as I read this........ can you say "chill bumps"??


----------



## K80

Thanks everyone,  everything went good and should be released into the middle of rush hour.... 

 Hopefully we'll know something by the end of the week.   The surgeon seemed optimistic. 



Matt.M said:


> Prayers headed your family's direction.  I was just thinking about Grant the other day.
> 
> I've never have relayed this in the past but during my first (and only) marathon I dedicated (and prayed) the 26th mile, the toughest for me, for Grant.  My thinking was if Grant could handle all of the treatments with courage and dignity, I could easily run another mile.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

K80 said:


> Thanks everyone,  everything went good and should be released into the middle of rush hour....
> 
> Hopefully we'll know something by the end of the week.   The surgeon seemed optimistic.



Thanks you so much for the update!


----------



## oldfella1962

ryanh487 said:


> I believe this is the type of thing malpractice lawsuits start from.



I'm not a medical expert, but I am a parent of a son who has broken his arm many years ago. If a kid says his arm/shoulder is hurting and there's nothing apparently wrong with his muscles, no bruising, and he's not cut - that pretty much leaves *BONE *as the X factor here. 

It doesn't take a genius to come up with the idea to take an X-ray!  It's quick, painless, and relatively inexpensive. It's wrong that a child suffers because the doctor won't use common sense. Guess the doc was absent the day they taught What's Inside A Human Body 101 at the medical school.


----------



## T.P.

How did I miss this...praying, bro!


----------



## K80

Sorry it has taken so long to respond is been crazy around here the last week.  However, on this morning we do have two things to be thankful for, one, the results came back negative and Jessie was given the all clear and, two, I was able to get out of my skid steer before it went completely up in flames.


----------



## Hilsman

Great news about Jessie!!!!!  Not so great news about the skidder. Glad you made it out safe though.


----------



## mguthrie

Good news indeed. You can replace the skid stear. Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Crickett

Great news about Jessie!


----------



## oops1

Awful glad to hear.. Hope yall have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## ccherry

Great news!!!


----------



## Flaustin1

Im glad the little one is okay, but now who is gonna clear my property for me?


----------



## K80

I'll get it done.  Don't have a choice but to get another unit as I'm all in financially on this business and insurance isn't going to cover everything invested in the business.


----------



## K80

3 years since making the first post in this thread.   Life has not been easy since making it. 

Nothing is as it was when this thread was first made. There's been some good things come from it such as life long bonds, however,  most have been negative.   Much would have broken a lesser man.   Much of it would have broken me if not for the Lord providing the strength,  comfort, and needs when needed. 

No Grant
Watch a little girl walk around heart broken because she's misses her best friend and little brother. 
Told employer to take a hike for holding productivity  during the months of Grant's relapse and death over my head even a year and a half later.  (Was at the point of getting violent if brought up again and given that we have openly and loudly carried the Lord's torch during our journey I felt it was better for my testimony  to walk instead of getting violent. The flesh didn't won't to walk but I had to give to His will )
Our lives have no security as that was given up when walking. 
Learned what most consider security is nothing more than a thin curtian masquerading as security. 
Have learned to trust in the Lord to provide what is need when is needed. 
Have learned to give freely even when I don't have it to give. 
There's a deep dark painful hole within.
Have cried more in last 3 years than i have ask previous years combined.   
Learned to open up so as not to bottle things up inside. 
Have learned that my temper is worse than ever and scarey as well as how to control it better. Things that used to roll off,such as sibling squabbling, someone "bucking up", i have little tolerance for. 
At times it feels sense of humor has disappeared. 
Things that used to have great meaning have no meaning and vice versa.
My only thoughts of hunting are to fill a freezer or getting kids families outdoors. 
Learned the value of a good campfire. 
Loyalty can't be bought or taken for granted, much like the kindness of strangers. 
Paranoia rules the house, every bruise,  every bump/ lump, and etc on the kids cause panic. 
Sleep is fleeting. 
Saw first hand the fear and terror on a child's face as they take their last breathe. 
Have seen many kids lose their battle. 
Could keep going on and on. Likely very fewmake it this far. 
This world,  the people in it,  aren't as bad off as most think.  I had all but given up on people before Grant got sick. My eyes have been opened.  
Above all Faith in our Lord is stronger than ever. 

One thing that is the same is my avatar here and the house we live in.   The house is probably the one thing that needed to change the most as there is to much history in it.   It is also the least likely to change as we all know to well how hard it has gotten to get a home loan as newly self-employed since the crash.


----------



## blood on the ground

K80 said:


> 3 years since making the first post in this thread.   Life has not been easy since making it.
> 
> Nothing is as it was when this thread was first made. There's been some good things come from it such as life long bonds, however,  most have been negative.   Much would have broken a lesser man.   Much of it would have broken me if not for the Lord providing the strength,  comfort, and needs when needed.
> 
> No Grant
> Watch a little girl walk around heart broken because she's misses her best friend and little brother.
> Told employer to take a hike for holding productivity  during the months of Grant's relapse and death over my head even a year and a half later.  (Was at the point of getting violent if brought up again and given that we have openly and loudly carried the Lord's torch during our journey I felt it was better for my testimony  to walk instead of getting violent. The flesh didn't won't to walk but I had to give to His will )
> Our lives have no security as that was given up when walking.
> Learned what most consider security is nothing more than a thin curtian masquerading as security.
> Have learned to trust in the Lord to provide what is need when is needed.
> Have learned to give freely even when I don't have it to give.
> There's a deep dark painful hole within.
> Have cried more in last 3 years than i have ask previous years combined.
> Learned to open up so as not to bottle things up inside.
> Have learned that my temper is worse than ever and scarey as well as how to control it better. Things that used to roll off,such as sibling squabbling, someone "bucking up", i have little tolerance for.
> At times it feels sense of humor has disappeared.
> Things that used to have great meaning have no meaning and vice versa.
> My only thoughts of hunting are to fill a freezer or getting kids families outdoors.
> Learned the value of a good campfire.
> Loyalty can't be bought or taken for granted, much like the kindness of strangers.
> Paranoia rules the house, every bruise,  every bump/ lump, and etc on the kids cause panic.
> Sleep is fleeting.
> Saw first hand the fear and terror on a child's face as they take their last breathe.
> Have seen many kids lose their battle.
> Could keep going on and on. Likely very fewmake it this far.
> This world,  the people in it,  aren't as bad off as most think.  I had all but given up on people before Grant got sick. My eyes have been opened.
> Above all Faith in our Lord is stronger than ever.
> 
> One thing that is the same is my avatar here and the house we live in.   The house is probably the one thing that needed to change the most as there is to much history in it.   It is also the least likely to change as we all know to well how hard it has gotten to get a home loan as newly self-employed since the crash.


I think I can speak for the GON family by saying we all are amazed at the strength and unwavering love you and your wife have displayed for God through these hard times. One would have to walk where you have been to truly understand the pain and emptiness that losing a child can cause. I had the pleasure of meeting you and your family at the fall gathering when Grant was 2 years old. He was as precious as a little boy could be and captured the hearts of everyone who met him. I am honored to have met Grant, and I am also honored that I was able to shake his daddy's hand!

Stay strong brother!


----------



## Big Foot

at one time pretty close to a low as you wasn't my son but another family member, life sure was not good on any level..........finally had my last blowout cry and prayers were answered to find some joy again...but, everything that was once good sure did not mount to a hill of beans for a period - Faith Family and friends kept me going ------and sitting quietly in my deer stand (which stunk for awhile too).   I finally just allowed myself to like life again I suppose...

sure hope yours come back sooner than later, it will come back!  I figured my family member wouldn't want me down and I needed to be strong for others as they depended on me...

your continued Faith is great witness...stay strong!


----------



## Nicodemus

Steven, stay strong. God bless....


----------



## oops1

Continued prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

K80 said:


> This world,  the people in it,  aren't as bad off as most think.  I had all but given up on people before Grant got sick. My eyes have been opened.
> Above all Faith in our Lord is stronger than ever.



Steven, there have been many times where me and friends have discussed what you and Mori, as well as Michael and his family have gone through. Starkly different families in terms of means, but very similar in terms of response and faith through both of your entire ordeals. As outsiders we never knew exactly what to say to comfort our friends, feeling anything we could say would be grossly inadequate, but doing what we could within our means to contribute to the cause. 

What you must know is that what your family, and Michaels family went through, just like many others, is observed from the outside by those of us that care about you and feel helpless to do anything about it. We watch the way that your families dealt with this tragedy of gigantic proportions with tireless dedication and grace, seemingly impervious to the pain that must have been wreaking havoc on your hearts. 

We discussed many times how there MUST have been a place for you to escape, away from the public eye and just let it all out. No man could carry such grief in his heart during the treatments and especially after the loss and not have an outlet. He would literally go insane, and yet we are left feeling helpless again, knowing that nothing any man can say or do would help. 

It was the outward display of faith and grace that both families displayed that touched thousands if not more lives. That set the example of how a living God walks beside a family in distress in such a time of need and help picks you up each time you are knocked to your knees by this cruel disease. 

Now to your current situation of self employment where previous situations have prepared you for that roller coaster ride. It is indeed feast or famine, and once again I wish I had the resources or specific project types to put your business to use. But more to the point, after 28 years in business for myself the one thing I can tell you, with you yourself being an honest business man as well, putting people before profits is that it will be a bumpy ride and the only thing that will get you through it is your faith in God and support from your family. 

A good friend of mine and pastor brought to me two verses over the years that I lean on heavily as a self employed man of faith. For I have learned that leaning on friends only serves to strain that friendship over time, but leaning on the Lord is timeless and he relishes the opportunities for us to abide in his council. 

#1 - Romans 8:38-39

#2 - Romans 5:3-5

I wish in this instance, just as in the past, I could put opportunity in your path that would make all of this better. But we both know that isn't how the Lord works. Keep the faith, keep walking that path and He WILL put that opportunity in your path when it is needed the most. Nothing before it's time, and never more than is needed. 

Praying for y'all brother.


----------



## Jeff C.

I just can't imagine what you and your Family have gone through with the loss of Grant. 

I truly don't know if I could have survived it like you have. 

Stay strong as your faith is continually tested. You are a testament to your faith not only for yourself, but for everyone that is aware of the loss of Grant.

May the good Lord bless you and heal your pain.


----------



## Crakajak

Reading about the trials your family has suffered and seeing your strong faith  thru it has  had a positive effect on more people than you will ever know.
Keep the faith.


----------



## cr00241

I don't even know you but your faith has been an inspiration to me since I first read this thread.


----------



## mattech

Your journey has touched me these last 3 years and has shown me alot about faith and staying strong. We all take life for granted and don't understand how blessed we really are. Continued prayers.


----------



## Keebs

My heart is still with you & your family.


----------



## rjcruiser




----------



## K80

From Mori's Facebook post this afternoon.



			
				Mori said:
			
		

> In need of prayers for Jessie.
> 
> For the past several months we have been trying to figure out why Jessie's liver is displaced.  Jessie had a follow up with her liver doctor right before Christmas and everything came back normal except her AFP tumor marker, it was elevated again. The liver doctor told me to follow up with her pediatrician and oncology. The liver doctor cleared Jessie's liver and there is no concern with the liver. So I called Dr. Wasilewski(She was Grant's primary oncologist) and she thought it was best to repeat blood work at Scottish Rite.  We got the results back and the AFP Tumor Marker Test is higher.  So Dr. Wasilewski wants to do some scans. The scans are scheduled for 6am. After the scans we will sit down with oncology and go over the results.  There are several possible outcomes, please pray that everything comes back clear. Please pray that this is not cancer.  Steven and I have complete trust in God and that He has a plan for Jessie and our family. As many of you know we have been down the Childhood Cancer road before so emotion are raw right now. Please pray for Jessie, Steven and me.



This has been going on for six months or so.  I thought I posted about it but didn't see it looking back.

Six months ago or so Jessie's pediatrician noticed her liver was displaced by 1.5 inches.  Bloodwork showed AFP tumor marker to be elevated.  Many liver issues can cause it to be increased but as the name suggest so can tumors both cancerous and benign.

The history of the afp results for Jessie during this time is 27, 15, 10, 13, and last week 19.

For a child Jessie's age it should be no higher than 8.  Oncology was initially not overly concerned as it decreased.  It is very uncommon for afp markers to decline off tumors are present. With liver issues the raging is commonly in the 700,000 to 1,000,000 range.  Other than tumors and liver issues we aren't sure what all else can cause the the numbers to be elevated.  Many times if it is tumors there are other key blood work that comes back out of range which hasn't happened with Jessie.

Ultra sound of liver did not show anything foreign that could be pushing her liver out of place.

We've been trying to have genetic testing done but insurance keeps denying the test.  They are the cheapest way to have further testing done that could pin point a cause our tumor without full blown scans.  Now since it is elevated again oncology wants to do scans to try and get some answers.

The likely tumor that could cause this SHOULD be a cake walk compared to what Grant has.

I'm concerned but calm until we do the scans.  At this moment I'm calm.  Six months ago it was torture that took me back to grants diagnosis and I was a wreck.

I have swore of more kids because I don't think I could handle the age two with another one.  This started at the same age as Grant was when diagnosed.

Most importantly I know what ever happens it is the Lord's plan.  However, prayers would be comforting.


----------



## Goddard

Prayers for your family.


----------



## Southern Cyote

Prayers for jessie and your family


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Praying for all of you!


----------



## GoldDot40

I know your nerves are wrecked. Prayers from just down the road in Colbert.


----------



## Nugefan

My heart goes out to y'all , prayers for good news from testing ....


----------



## georgia357

Will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## creekrunner

Prayers lifted for Jessie and all of you


----------



## rjcruiser

Prayers sent to you and your family.

Psalm 77.


----------



## Jeff C.

Prayers for all....


----------



## karen936

Prayers sent


----------



## K80

Thank you for the prayers they most definitely helped us get through the morning.  



			
				Mori said:
			
		

> ****UPDATE*****
> 
> After I made this post I asked the doctor about "hidden" germ cell tumor and he said that is still a possibility. We will recheck the AFP in a couple of months. If it continues to rise that may indicate the is a small tumor somewhere that is not visible today.
> 
> We just talked with Dr. George... NO CANCER!!!  Everything looks great!!!!! Praise the LORD!!!! She is fine. We will recheck her AFP levels in a few month but as for now she is all clear!



Most definitely not a bad day but answers would be nice.  For the mean time well just keep following up with blood work.


----------



## mark-7mag

I'm a firm believer that prayer works. Looks like a good report


----------



## K80

A lot better than we were expecting.  And we are doing our best not to overreact due to prior experiences.


----------



## oops1

Continued prayers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Steven and Mori,

Please know that my Prayers continue to be sent up for your family.


----------



## mattech

Continued prayers


----------



## elfiii

K80 said:


> A lot better than we were expecting.  And we are doing our best not to overreact due to prior experiences.



I just saw this thread pop back up and wondered what in the world was up. Good grief! Praying the good Lord gets up off y'all's backs for just a little while or I'm inclined to hold a grudge against him for putting more tribulation on y'all than anybody deserves.


----------



## karen936

god bless yall


----------



## goob

Prayin for you and yours


----------



## K80

Merry Christmas! 

Many think this is a hard time for my family,  maybe it should be by most standards but it isn't.   Tomorrow's focus is on our Lord's birthday. 

I wrote this late on 12/24/14 as we were awaiting Grant to take his final breath. 

While my walk isn't as solid as it was then and my flesh wins out more now than it did then,  my faith is just as strong. 



K80 said:


> As you sit here tonight excited about the big day ahead tomorrow and the gifts you are about to receive and give please stop and reflect on the true meaning of Christmas.   It is a day to celebrate our Father sending our Savior to this world to save us from our sins.
> 
> Because of His sacrifice we are worthy to call His Kingdom home.   It does not matter your past,  if you accept the Lord Jesus Christ as your Savior His Kingdom is yours to call home. The good Lord knows my past and he knows its not one to brag about as a Christian but the Lord also knows my heart today and it belongs to him. We don't have to be perfect to enter His Kingdom, however, because of our love for Him we should try.   We will fall short every day but thru His grace we are forgiven.
> 
> Those that know my past,  including myself,  would have expected me to hit the bottle hard during this journey I've faced holding my son's hand.   I stand here today in awe that I haven't taken one drop thru this journey.  The only explanation for this is because of the unwavering  love, faith, and trust I have put in my  Lord this He has been true to His words and He has granted me with a peace  that surpasses our understanding.   I don't stand tall here today because I am a great man better or stronger than any other but because my Lord stands beside me and lifts me as I fall with weakness.
> 
> If you don't know the Lord as your Savior today is a great day to confide in someone you trust to lead you to the Lord.    Don't wait until tomorrow to "get right" with the Lord because you are not promised tomorrow.   Grant is a great example of this,  just two short months ago he was finishing up treatment and kicking cancers but and in a blink of an eye we are sitting here waiting for him to enter the Lord's Kingdom.
> 
> Please share with your kids the true meaning of Christmas this and every holiday season.
> 
> Merry Christmas,  may it mean that we will share His Kingdom together for all of eternity.


----------



## cramer

Merry Christmas to you and your family.

God bless you all.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We all have ups and downs in our relationship with God.  I would encourage you to seek Him. When we are totally dependent on Him, we draw close.  But sometimes we, just like when our kids start to walk and have some independence, get comfortable with our surroundings and become complacent. 

Thank you for your walk, your testimony, and your being willing to be honest and share your walk with us.

May the peace of God surround your family, May His grace be sufficient for today, May His face smile upon you, and May His joy be your strength


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas K80 and to your family also.


----------



## redeli

I read this thread from start this morning.Shed a tear or two.MAy your family be blessed.


----------



## Jeff C.

I just don't have the words Steven, so I would like to just reiterate Pappys post above.

Our thoughts and prayers are still with your Family today.


----------

